#ubuntustudio 2010-04-12
<IiLuminated> hi there ... some project got open sourced http://code.google.com/p/macaw/ and http://drpetter.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=musagi&action=display&thread=82
<jefimenko> hi
<jefimenko> i'm having problems with jack 1.x disconnecting all clients periodically
<jefimenko> it is making it near impossible to do any serious audio work
<jefimenko> i got it by enabling the falk-t-j ppa as recommended under the "unofficial backports" page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<jefimenko> the "Unofficial Backports" section
<jefimenko> i think this ppa upgraded jack to 1.x
<jefimenko> but i believe this version series has the bug
<jefimenko> i removed the ppa from my software sources, but how can i revert all my packages to the latest versions supported by my current software sources
<astraljava> jefimenko: apt-get remove $PACKAGE; apt-get clean; apt-get install $PACKAGE comes to mind. :D
<astraljava> jefimenko: Or rather, use aptitude, it will keep better track on the dependencies.
<astraljava> jefimenko: Oh sorry, forgot apt-get update from the top of the list, that should be done first.
<jefimenko> sure
<jefimenko> that came to mind for me as well
<jefimenko> but i don't have a list of all the packages that were upgraded from this ppa
<jefimenko> instead of reverting only jack, i would like to maintain consistency and go back to how things were before enabling the ppa
<astraljava> jefimenko: Then start by the ones that you know, there will be dependency problems that get reported if you try to install packages that depend on older ones that you got installed now.
<jefimenko> wow, i got myself into a mess
<jefimenko> hehe
<jefimenko> the dependencies go way back
<jefimenko> ubuntustudio-audio -> ardour -> jack2
<astraljava> I believe that. Just have patience, you will sort it out eventually. :D
<jefimenko> do i have to remove ardour first in order to go to the prior version?
<astraljava> If it got updated, then yes.
<jefimenko> which would require me to remove ubuntustudio-audio
<jefimenko> then reinstall that as well
<astraljava> That's no problem, it's only a meta-package, don't _really_ need that.
<astraljava> And like you said, it can be reinstalled, so that dist-upgrades may install or remove packages according to the updated one.
<jefimenko> i'm having fun already :)
<jefimenko> i think i got it
<jefimenko> i'll reboot in a few minutes and see if my computer explodes
<jefimenko> (very likely)
<jefimenko> and by very likely i mean < 0.0001 probability
<sobukus> holstein: I hope the lot of bug reports I issued yields more activity than posting on ubuntustudio-users
<sobukus> that list seems rather dead
<sobukus> holstein: especially compared to your constant presence here;-)
<YouKnicks> good morning all...
<holstein> sobukus: im sorry you havent gotten a response
<holstein> i think some things are up in the ari right now
<holstein> air*
<holstein> as far as the ubuntustudio team
<holstein> all that will be resolved soon
<holstein> sobukus: i forget? was this about a firewire device?
<holstein> the ffado mailing list IS rather active
<holstein> the mail i get somewhat regularly from an ubuntustudio list, is the ubuntustudio-testers list
 * holstein bbib
<holstein> biab*
<openmindj> hi, could anyone tell me when the next version of ubuntu studio will be released?
<openmindj> I've been trying to compile the bristol synth and other apps into ubuntustudio, but havent had any success...
<tertitten> cheers, this might be a stupid question but there's no ubuntu studio lucid yet right ?
<holstein> theres test versions
<holstein> you can install lucid
<holstein> and add whtever software you want to it
<holstein> including ubuntustudio meta packages
<tertitten> I tried that, but that made ubuntu back to 9.10 ...
<holstein> ??
<holstein> tried what?
<holstein> adding packages?
<tertitten> I installed ubuntu 10.04 beta 2, then all the packages tagged with ubuntu-studio
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and the repos reverted?
<holstein> somehow?
<tertitten> he he, no
<holstein> well, you got it then
<tertitten> I don't think so at least. ..
<holstein> whats it doing?
<holstein> or...
<holstein> what makes you think you have karmic?
<tertitten> Ok so basically I can 1. install ubuntu 10.04 b2 then the meta packages for studio ?
<holstein> yup
<tertitten> and that's it ?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> no reason to install from the ubuntudtudio disk
<holstein> unless
<holstein> you just want to help testing
<holstein> ALSO
<tertitten> ok so I will get the right kernels and everything from the meta packages ?
<tertitten> rt kernel, etc
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> HOWEVER
<holstein> i would not do that unless you just need it
<holstein> the generic kernel is being reported as working well for low-latency
<tertitten> ok, I see. ..
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> getting linux-rt
<holstein> and the dependencies
<holstein> AND
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> you can check out how to change your grub set up
<holstein> so you can see the grub menu
<holstein> OR change the default kernel
<tertitten> right
<tertitten> I'm not sure I want to do this yet though, cause I've tried it twice and both times I got problems with the pulseaudio server after installing the meta packages...
<tertitten> it wont start...
<holstein> oh yeah?
<holstein> how so?
<holstein> it should just shutdown
<holstein> and get out of the way
<holstein> BUT all that will be changing sometime soon
<tertitten> what do you mean shutdown ?
<holstein> tertitten: if you want... go to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and the latest podcast
<holstein> is an interview with one of the ubuntustudio main folk
<tertitten> ok
<holstein> very informative about the future of pulse and JACK
<holstein> for me..
<holstein> when i start jack
<tertitten> ok, I will check it out
<holstein> pulse shuts down
<holstein> and im good to go
<holstein> BUT im still running karmic on my studio box :/
<tertitten> yeah, but I think jackd autostarted for me, so pulse was terminated always
<holstein> i just havent had time to migrate yet
<holstein> i got lucid on my EEE
<holstein> tertitten: there is a script that suspends pulse
<holstein> BUT the plan is for pulse and JACK to work together better soon
<tertitten> that would be perfect.
<holstein> for me, i dont really need it
<holstein> but i can see how it could be helpful
<holstein> getting webcontent into JACK or out of it, something like that
<tertitten> ok
<tertitten> Ii'll try out with ubuntustudio installation for now,.,., just as long as I get ardour working I'm happy. ..
<tertitten> without getting buffer problems and etc in jack
<holstein> what interface do you have?
<tertitten> SB Audigy 2
<holstein> it can be challenging
<holstein> you might want to look at you IRQ settings
<tertitten> I'm aware that it's crap for these kind of operations
<holstein> in the bios
<tertitten> ok, yeah that makes sense
<holstein> it can be helpful to get the sound device off by itself
<holstein> sometimes you cant... worth a look though
<tertitten> I have a external sb 24 to, don't know if it's better or worse
<holstein> hmm USB?
<tertitten> right
<holstein> probably a toss up
<holstein> i would go for whichever one is easy
<holstein> your not gaining a mic preamp with the external one
<tertitten> yea, well thanks for your help.... I'm going to install ubuntustudio now and cross my fingers that it works as I hope it does. ..
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-13
<rlameiro> please sign this
<rlameiro> http://www.gopetition.com/online/35443.html
<rlameiro> we need to stop this madness
<desdaja> I'm trying to upgrade a freshly installed Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu Studio with the steps described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu . Right after the first step I get the following message: Leave the following dependencies unresolved:
<desdaja> genpo recommends genpo-organs
<desdaja> xjadeo recommends libquicktime-progs | libquicktime-utils
<desdaja> Score is -130
<desdaja> which consequences will continuing have? Thanks.
 * holstein reading desdaja 
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> looks like you should be OK
<holstein> at this poing, i would probably get lucid
<holstein> and update to ubuntustudio lucid
<holstein> BUT, you should be cool
<holstein> AND
<holstein> you dont have to get the ubuntustuio-*metapackage*
<holstein> you could just install what you want/need
<desdaja> okay I'll try continuing and see how it goes, thank you very much holstein :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-14
<holstein> FINALLY
 * holstein taking some time to download a daily
<holstein> little too late to be much help with bugs
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-15
<vsingh165> does anyone here have JACK working successfully on 9.10 (karmic)?  i get lots of xruns no matter what settings I try.  I am on rt kernel, and I've added the two lines to /etc/security/limits.conf like I'm supposed to.
<holstein> hey vsingh165
<holstein> JACK is running though right?
<holstein> what is your latency setting?
<vsingh165> it was until i stopped it
<vsingh165> let me take a screenshot of my settings real quick.
<holstein> in qjackctl
<holstein> COOL
<vsingh165> here are my settings: http://yfrog.com/5mjacksettingsp
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> what device are you using?
<vsingh165> im using my onboard ALI M5455, and sometimes i plug in my digitech guitar pedal for recording instruments
<holstein> can you run cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> and pastebin me
<vsingh165> http://pastebin.com/jjmeJ6hn
<holstein> vsingh165: will you increase your frames/period and period/buffer
<vsingh165> k
<holstein> bump those up a couple steps until your latency is WAY up there
<holstein> like 100 something ms
<holstein> and just do what you were doing before
<holstein> and see if you get the same Xruns
<holstein> does it matter what you do?
<vsingh165> this time it failed...stopped right after I started it
<holstein> does JACK just xrun while setting there
<holstein> yeah?
<vsingh165> no, it does not
<holstein> what seems to trigger it
<vsingh165> it only xruns when the jack server starts up successfully
<holstein> OH just like once or tiwice
<holstein> twice
<holstein> and then calms down
<vsingh165> im not sure if its just the onboard sound...yesterday i got it to run without any xrusn
<vsingh165> but then i configured it for my guitar pedal and it started xruns again
<holstein> its not horrible to see some xruns when starting jack
<holstein> and some other programs
<vsingh165> my pedal isn't plugged in atm, but i still get xruns
<holstein> BUT you dont want them when your recording
<vsingh165> yeah but i get like 30 per second
<vsingh165> depending on settings, sometimes i get like 100 per second
<holstein> vsingh165: the pedal is not USB right?
<vsingh165> it is
<holstein> OH
<holstein> what is that things
<holstein> thing*
<vsingh165> i may just invest in another soundcard if jack just doesn't cooperate, but i wanna get this working as much as possible w/o having to buy one.
<holstein> let me google it
<vsingh165> digitech rp250...works like a charm in alsa so i know thats not the problem
<holstein> maybe its fighting with your sound device somehow
<holstein> SO
<vsingh165> no i set jack's input device to the pedal when i tried recording with it
<holstein> OH
<holstein> SO at that poing
<holstein> point*
<holstein> your not using your internal card then
<holstein> i would trouble shoot them seperately
<holstein> try and get your internal card up
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> and running something like hydrogen without xruns
<holstein> can you do that?
<holstein> with the digitech unplugged
<vsingh165> ok looks like i may have found why jack isn't working
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ?
<vsingh165> alsa needs 2 periods, not 3, according to the error msg
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<holstein> well, bump up the other then
 * holstein uses firewire
<vsingh165> great...now qjackctl locked up.
<vsingh165> it got like 150 xruns in 5 seconds
<holstein> and what was the latency?
<vsingh165> idk why this ran fine yesterday w/o the pedal plugged in...i don't have pedal plugged in right now
<vsingh165> latency was 64ms
<vsingh165> but that was at 48000 Hz sample rate, which isn't working today either
<vsingh165> i find it weird that the same settings work one day and not the next
<holstein> well, something is going on somewhere i bet
<holstein> its challenging to troubleshoot JACK errors
<holstein> BUT worth it :)
<vsingh165> yeah its really low latency, i love it for hydrogen
<vsingh165> it never skips a beat with jack :)
<holstein> you mean?
<holstein> hydrogen to JACK to your internal card?
<holstein> thats stable?
<vsingh165> yeah
<holstein> OK
<vsingh165> not today, but yesterday it was
<holstein> well, thats something though
<holstein> hmmm
<vsingh165> looks like qjackctl is taking like 40MB of memory...yikes
<vsingh165> its all locked up
<holstein> i guess you could kill it
<holstein> and we could try something else
<holstein> if your getting a stable experience with hydrogen to JACK to your card
<vsingh165> killed it and started qjackctl again (jackd doesnt autostart when i start qjackctl)
<vsingh165> i WAS getting it stable with hydrogen yesterday, now its all broken for w/e reason
<holstein> i think we should look at what programs in paricular are triggering the xruns
<holstein> i know on my system
<holstein> zynaddsubfx
<holstein> its just not RT friendly
<holstein> and i get xruns no matter what
<holstein> i ran into a few packages like that
<holstein> i forget the others though
<vsingh165> i may just get a better soundcard for like $30
<vsingh165> like an audigy
<holstein> i pretty much just use JACK ardour JaMin and some plugins
<vsingh165> that would have way lower latency than onboard sound, which must go thru the cpu
<holstein> vsingh165: soundblaster?
<holstein> that all depends
<vsingh165> what soundcard would u recommend for linux? i know the x-fi's don't fare well with alsa
<holstein> if you insterested in getting in or out of the computer
<holstein> or both
<holstein> if you want a mic preamp
<vsingh165> in is better...and no i dont need mic preamp.  i have a usb snowball mic :)
<holstein> vsingh165: i usually suggest the zoomH4
<holstein> i dont have it personally
<holstein> BUT for the money, its an amazing multitasker
<holstein> with low latency
<holstein> nice preamps
<holstein> if you got 30 bucks
<holstein> i would say, save it up, and use what you got
<vsingh165> i just need a soundcard that plays well with jack
<vsingh165> i do all my recording thru usb, but like u said, my stupid onboard sound may be screwing with it.
<holstein> there are a few beringer usb devices
<holstein> around 40US
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> guitarman has a beringer
<holstein> i forget the brand
<holstein> MODEL*
<holstein> but it was cheap
<holstein> and oter folks have the zoomH4
<holstein> other*
<holstein> OH
<holstein> vsingh165: is this a desktop machine?
<holstein> the maudio 1010lt is very nice
<holstein> pci card
<holstein> i think you can get one for 150
<vsingh165> yes its a desktop
<holstein> yup
<holstein> 1010lt
<vsingh165> well thanks for your help
<holstein> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT.html
<holstein> vsingh165: anytime
<vsingh165> i'll keep playing with jack until i get it working, but if not, i'll look at some soundcards (even tho I don't use one for recording)
<vsingh165> cya
<kaffien> is there a recomended recording hardware list for ubuntustudio?   i have a xfi platinum setup but it doesn't like linux all that much
<kaffien> I just want to record electic guitar via 1/4 inch plugs
<holstein> kaffien: hello
 * holstein reading
<kaffien> and hi
<kaffien> I only really need to record one track at a time and then mix via ardour
<holstein> kaffien: this is what you got
<holstein> http://reviews.cnet.com/sound-cards/creative-sound-blaster-x/4505-9334_7-31484387.html
<holstein> right?
<holstein> is this the only device you have?
<holstein> no internal device?
<kaffien> back sorry this is what i have
<kaffien> i didn't describe it well enough
<kaffien> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16829102014
<holstein> does it work with JACK?
<kaffien> jack connects
<holstein> cool
<holstein> well, thats mmore than half the battle :)
<holstein> more*
<kaffien> but when plug in the guitar to amp then amp to the input  (from output on amp)  nothing shows
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> that card has multiple input soucrces
<holstein> sources*
<kaffien> im not sure if the actual face plat part is supposed proper in linux
<holstein> different jacks
<holstein> physical jacks*
<kaffien> i may have to pickup a convert from 1/4 to 1/8th and use the inputs on the card
<holstein> im pretty sure its only 2 channels in
<holstein> hmmm
<kaffien> or look for another piece of hardware
<holstein> i would try to route ALL in's to out's in jack
<kaffien> and rip that card out
<holstein> and conncet something to all the inputs
<holstein> and see if ANYTHING shows up
<holstein> at all
 * holstein not a fan of that card
<holstein> i dont know much about it honestly
<kaffien> i love it in windows
<holstein> BUT
<kaffien> but its not much use in linux
<holstein> thats not the kind of card for input
<holstein> those are for output
<kaffien> hehehe so then what IS
<holstein> 5.1
<holstein> surround
<kaffien> 7.1 surround on that card
<holstein> that kind of things is what its made for
<holstein> OK 7.1
<holstein> even better
<kaffien> but anyhow i need to know a decent card for input for linux
<holstein> for OUTPUT
<holstein> for a desktop machine only?
<holstein> is PCI OK?
<kaffien> for recording guitar
<kaffien> pci is ok
<holstein> ...
<kaffien> and yes desktop machine
<holstein> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT.html
<holstein> i only ask because
<kaffien> holy extensions
<holstein> you can get something USB or preferably firewire
<kaffien> is there a 1/4 plug in that mess?
<holstein> and migrate to a laptop
<kaffien> i do have a eeepc handy
<kaffien> what would you recomend on the usb side?
<holstein> personally, i wouldnt
<holstein> i would go firewire
<holstein> BUT if you just want stereo input
<holstein> USB will do fine
<holstein> if your iterested kaffien
<kaffien> no firewire on the laptop
<holstein> there is a channel #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of helpful folk
<kaffien> H
<kaffien> ah even
<holstein> and gear reviews
<kaffien> on my way
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i have heard about decent affordable USB devices in there
<kaffien> yeah
<kaffien> also what do you use on a small laptop?
<kaffien> for software
<kaffien> ardour seems to be geared more toward larger screens
<holstein> i use ardour and jack
<holstein> i might just use audacity on the EEE sometimes
<kaffien> how big is the screen on the laptop?
<holstein> i use a macbook
<kaffien> ah
<holstein> with jack and ardour
<holstein> in the field
<kaffien> yeah they have firewire hehe
<holstein> and i dump that into ubuntustudio when i get home
<kaffien> this laptop was not purchased with audio in mind hehe
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i got a few of those too
<kaffien> it's my sysadmin lappy
<holstein> no firewire sucks
<holstein> i got a couple older kying ones
<_guitarman_> kaffien: you can get ardour to scale down with font scaling
<holstein> dying*
<_guitarman_> i run ardour on a 10 inch screen
<kaffien> ahh
<_guitarman_> it works
<holstein> with firewire
<_guitarman_> hp mininote.
<holstein> and im holding on to them ;)
<_guitarman_> works fine
<kaffien> can't wait for usb3.0 to become popular
<holstein> _guitarman_: totally do-able
<kaffien> something about full duplex  so nice
<_guitarman_> holstein: yup - i mix the podcast on it
<holstein> especially if your just tracking
<holstein> and mixing elsewhere
<_guitarman_> holstein: this most recent episode 37 i did on it.
<_guitarman_> yes
<holstein> OR mixing somehting small
<_guitarman_> i haven't tracked to it yet
<_guitarman_> but i did some testing and it worked with 4 tracks and no xruns
<_guitarman_> i bet it could handle more
<holstein> OH yeah
<bdrung> audacious-plugins-extra was removed. it should be dropped from the ubuntustudio-audio package. do someone want to do it or should i do it?
<bdrung> TheMuso: ^
<bdrung> i have fixed it
<TheMuso> bdrung: How did you fix it?
<bdrung> TheMuso: i simply removed it
<TheMuso> bdrung: From what?
<bdrung> and uploaded 0.70
<TheMuso> bdrung: oh ok thanks
<bdrung> ubuntustudio-audio
<TheMuso> Did you change the seeds?
<bdrung> audacious-plugins-extra was merged into audacious-plugins, which gets installed automatically
<bdrung> seeds?
<TheMuso> ubuntustudio seeds.
<TheMuso> Thats where it really needs to be changed.
 * TheMuso takes care of it.
<bdrung> i have no idea how seeds work.
<bdrung> TheMuso: let me know what you do
<TheMuso> bdrung: Ok. I have altered the seds located here: lp:~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.lucid
<TheMuso> bdrung: Once updated, I then run the update script in the ubuntustudio-meta package, which checks bzr and updates accordingly.
<bdrung> TheMuso: i have already updated the ubuntustudio-meta package
<TheMuso> bdrung: yeah ok
<bdrung> (and fixed some lintian bugs)
<TheMuso> ok cool
<holstein> how is the installer?
<holstein> is there anything i can do there?
<holstein> is there somewhere besides the daily to get a more recent testing iso?
<TheMuso> The daily is the most recent iso to test.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i'll just keep trying then :)
 * holstein got a second box together finally to test lucid studio
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-16
<thebroke> Any one have any recommendations for a input device for ubuntu studio? I am looking for something to record guitar and a xlr mic. I have a line 6 ux1 that got working but looking for something that plays a little more nice with linux.
<holstein> hey thebroke
<holstein> desktop?
<holstein> laptop?
<holstein> well thebroke
<holstein> heres a couple
<holstein> http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1901
<holstein> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT.html
<holstein> not sure what your price range is
 * holstein suggests #opensourcemusicians for podcast reviews and more input
<tucemiux> for a desktop the 1010 is a winner, anything less you might as well just use the inboard sound card
<thebroke> I am limited to a laptop, i do however have a firewire port, any suggestions on in that area?
<holstein> thebroke: i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> probably more than what you looking for
<holstein> BUT it works great with JACK
<holstein> and its got decent preamps
<thebroke> Did you have to do much to get it working or did it fire up out of the box?
<holstein> well
<holstein> back in the day it was tough
<holstein> now-a-days
<holstein> its right out of the box
<holstein> FFADO FTW!
<holstein> the newer verions is called FP-10
<thebroke> Very cool
<holstein> and i cannot personally speak for its support
<holstein> there is a presonus firebox
<holstein> USB and firewire verions
<holstein> BUT ive heard the preamps are not all that great
<thebroke> Thanks guys for the help!
<holstein> np
<holstein> http://orlando.craigslist.org/ele/1692358715.html
<riot> hi
<riot> can i install ubuntu-studio using a cdrom? My studio-machine doesn't have dvd :/
<rlameiro> riot: do you have net?
<riot> yes
<rlameiro> install ubuntu vanilla, then install from packages the ubuntustudio packages
<rlameiro> just search for "ubuntustudio" on the package manager, and then select what you want (i guess mostly audio)
<riot> oh, okay, thxalot.
<rlameiro> and you are set
<holstein> the installer DVD was broken for me yesterday
<holstein> lucid
<rlameiro> holstein: did you reported that on qa?
<holstein> launchpad
<rlameiro> i think its iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<rlameiro> ah ok
<holstein> i found a report on lauchpad
<holstein> and marked myself as affected
<holstein> effected?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> one of those ;)
<riot> holstein: i think the first
<holstein> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<riot> geez
<riot> veeery dangerous to use ubuntustudio without mixer between headphones and machine
<riot> and Jack doesn't really work
<riot> hmm, rt-kernel was probably just missing...
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-17
<riot> wow, i tried to start jack but the jackctl stopped working.. i killed it and tried starting it again, now gnome-desktop is crashing and restarting all the time
<riot> sigh.. why is jack so fickle... never ever made it run
<riot> oh, wow, strange, now it runs, though i don't know why
<tertitten> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 b2, If I install all the metapackages for ubuntu studio it would be pretty much the same as installing the DVD image for ubuntustudio 10.04 b2 ?
<tertitten> I'm concerned if it will work just as ubuntu-studio or not...
<riot> tertitten: i just did that (upgrade from cd-install) and i'm concerned about it. Some stuff doesn't really work, but thats not necessarily related...
<riot> Linux + Audio is still rather... infantile..
<riot> ...sadly
<tucemiux> riot, whats not working on your machine??
<tucemiux> riot, i have a minor problem with the drivers but other than an annoying setting it works just fine, it all depends on the hardwre youre using, all the appz work awesome in ubuntustudio -- out of the box
<riot> hmhmm, hat severe problems with many apps..
<riot> and compared to (bloody) windows/mac-stuff, most of the linux-software is (i as a linux evangelist have to admit it) rather bad, with very few shining exceptions
<tucemiux> riot, it all depends on your hardware
<riot> and i think the main reason for that is the stupid mess those OSS folks from 4front did to linux' audio capabilities..
<tucemiux> riot, nope it's pulse audio
<riot> no, i don't think so. Its plain stupid consumerist hardware
<riot> jack is fickle shit, too.
<riot> i prefer alsa but see its shortcomings, too
<tucemiux> riot, are you using ubuntustudio on a pc or a mac?
<riot> pc.
<tucemiux> no i mean, seriously
<riot> i'd prefer not touching a mac again in the next millenia.
<riot> though, with linux on it, i might reconsider..
<tucemiux> what issue have youve experienced witj jack?? O_O
<riot> it wouldn't even start with the recommended adjustments to /etc/security/limits... and as i say, its fickle.. hexter refused to do stereo sound, e.g.
<riot> it took quite some fiddling with the settings to make jack run at all.
<riot> then, this control-GUI just crashes (badly! only killable via console/taskmanager) when jackd fucks up (..again and again)
<tucemiux> what type of computer do you have? desktop or laptop?
<riot> the routing idea is quite good.. but have you ever seen how its done in reason?
<riot> its a very rocksolid selfbuilt workstation with a nforce 2.0 chipset.
<tucemiux> "selfbuilt" is the hint, no wonder stuff doesnt work O_o
<riot> and its not the only box i've tried to use jack on. All my machines "don't like it". Thinkpads, Athlons, Intels...
<tucemiux> what are the specz?
<tucemiux> ummm... i tried it on an old pentium 3 laptop and it worked just fine
<riot> are you insulting me now? I sell pcs on a large scale for living....
<tucemiux> LoL
<tucemiux>  riot  the problems with linux is the hardware, if youre having problems with it it's the hardware, something not right, you should file a bug report in launchpad and request for the developers to fix it
<riot> aaaahaha. no, i'm using linux for so long now to know better. Its NOT always the hardware - but often enough, yes.
<riot> And esp. with soundcards, yes often enough...
<tucemiux> ok well sometimes it's the software and that can be fixed, for instace pulse audio is an aberration, dont say this in #ubuntu-offtopic or flannel will own you
<riot> but the stuff here is very mainstream
<riot> hmhm, i use pulse-audio only on maemo, where it causes only light problems.
<riot> but still, it causes some.. ;)
<riot> alsa is annoying sometimes but generally just works. Esp. the midi-shit is well done, imho.
<tucemiux> had very little problems with alsa, pulse audio is the one that drives me cwazy
<tucemiux> i finally learned how to record though, i can record beats created with hydrogen, a tune with zynaddsubfx, and mix it all with ardour, works like a charm
<riot> alsa can be stupid if you have more than one card, but i believe thats rather sorted out, by now.
<riot> yes, hydrogen and ardour are nice.
<riot> audacity is nice, too - but still has a few bad design-flaws, interfacewise
<riot> i'm programming audio-apps with python-pygame, which uses sdl.. Thats rather nice, though i'm mostly doing midi only...
<tucemiux> riot, if you can program then you should be able to track own the problems and ask someone to fix them O_o
<riot> i'm too lazy and have to little time.
<riot> and i don't like hacking around in hardware ./. linux stuff
<riot> i'm either programming embedded systems or hacking away in python ;)
<riot> the ideal means to combine both is midi - or protocols like it
<tucemiux> ah ok so you dont really have the time, good excuse, you at least have time to play around with ubuntustudio ?  I'm learning how to record really good, im thinking about buying a nice USB audio card
<holstein> get the zoom
<holstein> the H4
<holstein> tucemiux: did you decide on a mic?
<tucemiux> holstein, we already talked about the sound card, yes i decided on the mic but i guess i should get the sound card first, it definetely wont be an H4, i just got some nice sennheiser headphone, they got delivered today
<holstein> tucemiux: the H4 comes with very decent mics
<holstein> 2 of them
<holstein> and 2 more channels
<holstein> for other mics
<holstein> ANY other mics
<holstein> thats a lot of solutions in one little box
<riot> tucemiux: its weekend, and i wanted to see if a pre-configured distro (instead of debian ;) makes a difference, regarding to jack and other stuff.
<riot> sadly, i'm a bit disappointed :/
<holstein> riot: whats the issue?
 * holstein looks back at the scroll
<riot> holstein: too many to summarize quickly.
<riot> and its too late, gotta sleep (6 am here)
<tucemiux> riot,  did you install it on a virtual machine or on a mac?
<riot> tucemiux: as i mentioned on a selfbuilt, very trusty workstation. Which is quite old (an athlon 2k) but still a good, stable workhorse.
<tucemiux> riot, one last thing you can try is a brand new hard drive, ive had headaches with linux which was traced to the hard drive but we can talk about it some other day, go get yourself some zz's
<riot> no, the hdd is fine, the whole hardware is fine.
<tucemiux> riot, then it's the support for the hardware on linux
<riot> we've gone through that...
<Blank__> haha we're talking about the H4 here too?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its a winner :)
<tertitten> cheers, Im trying to install ubuntu studio 10.04 b2 from a USB Pen drive (loaded with Unetbootin) I get a error concerning no kernel available during installation, then later in the installation it download the latest kernel from the lucid repos, then after the installation finalizes I reboot and then get spoofed to terminal where I'm now stucked. ...
<tertitten> can anyone help out, or first of all, is it possible to install from USB Pen drive ? It works fine with ubuntu lucid beta 2... I'm suspecting the latest kernel from the repos though, cause I've heard that there was a few that had some problems with it and needed to revert, don't know if that is the issue here though
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-18
<artisan> re
<artisan> hi folks
<artisan> I am going crazy with pulse&jack on lucid :)
<artisan> after following the suggestions to install pulse-jack from the PPA pulse has jack as default sink and source, and even restarts jackd (or I dunno where it gets restarted ..), *but* jack is only listening in hw:0,0 no matter what I set in qjackctl or .jackdrc directly
<artisan>  /usr/bin/jackd -p512 -t200 -dalsa -r44100 -p256 -n2 -D -Chw:2,0 -Phw:2,0 <- this line should start jack on the 3rd soundcard, right? (this is my ews88mt)
<artisan> but all sound comes out of the onboard soundcard ..
<artisan> any ideas?
<artisan> ah, and running pulse-jack script after starting jack manually gives:
<artisan> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<artisan> hehe, and the most funny thing is, that in the connections window of qjackctl are shown 8 outputs, which *is* the ews88mt, and pulse is connected to channel 1+2, *but* sound still comes out of the default soundcard
<artisan> well, and trying to set default soundcard with pulse via gnome-menu->prefs->sound->hardware shows *no* soundcard at all ..
<Blank__> wish i could help you artisan, but i don't know :(
<artisan> thx for listening Blank__ :)
<Blank__> i'd say i know less about it than you do
<holstein> artisan: ping
<artisan> holstein: pong
<Guest13451> hi
<holstein> artisan: i had to run out again
<holstein> anyways...
<Saftpackl> hey all!
<Saftpackl> has anyone managed to route sound from jack to pulseaudio?
 * holstein hasnt tried
<holstein> you want audio from JACK to go to pulse?
<Saftpackl> yes, would be nice =)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you cant just have JACK use your audio card?
<holstein> and play the JACK audio to it without pulse?
<Saftpackl> i tried something with pulseaudio-modules-jack and wanted to get a sink for pulseaudio to send audio to it
<holstein> i havent tried either really BUT
<holstein> from what i understand
<Saftpackl> the problem is: i got 2 cards and i would like to send audio to the other one
<holstein> its to go the other way
<holstein> to get pulseaudio to route through JACK
<Saftpackl> so: card one got pulseaudio, card two is running low latency with jack
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> have you asked in #jack ?
<Saftpackl> nope
<Saftpackl> ^^
<Saftpackl> on my way ;)
<holstein> im not sure how that would work personally
<Saftpackl> thanks anyway =)
<artisan> usually 2 soundcards don't go well together, samplerate foo and much more ..
<artisan> re btw
<artisan> holstein: no worries, I am away from the machine now anywyas ;)
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-11
<damo22> whats the best program to transfer files to an ipod in linux?
<l3on> Hi all.. Does a ubuntu-studio_logo based on new Brand Guidelines exist?
<holstein> l3on: ?
<holstein> what guidelines?
<l3on> for example, xubuntu logo → http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1b/Xubuntu_Logo.svg/622px-Xubuntu_Logo.svg.png
<l3on> "xubuntu" + ^(logo)
<l3on> Ubuntu Brand Guidelines
<holstein> we have something for the new site on the way
<holstein> with a different font
<holstein> looks like that
<l3on> holstein: could I take a quick look? I'm rewriting ubuntu.it... so I'm looking these logo to insert in the "Derivates" page
<l3on> *derivatives
<holstein> l3on: come over to #ubuntustudio-devel if you dont mind :)
<l3on> thanks :)
<holstein> and actaully, i think we had talked about changing the font to match
<holstein> and im not sure it there is an offical mock-up yet
<cldan> Hello, everyone!
<holstein> o/
<cldan> Anyone have experience installing UbuntuStudio on VMWare Fusion V3.1.1?
<holstein> i would suggest not
<holstein> i would just install normal ubuntu
<holstein> and add whatever programs you might be interested in
<cldan> Not denying your advice, just curious as to why?
<holstein> you cant really take advantage of JACK in VM
<holstein> and JACK is really the centerpiece of linux audio
<cldan> Ah, thank you for the info.
<holstein> if you just want to poke around at some of the apps
<holstein> you can do that in VM
<holstein> OR
<holstein> check out a couple similar live CD's
<holstein> pure-dyne
<holstein> avlinux
<holstein> or kxstudio
<cldan> Perfect.  Thanks for the advice.
<holstein> sure, enjoy
<cldan> After installing normally, I only get command line.
<holstein> we will probaly have a live CD available soon :)
<holstein> cldan: double check the iso
<holstein> the sum
<holstein> you should get a desktop just like a normal ubuntu install
<holstein> gnome*
<cldan> Ok, although the torrent would check the sum?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> thats probably not the issue anyways
<cldan> anyways, you've helped with the main question I had.  Appreciate it.
<holstein> anytime
<cldan> Check sum doesn't match any given on the downloads page.  sigh.  bummer after a 1.6g download.
<holstein> i would go right for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<holstein> or 11.04 even
<holstein> i wouldnt bother with torrenting it
<cldan> I'll have to try later, I'm getting horrible download rates.
<cldan> Thanks again.
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-12
<eggbertx_laptop> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu Studio, but not new to Linux. Would I install GNOME 3 the same as in standard Ubuntu?
<eggbertx_laptop> or if not, what would I do differently
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> and it begins
<ailo> holstein, Gnome3?
<holstein> ailo: hehe
<holstein> that was our first 'where do i get gnome3?' post :)
<azm> ailo,  Hi, is somewhere lowlatency kernel of version .27 and up please ?
<azm> *I could not fidn it in ppa
<orngjce223_> beep
<holstein> b00p ;)
<holstein> orngjce223_: you doing well?
 * holstein is on the way out the door
<holstein> just saying o/
<orngjce223_> Yeah
<orngjce223_> \o
<duali> Can someone tell me how do I go about acquiring wineasio for ubuntu 9.10 because the pprogram that I am trying to work with now (FL Studio) is freezing when audio is played
<azm> duali, have you read the tutorial from Falktx on forums ?
<duali> where is it?
<azm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260057
<duali> I am having some trouble with the volume, aparantly even with the volume at the mix I cannot hear it at the max it sounds at the minimum still
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-13
<orngjce223> Hmm, this is just weird. I get xruns when I have significant disk activity, but it seems not to be correlated with how much load the processor is under or how much memory's free (for the record, that's generally at least 1GB). What gives?
<ailo> orngjce223, Could be a jack thing. I would join #jack and discuss it with them.
<orngjce223> 'k
<ailo> orngjce223, I seem to remember something about that, but I reallu have no definite idea
<holstein> with internal cards
<holstein> i find you really have to just accept some interference
<orngjce223> They say something about hardware interrupts being shared between hard disk and sound card. Okay.
<orngjce223> Yeah
<holstein> you can check that
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> sometimes, you can isolate the sound device
<holstein> in the bios
<holstein> but, if its a lappy
<holstein> maybe not :/
<orngjce223> I wouldn't hope for as much, considering it's a teensy little thing that is an "Entertainment PC" that - and here's the really horrid part - it has the "function" buttons overlaid over F1-F12 so that I have to use the Fn-shift to get to the original F1-F12.
<holstein> eh
<holstein> its worth looking into it
<holstein> really just depends on the bios
<orngjce223> Mm. I'll do some research before digging.
<holstein> yeah, just hit F2 or whatever it is
<holstein> when the machine is booting
<holstein> and you'll see real quick if its possible to change IRQ settings or not
<orngjce223> Yeah, I think I'll go look into it - I've done such fiddling before to swap the priority of boot drives to get my thumbdrive installations working, so I assume it wouldn't be impossibly hard if it was present.
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its a lot like that
<holstein> devices?
<holstein> onboard device config?
<holstein> something like that maybe^
<holstein> different per machine
<orngjce223> Mm.
<ailo> orngjce223, Could be that the kernel 2.6.39 will help. Since it can give your device higher priority. Also, you could try realtime kernels. Have you done that?
<orngjce223> I'm using lowlatency, not realtime, but I'm told realtime would be worse for a laptop's battery life and that's a bit of an issue.
<ailo> orngjce223, What you get with realtime kernel is your audio device will get higher priority, together with the rtirq script
<ailo> -lowlatency also uses more power than a normal kernel
<ailo> Don't know how big the difference is between the three
<orngjce223> Hmm.
<ailo> orngjce223, Usually, when there is an irq share problem, you go for a realtime kernel. But, now when 2.6.39 is including that realtime feature, you can even us a normal kernel with the rtirq-init script to let your device get higher priority
 * orngjce223 is currently sifting through the IRQ listing trying to find the sound card
<ailo> This is impossible with kernels before 2.6.39, unless they are realtime patched
<holstein> with laptops
<holstein> i usually have several kernels
<holstein> like dual booting
<holstein> and choose -realtime as needed
<orngjce223> Okay, Googling is not telling me what "io-apic-fasteoi" is in that table. Anyone else have any answer?
<holstein> orngjce223: it is a qualifier
<holstein> not a device
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> i was looking that up the other day
<holstein> and thats as far as i got
<holstein> like...
<holstein>  23:     145379         10   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2
<holstein> not so good ^
<holstein>  17:    9780510     384193   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ath9k
<orngjce223> Okay, then I dunno, my sound card seems to be sharing with said "qualifier" and a couple USB controllers (I don't currently have any USB stuff plugged in).
<holstein> ^ thats just my wifi
<holstein> orngjce223: if you can get it off to its own
<holstein> i would
<orngjce223> On the other hand 7 seems to be open.
<orngjce223> I'll try that.
<holstein> if its just sitting there
<holstein> you might as well
<orngjce223> Or maybe 5 though I'm led to believe it's not possible to have more than 16 of these assigned at one time, so 7 is probably better since it hasn't been triggered at all, despite "io-apic-edge" sitting on it.
<orngjce223> Hmm.
<holstein> orngjce223: did it help?
<holstein> it might not
<orngjce223> See, the thing here is, it's a BIOS thing
<orngjce223> My other friend who knows something about computers says if I don't have a way to recover if I accidentally brick it I oughtn't try. And since I can't presently crack open this thing and replace the motherboard if i do something wrong, I think I'll hold off.
<holstein> orngjce223: ?
<orngjce223> Hm?
<holstein> do what you feel comfortable with
<orngjce223> Fair enough.
<holstein> but, dont let your friend scare you
<holstein> you're not flashing the bios
<holstein> you are just sitting a device to a differnt IRQ port
<holstein> thats not dangerous
<holstein> and totally un-doable
<orngjce223> Mm, I understand that much.
<holstein> flashing the bios though
<holstein> i get nerous with that
<orngjce223> I think I'll search to see if this firmware version has any known bugs before I do it though, just to be careful.
<holstein> vervous*
<holstein> but, i do it when its necessary
<orngjce223> Mm.
<holstein> orngjce223: the bios firmware?
<holstein> i would hope its well tested
<orngjce223> Yeah, I assume so, but if I'm going to do this I may as well check.
<holstein> sure, but im sure you'll find some post about something quirky happening
<holstein> but, you never know exactly the case
<orngjce223> Mmm.
<holstein> orngjce223: i say, if you dont feel comfortable
<holstein> dont do it
<ailo> orngjce223, Anything you do from within Linux will be soft.
<orngjce223> Fair enough.
<holstein> but, i have changed IRQ settings literally hundreds of times
<holstein> in bioses
<holstein> and thats never itself borked anything
<orngjce223> Mm.
<holstein> only helped really
<holstein> with sharing issues
<ailo> orngjce223, You can always change back. It won't do any harm changing irq
<ailo> So, was the audio device sharing irq? Did you establish that?
<ailo> orngjce223, Is it pci, usb..?
<holstein> with a couple USB ports
<holstein> if i read correctly
<ailo> ok
<holstein> i had a laptop
<orngjce223> Yeah, USB. Despite the fact that I don't currently have any plugged in. But it might help to move it across.
<holstein> COULDNT change the settings in the bios
<holstein> and it was very bad
<holstein> with sharing USB and audio device
<ailo> Usually on PC's you're able to change irq at least for pci devices. Don't know about usb
<ailo> So, if some of the usb ports aren't sharing irq, orngjce223 would just need to pick the right one, right?
<orngjce223> Well, there's an interrupt 5 that shows as not having interrupted, ever, despite apparently having IO-apic-edge stuck on it, so that seems a decent choice.
<orngjce223> 7, sorry, not 5.
<orngjce223> My card's on 16, which has only been interrupted a few hundred thousand times in this thing's lifetime. o_o
<orngjce223> "only"
<holstein> yeah, IO-apic-edge is a qualifier
<orngjce223> {20:53:17}	<orngjce223>	I'm trying to learn to work with modifying my perception of probabilities so as not to be over- or under-scared by any one event.
<orngjce223> {20:54:58}	<orngjce223>	I'll estimate the probability of a fairly well-tested but low-level procedure going wrong is approximately the same order of magnitude as the failure of any other part in this machine in the next day or so.
<orngjce223> {20:57:37}	<orngjce223>	I'm not rebooting now but I'll look to see if the option exists, /without changing it/, the next time I have to reboot.
<orngjce223> {20:58:07}	<orngjce223>	Once I know the option exists, I'll look more into the possible ramifications of the way this particular model happens to manage these things, and only then that will be a final decision.
<holstein> hehe
<orngjce223> This cautious decision is because this is the only machine I currently have access to, and it is also the one I happen to use to access schoolwork.
<holstein> get you a spare box
<orngjce223> So there's that.
<holstein> go to the charity shop
<holstein> OR better yet
<holstein> find a borked one
<holstein> and straigten it out
<orngjce223> Well, I'll see if the neighbors put any out with the trash in the next few weeks. The people in this neighborhood are affluent enough to believe that computers just "lose steam" (i.e. get infested with malware) after a year or so, and replace them.
<holstein> i just got one a couple weeks ago
<holstein> old sony viao
<orngjce223> This means I should be able to just wipe and reinstall OS and not have to do any significant work, anyway.
<holstein> well, you can flash the bios
<holstein> and mess with it
<holstein> a lot
<holstein> and get comfortable with it
<holstein> whats a drag is the way apple does it
<holstein> you do a key combination to kinda reset the 'bios'
<orngjce223> Oh yeah there's another old laptop in the basement; the power supply and battery are both borked, so that's kind of out as an option until I get a semi-working box.
<holstein> you never see any of it
<holstein> my girlfriends CDrom drive would just eject
<holstein> every couple minutes
<holstein> and i did the pram reset keyboard shortcut to sort that out
<orngjce223> Hahahaha.
<ailo> I was using a Pentium 3 for live audio processing just under a year ago, and I could still do it, but there were a few problems. It made a lot of noise, but the performance was good
<holstein> yeah, by P4 with a gig of ram
<holstein> it really did fine
<holstein> more than enough
<ailo> I got by with 512MB, using puredyne
<orngjce223> Hmm. This is interesting. My father uses a 512MB P3 Tablet PC as his backup box, and I might be able to get it off him if I provide a replacement (I also draw occasionally so the tablet might be useful).
<orngjce223> The problem being that the replacement would need to already come with a version of Windows (ugh), so I'd need to buy that.
<orngjce223> I wonder how well he'd take it if I handed him $50 and a backup box with no OS, since I would rather not touch Windows.
<holstein> eh
<holstein> id get something from the trash
<holstein> a desktop
<holstein> soemthing cheaper, and easier to play with
<orngjce223> Mmm.
<orngjce223> Fair enough
<holstein> like that laptop in the basement
<holstein> if it were a desktop that you needed a power supply for
<holstein> you could get one for 5 bucks at a charity shop
<orngjce223> Mmm.
<orngjce223> Also, one of my friends is taking a clip of TTGL and editing Morgan Freeman's face over every face in the anime. There's a good explanation for this, I swear.
<ailo> It's a balancing act for me. At home, I couldn't use an old PC for long periods of time. I'd get tinnitus from the noise
<psionicsin> I'm SO wanting to switch over to Ubuntu Studio (from Windows 7), but there are some ESSENTIAL things that I need. And by need, I mean that they can't be subbed with other programs. Has anyone gotten Reaper, Reason, and Photoshop CS5 to work on 10.10? I need these programs fully functioning before I switch over. I'm hoping I don't get disappointed.
<ailo> psionicsin, Seems like you are moving an arsenal of Windows programs to Linux, which is not optimal
<holstein> i would look at winehq
<ailo> psionicsin, You could have a look at Linux programs that do the same thing
<holstein> and if you can, try not to think about it as substituting apps
<holstein> but rather, learning a new workflow
<holstein> and if you can, try not to think about it as substituting apps
<psionicsin> I've looked at winehq, but I can't find anything solid. Poeple say "Oh yeah I've done this", but no one wants to elaborate.
<holstein> but rather, learning a new workflow
<holstein> like, how to get whatever job done
<holstein> we have lots of native tools
<holstein> but, they have learning curves
<psionicsin> holstein: if ardour could open and operate with reaper program files...I'd be all for it. It can't however and I have over 100 productions that would be useless.
<holstein> you have to export them
<holstein> as audio
<holstein> i still have some cubase sessions
<holstein> but, if i need them
<holstein> i'll export them as audio
<psionicsin> And then there's the subject of VST/VSTi's. I use the Native Insturments Komplete 7 exclusively for a lot of things.
<holstein> and bring them into ardour
<holstein> right
<holstein> psionicsin: you got a lot of windows apps
<holstein> the way i did the transition
<holstein> i had a laptop
<holstein> for my day to day stuff
<holstein> with mepis on it
<holstein> then ubuntu eventually
<holstein> but, the studio was still running windows for a while after that
<holstein> til i got comfortable with the basics
<holstein> after i stopped trying to find replacements for apps
<holstein> and just started learning the tools
<holstein> things went a lot smoother
<psionicsin> holstein: I am on a windows machines, so I would have a lot of those lol. I know I do NOT want to dual boot. And I'm also very comfortable with the Linux OS. This won't be my first time using it at all. It's just that the first time I switched someone promised me I could do all of this with Wine alone...and 3 months later I couldn't and took a hit.
<holstein> psionicsin: someone?
<holstein> someone from wineHQ ?
<psionicsin> So there's either a couple processes people are purposly leaving out, or poeple are liars.
<holstein> or the vendors?
<psionicsin> It was someone from another board.
<holstein> well, i dont think its fair to say liar
<holstein> i mean, someone with wine and linux might say that
<holstein> you can run windows apps in wine
<holstein> but, thats different that trying to run some of those apps
<holstein> all i can suggest is trying them in wine
<holstein> or moving forward
<psionicsin> holstein: yeah. like I've reduced my need for graphics down to photoshop. But for the music...I can't stress enough how essential VST/VSTi's are (the ones that I bought and currently have). Do you know of anyone who has successfully installed those?
<holstein> you would need to join #kxstudio
<holstein> and hang for a bit
<holstein> those guys do a lot of that
<holstein> personally
<holstein> i think you should call the company you bought them from
<holstein> and ask for linux support
<holstein> or a refund
<holstein> but, thats over the top i realize
<psionicsin> What's #kxstudio? Is that a special distro of linux or just a channel?
<holstein> kxstudio is an ubuntu based distro
<holstein> the dev has tweaked a couple things to work in there
<holstein> not sure what though because i personally dont use those tools
<holstein> but i see them talking about them sometimes
<holstein> i think it was reaper
<psionicsin> Hmm ok I'll look into that and talk to some people from there. Thank you so much for your help.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i couldnt imagine going back to the tools i used pre-linux
<ailo> psionicsin, The thing is, at least for me, that when you work from withing a Windows environment, coming to Linux might even mean that you start making music differently. At least I do.
<holstein> i also remember being very concerned about losing a few plugins that i was really comfortable with
<holstein> ailo: i agree
<psionicsin> ailo: wel the thing for me is that I rely heavily on the kontakt interface and it's sample packs. To make music differently would mean to forfeit my sound, as nothing in the linux world can compare to Kontakt.
<psionicsin> Or rather the soundpacks for it
<holstein> psionicsin: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> when you get a chance
<holstein> there are electronic guys over there
<psionicsin> holstein: ok. what are they good for? Or do you want me to ask these questions in there as well?
<holstein> more MIDI minded folk
<holstein> psionicsin: you can
<holstein> you can say that
<holstein> nothing in the linux world can compare to  Kontakt.
<ailo> psionicsin, There are ways to get vst to work natively from within Linux, but not everything works
<holstein> see if you can get any takers on it
<ailo> psionicsin, But, DAWs may be a little trickier
<psionicsin> Ok. If i can get Reason, Reaper, Photoshop & the NI Komplete VSTi's to work...then everything else will be cake.
<holstein> why not dual boot?
<holstein> or run windows?
<psionicsin> Because I, personally, find that to be too troublesome. I'd rather have everything all in one. Now if I'm forced to stay with Windows then I will. But I'd give it up in a heartbeat.
<psionicsin> That and also Windows likes to put it's mark on everything you plug into it. Linux minds it's own business.
<holstein> well, at least now you can purchase devices and software with linux support
<ailo> psionicsin, One thing you could do is send mails to the products you use and let them know you want to use them on Linux.
<psionicsin> Well NI's user base is split between Windows and Mac. They'r enot going to make a linux version. At least not in my lifetime. Reaper I know can work in Linux with some tweaking. And my soundcard is fully supported as well.
<holstein> NI will do whatever is lucrative
<holstein> they run a buisness
<psionicsin> Exactly. Although if they made a linux version, people would swarm.
<holstein> i think enough to notice would swarm
<holstein> its too bad
<psionicsin> Same with Propellerhead for Reason
<meganerd> I moved away from Windows on my Daw in 2004, the hardest part was adapting my workflow.  I never thought I would be able to give up the NI stuff, but tying yourself to the tools also ties you to the platform.
<meganerd> oh wait this is a really old conversation, I should grab a coffee.
<holstein> meganerd: hehe
<phed__> meganerd: never irrelevant stuff that, tho
<phed__> i am especially worried when you tie yourself to an inner platform, such as protools and such
<phed__> its like having a great studio, but all the equipment has alien connectors
<meganerd> No argument from me there.
<meganerd> NI does have some nice products, but the overall cost in being tied to Windows is just too high IMO
<orngjce223> Also, the option doesn't exist.
<meganerd> has anyone here built linuxsampler recently?
<AutoStatic> No, last time I did so was about 6 months ago :(
<AutoStatic> Why?
<meganerd> I noticed that on my 10.10 installs it was not there, so I checked it out via cvs, just having some weird issues.  Currently "error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub", which makes sense since config.sub does not exist.
<meganerd> had to use autoconf to generate configure.  It has been a long time since I have had to debug this sort of thing.
<AutoStatic> Ah, that kind of stuff
<AutoStatic> :(
<AutoStatic> And apparently nobody has a recent version of LS in his/hers PPA for AMverick
<AutoStatic> Maverick ^^
<meganerd> I noticed that as well
<meganerd> I found a how to, but it suggested downgrading jack
<AutoStatic> LS is a PITA to package, also because of those compilation issues
<meganerd> I figured as much.  bristol used to be like that, I used to have to build it myself.  This is the first major rebuild of my DAW for a couple of years.
<meganerd> It has been a major headache, though no fault of UBS
<meganerd> bad RAM + Sandy bridge made troubleshooting difficult early on
<AutoStatic> Why 10.10?
<meganerd> latest stable
<meganerd> that and 11.04 would not install
<meganerd> It was probably the bad RAM, but once I sorted out the hardware issues 10.10 was installed and humming nicely.  I had to add an nVidia GPU to get dual monitors, but that will likely come out once 11.04 is released.
<AutoStatic> If you like compiling everything yourself 10.10 might work well
<AutoStatic> For the moment I still prefer 10.04
<meganerd> Did not know that.  I moved from 64Studio, the last version of which was based on 8.04
<meganerd> what else am I missing with 10.10?
<AutoStatic> No real-time kernel
<AutoStatic> Or at least, not an official one
<AutoStatic> Apparently people who need a real-time kernel for 10.10 are advised to use a natty one
<meganerd> I built my own kernel based on upstream.
<AutoStatic> If you're using FireWire then 10.10 is a bit of an in-between release as it offers both the old and the new stack
<AutoStatic> Ak, kernel-wise you have no problems then  :)
<meganerd> I have avoided firewire as much as possible, currently I have an RME 9652
<AutoStatic> He he, no issues there too then :)
<AutoStatic> I do use FireWire and I'm a lazy ass unwilling to build kernels myself
<meganerd> The kernel was an old habit from my Debian and 64Studio days, those kernels tended to be too old for my hardware
<meganerd> I spent a lot of time on research before I settled on the RME.  I have been using Linux since the 90s, hardware support is far better these days.  The only problem is that it is a PCI card, which is going away soon (it is missing on a number of Sandy Bridge boards)
<meganerd> The kernel building was something I used to have to do since I have been using a laptop with Linux as my day to day machine for the better part of a decade.  Lots of hardware issues so I had to track fairly bleeding edge kernels.  It seems to be the other way around these days, my laptop has no issues but my desktop is a PITA :)
<AutoStatic> He he, shit happens
<meganerd> Heh, ya, I can't complain too much, Linux and FLOSS in general has been good to me.
<AutoStatic> Same here
<AutoStatic> Did you ever do any msuic production stuff on other platforms?
<AutoStatic> music ^^
<meganerd> Windows, and some Mac
<meganerd> I gave my copy of Cubase SX to my best friend who has been keeping it up to date.  I shudder to think how much NI has made from him.  Ironic since has been mostly unemployed for the 15 years I have known him.  My old roomate is a heavy Sonar user
<meganerd> So Cubase and Sonar.  I used to love the propeller head stuff.  Rebirth was one of my all time favorite pieces of software.
<meganerd> I left Windows before I could get hooked on Reason like all my friends.
<AutoStatic> :)
<AutoStatic> I'm now looking at the book 'Cubase SX Power!'
<AutoStatic> 462 pages
<AutoStatic> And we still couldn't record properly with it
<AutoStatic> (it = Cubase 4 I think)
<AutoStatic> And it was all cracked stuff on a Windows XP license of my work so we ditched it
<ailo_> AutoStatic, Did you have irq share problems? I forget
<AutoStatic> Yes, on my notebook
<ailo_> Was thinking if you've had time to test the latest kernel
<ailo_> Just curious to hear about results
<AutoStatic> 16:        153     272248   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, ohci1394, mmc0, eth1, jmb38x_ms:slot0, nvidia
<ailo_> I'm sure you heard about it being able to adjust irq priority
<meganerd> nvidia, ouch.  My nemesis on RT kernels
<AutoStatic> Can't you already do that ailo_?
<ailo_> AutoStatic, not on vanilla kernels, not until 2.6.39
<AutoStatic> meganerd, on my audio installs I use nouveau
<ailo_> So, now the rtirq-init script works with the vanilla kernel
<AutoStatic> I know, 2.6.39 has forced IRQ threading WOOHOO!
<AutoStatic> Linux probably bought himself a nice soundcard but it didn't work he he
<ailo_> For me it has no effect, since I have no problems
<AutoStatic> Linus
<AutoStatic> I mean
<meganerd> cool.  I have not yet messed with noveau,
<ailo_> Don't know who we should thank, but he or she deserves a kiss for sure
<AutoStatic> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-dev/2011-March/030782.html
<AutoStatic> So prbably Linus himself merged it
<orngjce223> Woah.
<orngjce223> Awesome
<meganerd> I should check it out.  Though the nVidia is coming out as soon as 11.04 is released
<AutoStatic> For me personally it probably means I won't be needing a real-time kernel anymore
<ailo_> AutoStatic, Well, I guess Linus is one of those who decides which stuff he accepts, but I don't know if he has any opinions on the code
<ailo_> Someone has pushed the code, but who?
<ailo_> AutoStatic, If you happen to install Natty, abogani has compiled the kernel as -lowlatency
<ailo_> AutoStatic, https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/snmp++
<ailo_> I get very nice results, but the rtirq-init does nothing for me
<AutoStatic> ailo_, I won't be installing Natty until it has been officially released, sorry :(
<ailo_> Well, not long now
<AutoStatic> The 29th right?
<AutoStatic> But the I probably still won't install it, way too happy with 10.04
<AutoStatic> then ^^
<meganerd> I will be moving to it, if for no other reason than support for my integrated GPU
<ailo_> Natty may have some problems, small ones, annoying ones. Hard to know for me now. I need to do a fresh install later
<meganerd> I can get that noisy nVidia out of this machine
<ailo_> Nothing serious though
<ailo_> Unity is not bad, I think.
<ailo_> But, gnome2 is still on it, so you get to choose
<ailo_> Ah, they all have problems. It's always annoying when something worked flawlessly on a previous release and then didn't
<charlie-tca> Anyone in that works on the actual images here?
<holstein> charlie-tca: ?
<holstein> i have worked on images before
<holstein> if you mean does anyone do professinal graphics on ubuntu
<holstein> with opensource tools
<holstein> sure :)
<charlie-tca> no, cd images
<charlie-tca> the things that we are building for beta2
<holstein> O I C
<charlie-tca> nm
<holstein> charlie-tca: are you in #ubuntustudio-devel
<charlie-tca> got it worked out, I think
<holstein> cool
<charlie-tca> no, but maybe I should have been, huh?
<holstein> feel free to join the devel channel
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-14
<orngjce223> Also yeah the IRQ options don't seem to exist on this machine. Thanks anyway though.
<holstein> yeah, they dont have to
<holstein> :/
<holstein> too bad
<Guest63901> hello 2 all
<Guest63901> for what are the real time kernel patches?
<Guest63901> what dose they do?
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> whats a nice software for djing?
<AutoStatic> Hello lolmatic
<AutoStatic> You could try Mixxxx
<AutoStatic> Mixxx ^^
<lolmatic> AutoStatic: is it a complete software or plugin for something else?
<holstein> lolmatic: mixxx is its own thing
<holstein> http://www.mixxx.org/
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search mixxx
<holstein> mixxx-data - Digital Disc Jockey Interface -- data files
<holstein> mixxx - Digital Disc Jockey Interface
<holstein> also idjc - graphical shoutcast/icecast client
<ailo_> For Ubuntu Studio 11.10 We would like to determine whether we really need the -lowlatency kernel in the main repo, which it won't be for 11.04, unfortunately.
<ailo_> If someone would like to help comparing the two, please have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/generic_vs_lowlatency_testing
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-15
<Adriannom> hi.  i have ubuntu studio 9.10 and two usb soundcards.  when i plug one in, it appears in pulseaudio.  when i plug the second one in, it does not.  it doesn't matter which order i plug them in.  here's /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.me/052dcc9003cca903c754e4039e098106 - any idea what's happening?
<ailo> Adriannom, It's always the same device that doesn't appear? What is it called?
<ailo> Two of the same kind?
<Adriannom> it's not always the same device that appears, it's whatever is plugged in first ailo
<Adriannom> and yes two of the same kind
<ailo> Adriannom, When you say, only one appears, do you mean, you only find one of them from the devices menu in pulseaudio preferences?
<ailo> How about jack=?
<Adriannom> never used jack, how do i check?
<ailo> Adriannom, Well, ok. If you open sound preferences, and look in the tab "hardware", you only see one device?
<ailo> pulseaudio, that is
<ailo> Or, are you using UBuntu Studio?
<ailo> In which case it would be opening pulseaudio volume control from the menu
<Adriannom> correct, only one device.  i'm using studio 9.10
<Adriannom> yup, only one in volume control
<ailo> Adriannom, If you do: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ailo> Do you see both?
<Adriannom> yup
<ailo> Adriannom, They will both work with jack, then, most probably
<ailo> Don't know why pulseaudio is not showing them both. What is it that you want to do with them?
<ailo> Why do you want to connect two at the same time?
<Adriannom> the soundcards are inside a mixer, i'm using ultramixer to send to two hardware channels
<Adriannom> http://djkit.com/jb-systems/mix3-usb-mixer.html?highlight=mix%203
<Adriannom> looking at the image of the back of it should make it clear
<ailo> Adriannom, Ok, so it's usb1 + usb 2
<Adriannom> hm?
<Adriannom> grr, some apps are just not loading on here
<Adriannom> like sound preferences :s
<Adriannom> and some jack apps
<ailo> Adriannom, jack apps won't load if you didn't start jack first
<Adriannom> aha
<Adriannom> go error messages ;)
<Adriannom> so do i need to replace pulseaudio with jack?
<ailo> Adriannom, I'm not sure how that device is supposed to work
<ailo> Adriannom, pulseaudio is the desktop audio system. Jack is a pro audio system
<ailo> You don't need to replace pulseaudio
<ailo> Just start jack
<ailo> You can install it by doing: sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<ailo> That will install the jack control program called qjackctl and jackd, the sound server
<ailo> Adriannom, But, to use two cards at the same time, that won't happen automatically
<ailo> Adriannom, You would need to create a custom configuration, and I'm not sure if that can be done
<Adriannom> :o
<ailo> Adriannom, Still, I don't know how your device is supposed to work. 2 devices sounds a little strange
<ailo> Adriannom, Try talking with people on #opensourcemusicians and #jack
<ailo> There's also #alsa
<Adriannom> ailo, do you know normal mixers?
<ailo> Sure
<ailo> Adriannom, What do you need to know?
<Adriannom> it's like that except instead of just plugging audio jacks in as inputs you can plug usb cables in
<Adriannom> so i can change the volumes of the music playing through each channel independantly on the hardware mixer
<ailo> Well, usb cables are not like audio cables. Each needs a driver
<ailo> And, for two devices to work at the same time, you need to create a common interface for them
<Adriannom> correct.  in computer terms the mixer just has two normal usb soundcards in it
<Adriannom> well, i had another very similar mixer which worked fine like this before
<Adriannom> no extra config or anything
<ailo> Two usb cables, on Linux?
<Adriannom> same os, i just got a new mixer cause the old one broke
<Adriannom> yup
<Adriannom> making 3 soundcards in total
<Adriannom> (onboard included)
<Adriannom> all worked fine
<ailo> With pulseaudio?
<Adriannom> yup
<Adriannom> all appeared on pulseaudio separately
<ailo> So, you are sure they are not working as one now?
<Adriannom> well, maybe they are working as one, i don't know.  i don't know how to check
<ailo> It would sound strange to me, though
<ailo> If they did
<Adriannom> yeah
<ailo> So, you used pulseaudio mixer to choose which card was used with which program?
<Adriannom> seems i can play music out of both soundcards fine
<ailo> Ah, but you use a special program, you said
<ailo> Ultra mixer, right?
<Adriannom> yeah, but i bet it'd work with any program, it's jsut using oss to play to the sound cards
<Adriannom> i can see both soundcards fine
<Adriannom> just not in the volume control, and one channel is quieter than the other
<ailo> oss would be a different story all togehter
<Adriannom> ah
<Adriannom> oss has nothing to do with pulseaudio?
<ailo> In oss you can use two cards just fine. But not with pulseaudio
<ailo> pulseaudio is using alsa
<Adriannom> oooh, sorry, my mistake
<ailo> So, does ultra mixer not work?
<Adriannom> it works
<Adriannom> so i guess i could try an oss mixer
<ailo> I don't know the specifics of oss. It is the oldest audio system
<ailo> What else do you want to do, if ultra mixer already works?
<ailo> Well, if you do have problems with pulseaudio, one way to turn pulseaudio off is to run a command like this: pasuspender -- mycommand
<ailo> I think you have that on Karmic. Not sure
<Adriannom> well, if i can get an oss mixer to work then there's no problem, probably best to not try to fix it any further, after all this is a production machine :p
<ailo> pasuspender only suspends PA
<ailo> Don't know what you are intending to use OSS for
<ailo> Adriannom, I have to go, though
<Adriannom> all i need to do is adjust the volumes of each soundcard because they are off
<Adriannom> i'm researching that now.  thanks a lot for your help :)
<Adriannom> you've basically solved my problem
<ailo> Adriannom, Sure. Good luck
<Adriannom> later!
<ailo> Adriannom, Try alsamixer, btw. Don't know if that will work
<ailo> Use F6 to switch between cards
<Adriannom> fixed :D
<ailo> Ok. Good
<Adriannom> ok i'll try that, might make it easier
<Adriannom> thanks again :)
<taddaaaaa> hey im trying 2 get ubs to work on vmware for test but only get the terminal
<ailo> taddaaaaa, Which one did you install?
<taddaaaaa> 10.10
<taddaaaaa> 64 bit
<ailo> taddaaaaa, Sounds odd.
<ailo> taddaaaaa, You could try 32bit.
<ailo> taddaaaaa, I've had no problems
<ailo> Don't try it that often, though
<taddaaaaa> it's in vmware
<taddaaaaa> if i have to boot interface or something??
<ailo> taddaaaaa, Actually, I've never tried wmware. Only Virtual Box
<taddaaaaa> yea i just need to get into the interface
<ailo> taddaaaaa, But, if there is some strange problem with the graphics, you could try recovery mode
<taddaaaaa> i just get the terminal
<ailo> taddaaaaa, When you boot, press down shift to get to the grub boot menyu
<ailo> There, you'll find recovery mode
<ailo> taddaaaaa, But, I would bet, that won't help
<ailo> taddaaaaa, It works on Virtual Box for me
<taddaaaaa> ill try 2 c ok babai
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-16
<benluo> hi
<benluo> i read a lot of documents about audio production in ubuntu
<benluo> but i did not make it clear
<benluo> i have a native instruments AK1 now
<benluo> what's the first step i can do in gnome?
<benluo> currently i disable internal sound card
<benluo> is it right?
<holstein> benluo: hey
<holstein> i would say the first step for pro audio in linux in general is learning to start and use JACK
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/
<holstein> if you dont get anyone here, the guys over in #opensourcemusicians will help you get JACK started
<frigOvuotO_> qualcuno di voi è capace di configurare il pedale d'espressione per zoom g1??
<holstein> frigOvuotO: hey
<holstein> try #musix
<holstein> is that spanish?
<frigOvuotO> holstein:
<ailo> Italian, right?
<ailo> Something about configuring a zoom pedal?
<holstein> yeah, i thought it was spanish, and its not
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-17
<rayo11> help
<ScottL> hi rayo11
<ScottL> what kind of help do you need?
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-09
<kijotex> Hello all
<osirisx11> hi all
<osirisx11> i installed studio precise beta and then i installed and started using gnome classic mode, now there is still a bunch of stuff from the other window manager left over, how do i remove that?
<osirisx11> hi
<osirisx11> i could use some small help with jack and virtual keyboard
<osirisx11> i would like my virtual keyboard (and for that matter, other midi devices) to appear in the jack midi tab, but they only appear in also
<osirisx11> alsa*
<osirisx11> and not all programs support me connecting midi to alsa, i need to do midi to midi on jack on the midi tab, and i can't do that because the device does not appear on the midi tab
<len-1204> osirisx11, don't know if you are still there... two ways of seeing alsa midi stuff in jack.
<osirisx11> still here
<len-1204> using jack, and using a2jmidid
<len-1204> if you use qjackctl to start jack, there is a midi driver button on the setup screen
<len-1204> if you set that to seq, the alsa midi stuff will show up in jack...
<len-1204> There is a problem though, they are not named. Just in sequence. So you have to look through all the alsa midi clients and count down from the top.
<len-1204> a2jmidid is started from the command line and imports device names.
<len-1204> off hand I don't remember the key combo to get the command line... so I tend to have an xterm open.
<len-1204> Jack has to be running before a2jmidid is run and when jack is stopped a2j stops on its own.
<len-1204> osirisx11: does that make any sense?
<osirisx11> let me read..
<len-1204> Alt f2 gets the run dialog
<osirisx11> ctrl-alt-t btw
<osirisx11> so i have to use a2j in order for jack to see my midi devices?
<osirisx11> :-/
<len-1204> No, you can use the seq setting on jack, its just harder. One hopes jack3 will fix that.
<osirisx11> i set it to seq and virtual keyboard still only shows up on alsa tab
<len-1204> you should have system in the jack side. if you open that there should be the same number of midi ports as in alsa
<osirisx11> system is not in the midi tab
<len-1204> Is anything?
<osirisx11> no
<osirisx11> but vkbd does show in alsa tab
<osirisx11> and i can use it fine with programs
<osirisx11> well programs that support alsa based midi input
<len-1204> did you restart jack?
<osirisx11> the server but not the ctl, yes
<len-1204> I have system in the midi tab.
<osirisx11> nothing here
<len-1204> try stopping and starting jack.
<osirisx11> i just did that remember?
<len-1204> I'm confused... not by what you said but why it doesn't work
<osirisx11> i am on ubuntu studio beta "precise"
<len-1204> Same here
<osirisx11> i only see system in audio tab
<len-1204> audio I have system and pulse audio, midi I have system, alsa I have midi through and virt keybd
<osirisx11> thanks anyway
<len-1204> what happens if you hit alt f2 and type in a2jmidid?
<osirisx11> port created: LMMS [132] (playback): Default preset
<osirisx11> ALSA-sequencer: unhandled input event 66
<osirisx11> ERROR: a2j_port_create: jack_port_register() failed for 'LMMS [132] (playback): Default preset'
<osirisx11> o that worked
<osirisx11> ty
<len-1204> np
<osirisx11> feels hackish though i wish jack did it natively
<len-1204> seq is supposed to, but it is a pain even when it works... they are not labelled just numbered 1 n
<osirisx11> yep confirmed working, just used something i was unable to before! ty
<len-1204> I have seq running now and the virt kybd is called "midi_capture_2"
<len-1204> Glad I could help.
<osirisx11> after i quit everything jack how do i restore alsa?
<len-1204> osirisx11, restore alsa? Alsa should be the same as when you booted. Puslse should go back to normal too. Is there a problem with something not working?
<len-1204> puslse should be pulse
<osirisx11> len-1204: i have to fiddle with the sound settings
<osirisx11> change it to hdmi, change it to analog and back or fiddle with volume or something
<osirisx11> and then it works
<osirisx11> but before then it just shows dummy audio output
<osirisx11> len-1204: ^
<len-1204> which application are you using to change it?
<osirisx11> whatever default sound panel
<osirisx11> sound settings control panel
<len-1204> fromthe icon at the top?
<osirisx11> yes
<len-1204> that is getting changed to pavcontol
<osirisx11> okie
<osirisx11> ty
<osirisx11> how can i change jack volume when in jack mode?
<osirisx11> bc that sound dialog doesnt work at all when in jack
<osirisx11> is there a jack mixer?
<len-1204> Maybe they already changed it.
<osirisx11> well i did go to gnome classic
<len-1204> studio doesn't ship it, but synaptic has it.
<len-1204> The alsa mixer should still be in the mixer menu too.
<osirisx11> ty
<len-1204> It is kinda hard to know what someone else is looking at across irc. It's my first time trying to help someone this way  :-)
<raven> hi
<raven> do you have some experience with midi/audio over network?
<raven> do you have some experience with midi/audio over network?
<holstein> raven: jacktrip
<holstein> and netjack
<scriptwarlock> o/ all
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-10
<thebishop> hi all
<thebishop> i'm unable to get jack started on my firewire soundcard in 12.04 beta2
<thebishop> i've got ffado-dbus-server running
<thebishop> and i ran jackd -d firewire -p 256 -n 2 -r 48000
<scriptwarlock> o/ all
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows some noise reduction plugins exists in ardour
<len-1204> scriptwarlock, don't know what is a good noise reduction to use, ardour doesn't come with any plugins. It looks on your system to see what LADSPA or LV2 plugins are installed and can use those.
<scriptwarlock> audacity has one but it's tiresome jumping apps to another
<len-1204> Th
<len-1204> I'm not sure but I thought audacity used the same plugins... but maybe it has soem of its own too.
<len-1204> I have used the one in audacity. But I don't know if it is also available elsewhere.
<scriptwarlock> was master some live recording ang found out some annoying buzz thats why im searching some noise redution tools for ardoue unfortunately gate is not the right one for this
<len-1204> The one in ad
<scriptwarlock> ad?
<len-1204> the one in audacity samples the noise and tries to take out anything like it..
<len-1204> finger trouble.
<len-1204> I see no LV2 filters like that.
<scriptwarlock> hope someone can make some noise reduction tools for us
<scriptwarlock> for ardour
<scriptwarlock> in a few days after i'm done with the website im making going to switch to ubuntu studio 12.04, any news about it?
<len-1204> It's pretty much done for this cycle. There's a live dvd iso this time so you can look at it with out installing
<scriptwarlock> yes checking
<len-1204> The switch to xfce is complete.
<scriptwarlock> so no unity?
<len-1204> Some one has a method of doing that too. But for a lot of us unity just doesn't work and takes too much CPU/Memory
<len-1204> I'm not the one to ask as I personally don't like unity for this kind of work.
<scriptwarlock> i have downloaded a torrent US12.04 beta2 this is xfce?
<len-1204> I figure unity is a good netbook DE though. US12.04 B2 is xfce
<scriptwarlock> im good with xfce
<scriptwarlock> perhaps lxde too is compatible with us12.04?
<len-1204> It comes with a low latency kernel as well.
<len-1204> I don't know lxde well enough to say.
<scriptwarlock> ok download is finished gonna try this to one of my machine
<len-1204> Most of the apps will of course work, the themes are ok
<len-1204> menus might not be the same on lxde
<scriptwarlock> xcfe is fine
<scriptwarlock> i have to trim down this ustudio my only interest is ardour and mixxx
<len-1204> There are plans to have a setup that just installs the required apps
<scriptwarlock> on video editors theres is openshot and was waiting for lightworks
<scriptwarlock> wow on graphics theres too many of them that i dont want
<scriptwarlock> and also on midi
<len-1204> With the alt install we could have workflow installs. The live iso dosen't allow that.
<scriptwarlock> oh
<len-1204> SO the thought is to make an "after install" installer for workflows.
<scriptwarlock> us12.04 is huge 2.+gig
<len-1204> I think a lot of the stuff in the meta packages are now recommends, so removing one app should work.
<len-1204> Yup, dvd only no CD
<scriptwarlock> is it because of the default apps?
<len-1204> Pretty much, most of the ubuntu distros had a very hard time fitting things into a CD. Most have some of their stuff installing from net.
<len-1204> I think ubuntu desktop installs libreoffice from net for example.
<scriptwarlock> was thinking ubuntu studio is good for studios not for desktop usage
<len-1204> That is the design thought too.
<scriptwarlock> so omitting net apps is a better way of trimming down the iso
<len-1204> The CD size has become a bit outdated. Most of us install from a usb stick... in fact this computer has no dvd/cd drive and that is the only way for me to install.
<len-1204> I would like to have more control over what I load though
<scriptwarlock> i am planning to have a recording studio sooner and was eyeing ubuntu studio
<scriptwarlock> does ustudio support hardware like presonus or motu?
<len-1204> It ouwld support whatever alsa supports, plus there is the firewire drivers.
<scriptwarlock> yes firewire is still needed
<len-1204> Firewire is going to get added to alsa, but is not there yet.
<len-1204> I'm pretty new to all this, mostly doing testing to make sure it installs and runs.
<scriptwarlock> likewise here very noob on ustudio but not ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> im still hoping unity is included on ustudio and assuming most users will use some hispec pc/laptop
<scriptwarlock> brb lunch time
<scriptwarlock> no screenshots for ustudio 12.04 yet?
<walidvb> hi guys, need a little help installing a motu traveller mk1 on my 10.04
<walidvb> i can't see the device in my input devices... i installed ffado
<walidvb> tried all i could find on google, but it's not working
<walidvb> i need this done by 2, we're doing rehearsals for a show, and that needs to work.. :/
<walidvb> would be extremely grateful to get some help, thanks!
<ttoine> walidvb, hi
<ttoine> walidvb, to use the ffado driver, you have to start jackd
<ttoine> install qjackctl
<ttoine> and choose freebob or firewire in the driver section of the setup windows
<ttoine> it is not possible to use firewire sound cards with pulseaudio
<walidvb> ttoine: i was with adi on #ffado right now
<walidvb> we went a long way, but it's still not working :(
<walidvb> firewire doesn't show up in the connect list
<ttoine> you are usung Hardy ?
<walidvb> don't know Hardy
<walidvb> (sry not so familiar with ubuntu or linux)
<walidvb> i use jack to "stream" to a custom app, scenic
<walidvb> brb
<ttoine> but wich version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<ttoine> walidvb, please, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<ttoine> it is updated for a recent version of Ubuntu
<ttoine> maybe you can try to download the current beta2 version of Precise
<ttoine> I am sorry, I don't have firewire sound card at home at the moment, but I used too and it worked very well
<walidvb_> ttoine: still here?
<walidvb_> ttoine: no i'm on lucid
<ttoine> walidvb_, ok that's not the good version for firewire
<ttoine> walidvb_, you should go there
<ttoine> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/precise/beta-2/
<ttoine> download the 32bit (i386) version
<ttoine> it should work
<walidvb_> but my cpu is 64bit...
<walidvb_> and if i run jackd -d firewire -v3, it sees the input
<walidvb_> ttoine:
<ttoine> yes ?
<walidvb_> well jackd -d firewire sees the input
<walidvb_> i get the stream
<walidvb_> problem is i need to run via qjackctl
<mtms> hello all... is anybody out there to answer a very quick question?
<mtms> quick question: is it possible to upgrade from a vanilla Ubuntu 11.10 to a UbuntuStudio 12.04 (beta) without re-installing everything? a link to some how-to would be appreciated too
<holstein> mtms: you just install what you like
<holstein> personally, you will save time backing up and reinstalling
<holstein> you would upgrade to ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> then, search for "ubuntustudio" in the package manger of your chioce and install what you like :)
<holstein> you dont *need* to convert
<holstein> you just install the pacakges you want to use and use them
<holstein> either the big metapacakges like ubuntustudio-audio, or just the apps you want, like JACK and ardour for example
<mtms> ty holstein, I'll experiment a bit on my "test" machine :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-11
<scriptwarlock> ping anyone
<astraljava> scriptwarlock: pong
<scriptwarlock> you using ustudio?
<astraljava> I sure am.
<astraljava> precise, though.
<scriptwarlock> what advantage do we have on rtkernel over the standard kernel ubuntu uses?
<astraljava> We don't have an rt-kernel. Oneiric (and prior all the way up to I can't recall which release) used the same the vanilla used. But for precise, there's going to be a -lowlatency kernel.
<scriptwarlock> what does that mean astraljava?
<astraljava> But I'm not the guy to answer the pros and cons about kernels. I get the basic idea, which is quite obvious from the name already, ie. lowering the latency of the system.
<scriptwarlock> this is my first time to use ustudio and was very delighted
<scriptwarlock> although i was used now to unity and this release is xfcw
<astraljava> People have been testing this new kernel, and from their reports I can concoct that it's going to be awesome for the majority of audio creators. For others, I'm not sure whether they benefit from it at all.
<scriptwarlock> xfce
<astraljava> Yeah, the switch was done for oneiric already, but now it got polished a little bit further.
<astraljava> IMHO, this is one of the most solid releases we've done thus far.
<astraljava> I hope others will feel the same when they get to use it.
<scriptwarlock> i have ustudio precise on vmware and was very happy although a lot of apps that i dont need really is it safe to remove some of this?
<astraljava> scriptwarlock: It is. Mind you, when you remove something a meta-package (like ubuntustudio-desktop) depends on, you'll lose automatic updates that normally belong to the default installation setup. But it's not a problem, really. Everything can be installed back if you want to.
<scriptwarlock> of course
<astraljava> And by automatic updates here I mean new features that are marked with the meta-package. But this late into the cycle, there won't be any.
<scriptwarlock> someone told me here that there was a plan to install apps by option thru usc
<astraljava> Ok, I'm gonna head back to sauna now. Just realised sitting there I left out some links from the email to the list.
<astraljava> Yeah I don't know when we get to that.
<astraljava> Maybe during the next cycle.
<astraljava> Talk to you later, have fun with precise! :)
<scriptwarlock> thanks astraljava
<thebishop> is anyone testing firewire sound cards in 12.04?  I couldn't get jack to start with my saffire pro24  (supported by ffado)
<holstein> thebishop: works live with my presonus firepod
<holstein> try gksudo qjackctl
<thebishop> holstein, hmm.  well, i'd rather not run as root, but i did try it.  permissions don't seem to be the problem.  i'm wondering if realtime prio is configured properly
<thebishop> studio gets permissions right.  i have read/write to /dev/fw1 via the audio group
<holstein> thebishop: im suggesting as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> thebishop: if it runs, you know its permissions related
<thebishop> holstein, sure.  i did try it.  I'm running jackd -d firewire -p 256 -n 2 -r 48000
<thebishop> as root or not
<holstein> i dont run JACK as root, but its one of the first things i do to troubleshoot
<holstein> thebishop: if you would, run "gksudo qjackctl"
<holstein> try the firewire driver, see if it runs
<thebishop> firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads
<holstein> that works for me from the LIVE CD
<holstein> thebishop: has it worked in the past?
<holstein> is the kernel seeing the firewire controller?
<thebishop> holstein, yes to both
<thebishop> although i've had to build jack and ffado from svn
<holstein> thebishop: try from the live CD
<thebishop> i'll do that
<holstein> on the stock stuff.. just to be sure
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-12
<studio-user289> helo
<studio-user289> any developers here?
<LTB> Hello, anyone available for helping out?:)
<astraljava> LTB: Depends on what kind of help is required.
<LTB> astraljava: some JACK help... about to tear my computer to pieces
<LTB> astraljava: spent two days on a puny issue=(
<astraljava> LTB: Then no, don't know next to nothing about JACK.
<astraljava> Sorry.
<LTB> astraljava: thanks anyway!:)
<LTB> astraljava: you use ubuntu studio and yet not JACK?:D
<astraljava> LTB: I use it as a regular dev machine, not really for any multi-media work.
<LTB> astraljava: Ok^^ Are you aware of any active chats at this hour that might have people able to help on this?
<astraljava> LTB: You could try #opensourcemusicians
<astraljava> Some of the folks there use Studio.
<LTB> astraljava: oo good idea, did not know they had a channel!
<LTB> going-->
<xaMpi> Hello ubuntustudio fans newbie allert
<xaMpi> downloading the image and hoping it wil work on my AMD Athlon 64 duo core with only 1 gb mem
<xaMpi> i tryed Commodore OS Vision a Linux Mint distro but no luck
<DreadStorm> Good morning.
<musicians> Hi
<musicians> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu studio, and it doesn't seem to have any tools installed like it says it does.  I thought I'd selected the audio package during installation, but I only have a basic media player and firefox.
<musicians> How do I get the rest of the audio suite?
<Trugilho> fala cambada
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-13
<shodan45> header image on ubuntustudio.org is broken
<shodan45> just fyi
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-15
<cccangel> hey guys... i was testing out the upgrade to 12.04 Beta 2, and just recently I have been messing around with my webcam and mic more in ubuntu rather than in windows... and it has been difficult to get a better and loud enough recording of my voice in a webcam video without my sound being all noisey...
<cccangel> the ubuntu+1 channel refered me over here (heard about ubuntu studio but never used it)
<astraljava> cccangel: I seem to recall alsamixer being able to boost mic volume, but I might be totally off here. Give it a shot, though.
<cccangel> astraljava, i was trying it in ubuntu precise but it was getting really sloppy... and system settings were sliding the sliders after a few recording tests...
<cccangel> i am also using the main ubuntu distro, not ubuntustudio... i just downloaded 11.04 to test it out.
<astraljava> cccangel: What was sloppy? Could you explain further? And sorry for long breaks, I'm on a train.
<cccangel> oh its okay... it was just crazy that I could not get the my voice to be more ontop of the noise...
<cccangel> no matter how hard i tried... there was that noise factor when volume got increased.
<astraljava> cccangel: Yeah, can't help you there. Sorry to bump you all over the place, but if no one in here knows, you could try #opensourcemusicians. Lots of great people there.
<cccangel> im done with the audio stuff for the day... but i am going to see if the drivers/software will end up duplicating same result as the main branch of ubuntu
<astraljava> cccangel: They come from the same repository...
<RagnarDa> Hi guys! I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu Studio on my MacBook 2.1. The same problem arises when trying to install regular amd64 iso on regular Ubuntu. Regular Ubuntu has a "+mac" version though that works for me. It's explained here:http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<RagnarDa> Is there a similar version for Ubuntu Studio? Can I make one?
<RagnarDa> ?
<astraljava> RagnarDa: There is none, as observed at the download page. Possibly will have one next cycle, as I might have hardware to test it actually.
<astraljava> Probably works if you install vanilla and add our packages afterwards.
<RagnarDa> Ok. Thanks for the reply. If i install the vanilla and add it packages afterwards, will all optimization features (and trimmed fat) com along? Should I install vanilla XUbuntu then?
<astraljava> RagnarDa: It would save you a lot of GNOME cruft if you installed Xubuntu first, that's true.
<RagnarDa> Ok. trying with Xubuntu. I only have 2Gb RAM, so should I stick to the 32-bit version?
<viejotren> hi, i'm using an old ubuntu studio ver -9-04- i want to upgrade to the latest, my question is: is the best way to use apt-get dist-upgrade? or should i download the iso, then installed it from scratch?
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-08
<studio-user099> hello
<studio-user092> Question - Is there a way to import MixCraft projects into Ardour
<studio-user092> Question - Is there a way to import MixCraft projects into Ardour
<contrapunctus> studio-user092
<contrapunctus> There was a proprietary software IIRC
<contrapunctus> But I do not recall the name, I'm afraid
<contrapunctus> Try asking in #opensourcemusicians
<contrapunctus> Or #ardour
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-09
<jgcampbell300> can anyone point me to a guide or other info page on setting up and using remote desktop on ubuntu studio 12.04
<Loozer> Got a stupid question (my normal kind).  Why does Update Manager run every time I start up my UbuntuStudio VM when I have configured it to NEVER check for updates?
<d3n4riu5> yao
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a reason why JACK can't use PulseAudio?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: sure
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: pulse audio has not been written for jack
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: there is a pulse audio sink... dbus.. included in JACK now
<SonikkuAmerica> So I have to route it through DBus?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: you *get* to route pulse through the dbus
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: it allows using pulse with jack
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. I was trying to figure that out a couple of days ago and couldn't figure out why the heck I could only use ALSA (which doesn't work with my headphones)
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#The_Pulse_Audio_to_Jack_Bridge_-_using_both_at_once for example
<SonikkuAmerica> That helps immensely. It's especially hard to find stuff because I installed the ubuntustudio pointers on top of Lubuntu rather than use the !studio image
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: doesnt matter.. just be sure you have all the packages you need installed
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: it'll all work the same, though, you need to add pulse as well to lubuntu
<holstein> might want to just use the ubuntustudio or xubuntu iso's and add lxde to that
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I have all the pointers... and pavucontrol replaces alsamixer in the volume control
<holstein> should be fine then ... enjoy!
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-10
<Suoni> hi everyone
<Suoni> i seem to have lost my ubuntustudio desktop at logon. Any idea how to retrieve it? Tx
<DarkEra> anyone else having issues with 13.04 Beta 2 and installing the nVidia driver?
<DarkEra> also arandr doesn't start
<zequence> DarkEra: What kind of issues installing the driver?
<zequence> DarkEra: Currently, there's a bug with the headers. Installing the generic headers should do the trick, however the bug is fixed on the next kernel update
<DarkEra> i installed it through the Software Sources Additional Drivers Tab as you told me on G+ but after the reboot it's a low resolution.
<DarkEra> Oh i see, so it's best to wait for the kernel update then
<zequence> DarkEra: If the drivers were installed, then it worked
<zequence> DarkEra: Do you see the nvidia module, if you do: lsmod | grep nvidia
<DarkEra> xorg.conf isn't created though and the nvidia-settings say that the driver isn't in use
<DarkEra> sorry, not a fast typer :)
<zequence> xorg.conf isn't created by default. Only if you adjust nvidia-settings, and save thenm
<zequence> Well, ok, so there seems to be a problem with the drivers then
<zequence> Make sure you are booted into linux-lowlatency when you install drivers, and you could try a few options
<DarkEra> i guess so, hold on. I'm going to boot into the beta 2. Will be back in a few and post the outcome of lsmod | grep nvidia
<DarkEra> zequence, well... lsmod | grep nvidia doesn't return anything
<DarkEra> i'm going to uninstall the nvidia stuff and switch back to nouveau for now. will be back later
<DarkEra> did a new install because the whole resolution was messed up on the Beta 2. Using Nouveau for now. Arandr still won't start and QJackCtl is in German instead of English (US)
<DarkEra> want me to report that on Launchpad?
<jnbek> DarkEra: that seems like the best idea
<DarkEra> jnbek, already done so :)
<Len-live> Testing daily for arandr and language in qjackctl. Both work in live session (32 bit ISO/machine)
<GridCube> Len-live, care to do a silly test for me and see if qjackctl works if you are already playing some sound using pulseaudio?
<Len-live> Live or after install? So far it has worked well for me.
<Len-live> Hmm, ubiquity is being a pig on me.
<DarkEra> i'm running the 13.04 beta 2 64bit and discovered that Hydrogen, MuseScore and LMMS start up in German instead of English. I added that on Launchpad in a comment. Kinda weird since i use English
<Len-live> GridCube, ok running pulse with audio.
<Len-live> DarkEra, What part of the world are you in?
<DarkEra> Belgium
<smartboyhw> Maybe locale issues..
<Len-live> It may have selected german for you on install. I get Canadian english
<Len-live> Even though I don't try to.
<DarkEra> the rest of the system and programs are in English
<Len-live> Wonderful. The bug report should go against ubiquity then.
<DarkEra> smartboyhw, could that cause the trouble in the Audio Production section?
<smartboyhw> probably.
<DarkEra> i know it's still Beta but i like to help out testing, kinda love it
<Len-live> GridCube, Starting and stopping jack via qjackctl sound smoothly transfers audio from one to the other with just a slight pause.
<Len-live> GridCube, The first time I switch to jack I have to go to pavucontrol manually switch the stream to jacksink and set jack as default, but after that it figures out where the stream should go on it's own
<DarkEra> i found one plus point, using Zynaddsubfx with Jack works much better. I mean the sound isn't crackling anymore, very smooth if you know what i mean, compared to the 12.04
<GridCube> Len-nb, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> DarkEra: You looking to beta-test? Just get the 13.04 ISO and install it or run [ do-release-upgrade -d ]
<DarkEra> SonikkuAmerica, i will look into that soon. Thanks
<DarkEra> brb, reboot, got new updates
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-11
<SonikkuAmerica> Kinda weird since i use English <<< instead of English? XD
<SonikkuAmerica> The way it word-wraps...
<DarkEra> oh lol... yeah i know
<DarkEra> it's getting late here and i'm tired, so my brain doesn't work with me right now
<DarkEra> :D
<DarkEra> right, time to get some sleep. Chat you all laters
<cfhowlett> 12.04.2 held back packages ... jackd2, jackd2 firewire, libjack-jackd2-0:i386 ... what the hey?
<fisher> Hello folks. Can someone help me figure out why JACk doesn't like my Asus Xonar sound card? My mic doesn't work. I have audio OUTPUT just fine but I get NOTHING for INPUT.
<contrapunctus> fisher: Might want to try #opensourcemusicians as well
<contrapunctus> *try asking in
<made_> hi
<smartboyhw> Hello made_
 * smartboyhw thought it was madeinkobaia (LOL)
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, greetings
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, hey:)
<cfhowlett> so query, what the HECK is a kylin?
<made_> i got some trouble to install VGA driver
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, ah interesting question.
<cfhowlett> one of my students is actually named kylin
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, :O
<made_> i just following this instruction : http://askubuntu.com/questions/277364/amd-driver-update-one-from-amd-com
 * smartboyhw isn't sure if it is offtopic here to discuss 
<cfhowlett> yes OT it is.
<smartboyhw> made_, uh huh
<cfhowlett> made_, more info would help
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, private message? or #ubuntukylin-devel
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, I would recommend you to go to #ubuntukylin-devel for that.
<cfhowlett> OK
<made_> ok i got it
<made_> thank's
<smartboyhw> made_, :O
<lucal> hi to everibody from Luca
<lucal> I just installed  yesterday ubuntustudio 12.04 in my linuxbox, but the kernel 3.2.o-40 doesan't work .Perhaps someone can help me? Thanks
<smartboyhw> lucal, why?
<smartboyhw> zequence, ^
<lucal> i don't know  why but the previous version is working
<smartboyhw> lucal, whoa....
<lucal> sorry smartboy what means whoa ?
<smartboyhw> lucal, I mean that's really weird.
<lucal> Yes thanks weird but did it also with kubuntu 1122.04 i installed 1 month ago
<smartboyhw> lucal, Kubuntu what?
 * smartboyhw has never heard of an 1122.04 version of Kubuntu:O
<lucal> sorry kubuntu 12.04
<smartboyhw> lucal, ah phew.
<DarkEra> lol
<DarkEra> did you have the same problem with kubuntu lucal?
 * smartboyhw has never encountered such a problem.
<smartboyhw> lucal, zequence is the one who is maintaining the -lowlatency stable kernels:)
<lucal> o with kubuntu but the kertnel ver. 3.2.0-39 and 3.2.0-40
<lucal> ok thanks i'll try and ask it to zequence , if is possible !
<fowls-legs> Hello this is my first time using an IRC. I am looking for help in installing Ubuntu Studio 13.04. Has anyone here done so successfully?
<AdranBwokeIt> sure
<fowls-legs> Great! The daily or another version?
<SunStar> i dont know. just grabbed an ISO and installed it a few weeks ago
<fowls-legs> Okay. I have not been able to install the beta 2 version or the daily (or rather yesterday's daily) and was hoping I might be able to find someone who could help me.
<fowls-legs> Did you install from DVD or USB?
<SunStar> USB
<SunStar> created with unetbootin
<fowls-legs> I did the same. I also tried w/ Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator.
<zequence> fowls-legs: At which point of the installation does it break for you?
<fowls-legs> What type of GPU do you have?
<SunStar> mobility Radeon HD 4200
<fowls-legs> @zequence reading here will be easier: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/226492
<zequence> fowls-legs: Looks like it might be a nouveau driver bug then
<fowls-legs> I thought so too
<fowls-legs> Any ideas of what to do about it?
<zequence> fowls-legs: You can install from the netinstall ISO
<fowls-legs> Or suggestions of who might be able to help me?
<zequence> But, you'll need to add yourself to audio group, and install linux-lowlatency manually, if you're into audio
<SunStar> i still have beta1 ISO
<SunStar> but that prolly uses the same driver
<zequence> fowls-legs: which arch?
<zequence> 32bit archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<zequence> 64bit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<fowls-legs> I dabble in Overtone audio environment, but don't ever record. I mostly do music informatics programming in R.
<fowls-legs> Am I correct in believing I won't need the lowlatency kernels?
<zequence> fowls-legs: You only need low latency, if you are doing something live through the computer
<zequence> Like, playing a soft synth, or monitoring your recording
<zequence> It's more or less a clone of -generic, with a couple of diffing configs to make it more responsive
<zequence> Less throughput, which is mostly important for servers
<zequence> And, it might eat battery more, but that's just a theory so far, AFAIK
<SunStar> well i can say i have less than half my Windows battery life when using studio.
<fowls-legs> Okay I feel like it is unnecessary. I am more into Studio for xfce rather than lowlatency.
<zequence> SunStar: Did you try with -generic?
<SunStar> yeah -generic gives me a little bit better battery life, but windows is still far better
<zequence> Ubuntu probably needs to optimize more
<fowls-legs> Have you tried pm-utils, jupiter, powertop?
<SunStar> pm-utils
<fowls-legs> Anyway I am down with generic.
<zequence> SunStar: Sure you are doing the same things on both kernels? I'm thinking probably some apps use a lot more CPU, like jack
<fowls-legs> Yeah I had a hard time finding the right scripts w/ pm-utils
<fowls-legs> So how should I go about installing a new kernel?
<zequence> fowls-legs: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<fowls-legs> I currently have a partially installed Studio beta 2 on my HD
<fowls-legs> E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)
<fowls-legs> E: Can't mmap an empty file
<fowls-legs> E: Failed to truncate file - ftruncate (9: Bad file descriptor)
<fowls-legs> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<fowls-legs> I think it is trying to install it on the USB drive which I'm currenlty using to run 13.04 Studio
<fowls-legs> Weird that  the "Try Ubuntu" feature works with my graphics card/ nouveau, but won't on install.
<zequence> fowls-legs: Graphic card bugs can be really weird
<fowls-legs> Yeah especially w/ Optimus.
<zequence> I had one with nvidia proprietary drivers, that had to do with gpg signatures on the evolution mail client. One would think that this sort of thing should be elementary. Everytime I opened a gpg signed mail, my computer crashed instantly
<zequence> I learned to be very careful with which mail I opened. And finally started using another mail client
<zequence> I reported the bug, as I naturally thought it had something to do with Evolution
<zequence> But, no
<fowls-legs> contrapunctus: nice name, my favorite j.s. work
<fowls-legs> Hmmm
<fowls-legs> Think I should try to make another Unetbootin of the daily on another comp?
<SunStar> id try xubuntu 13 to see if that works
<fowls-legs> I had that thought
<DarkEra> did you try using another usb stick fowls-legs ?
<fowls-legs> No
<fowls-legs> but I did erase and reformat to fat32 w/ gparted
<fowls-legs> There are a lot of features built into studio that i really like
<fowls-legs> I am not super familiar with xubuntu
<DarkEra> could be the one you have is in bad shape, they won't last forever just like a hard drive
<fowls-legs> From experience w/ standard ubuntu I have had a very hard time getting jack to work with leiningen and overtone
<fowls-legs> hmm i could try another
<fowls-legs> do you think i should try the daily
<fowls-legs> at the computer diagnostic center st my school they have usbs and a pc w/ 12.xx
<fowls-legs> I'm thinking I should go with Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator instead of UNetbotin as well
<fowls-legs> Sounds reasonable to me what do y'all think?
<fowls-legs> Will be clearing my HD w/ gparted before install as well
<DarkEra> i use the dd command or indeed the SDC
<fowls-legs> Sorry I am not familiar the dd command
<DarkEra> you could try the Beta 2 or the Daily one, that's up to you. just make sure you verify the md5checksum
<DarkEra> then play it safe and use SDC
<fisher> Anyone know why in Audacity, using JACK, my ANALOG ports on my Asus Xonar DG sound card are available to use for Mic/Input? All i see is multichannel and digital
<fisher> are not*
<zequence> fisher: Make all connections in qjackctl, not in Audacity
<zequence> fisher: Audacity will only show its ports when you start playing it
<zequence> fisher: Audacity sux a bit what jack is concerned
<zequence> fisher: I would use Audacity with pulseaudio instead
<zequence> fisher: QjackCtl -> Connect
<zequence> Under the "Audio" Tab
<zequence> Your card will most likely be named system
<holstein> pavucontrol with pulse with audacity would be what i would do as well.. if i needed more (anything using JACK, for example) i would need/want more than audacity
<zequence> fisher: If you're doing multitrack recording, you might find that Ardour or Qtractor are much better tools. Audacity is more of a audio wave file editor, and not really as usable for tracking
<fisher> like this? www.fishermaskshow.com/SS1.png
<fisher> oops.. http://www.fishermackshow.com/SS1.png
<holstein> fisher: expand all and take another one if you like
<zequence> fisher: What you have there is jack running. the audio card is called "system". Pulseaudio is connected as a client, and that means you are able to use jack as the pulseaudio input and output
<holstein> fisher: i would just use pulse audio with audacity.. which means you can stop jack.. jack is overkill for using audacity to capture audio from your internal sound card mic
<zequence> fisher: I'd recommend you to start hydrogen, the drum machine/sequencer to get a feeling for how to use jack
<holstein> or, just dont use jack if you dont need it.. and it seems you dont
<fisher> ok
<fisher> oops.. http://www.fishermackshow.com/SS2.png
<zequence> holstein: I'd say, if he's doing multitracking, what he doesn't need is audacity
<fisher> Isn't jack better for real-time
<holstein> fisher: no
<holstein> fisher: plus, you dont need realtim
<holstein> realtime*
<holstein> fisher: unless you do.. and if you do, again, audacity is not what you need
<zequence> holstein: As soon as he wants to play with a synth, he does
<fisher> what about for live streaming of audio and video
<zequence> I agree. Audacity is only good for audio editing. Not recording. Not music making
<holstein> fisher: JACK wont help you stream your audio video any better/faster
<holstein> fisher: latency is timing... and anything you could tweak on your end would most likely be negated by normal network latency
<fisher> well hell.. I was under the impression that JACK was the end all be all for real time which is best for live broadcasts
<holstein> fisher: you dont need low latency for live broadcasts
<holstein> fisher: who cares if its 80 ms late.. or even 10 seconds?
<fisher> the to hell with jack then...lol I'm fed up with it. I just want my sound card to work properly
<holstein> fisher: you dont need audacity for network broadcasting
<holstein> fisher: i would start by clearly defining what all it is you want to do, and a volunteer can help you find the proper tools
<fisher> i was using audacity to record for non-live listening
<holstein> lol.. what is "non-live listening"?
<fisher> listening to recorded shows
<holstein> fisher: i would suggest this. *forget* the buzz word "low-latency"
<fisher> ok heres the break down.. gimme a sec to type
<holstein> fisher: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> i can listen to a recorded show on anything... vlc... whatever player comes with whatever operating system.. .you dont need jac or audacity to play an audio file
<fisher> A friend and my self have started a podcast talk radio show of sorts. Our plan is to have pre-recorded shows available for download and also live streaming of audio(and video) while we record. The live streaming can come a little later.
<fisher> and
<fisher> Our setup is like this:
<holstein> i would start with how you plan on distributing... soundcloud or whatever.. and go from there
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu or ubuntustudio will help faciliate users to download anything from you.. unless you want to set up a server locally
<holstein> there are some nice easy ways to record and automatically have what you made upload to youtube... i use a google hangout for that occasionally
<fisher> I have two mics connected to a 5 channel behringer xenyx 502 mixer. the mixer is conencted to the sound card in my pc. Both mics are, for now, being fed as a single STEREO track to our recording application, namely audacity until this point.
<holstein> also, there are services that upload to soundcloud
<fisher> didstrobution and publishing are figured out. We just cant get the system to record the show when we try to sit down and record
<holstein> i would just use pulse and mix those right into a google hangout..
<holstein> use audacity if you want...
<holstein> id just save a step
<fisher> right. at this point we are not as concerned about live broadcast. It is a nice-to-have that we will work on a little later. Right now we are focused on geting the shows recorded and made available as a podcast download
<holstein> fisher: record an audio file and put it up then
<fisher> if only it were so easy for me..lol
<fisher> Yiou see I can't get my system to record through my sound card.
<holstein> fisher: what would i do? premix right into a stereo file or mono file in audacity.. export.. upload
<fisher> thats what we want to do as well.. If we could get it to record
<holstein> fisher: you havent learned how to route thing properly.. OR, you are going into the wron jack of the hardware
<holstein> fisher: what would i do? get a USB interface. even something cheap like a http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA222.aspx
<holstein> i see these for $30 US
<fisher> I have to assume I am in the correct jack because on the hardware it is labels Line In and in PulseAudio settings it says Line In under my sound card
<fisher> Yet there is no recording.
<holstein> fisher: assume nothing
<holstein> fisher: try *all* jacks
<fisher> holy chimichanga. LOL
<fisher> How do i prevent JACK server from starting at all when my system boots?
<fisher> I feel that the issue lies in the JACK server because there was a short time when we were able to record.
<fisher> and we were not using JACK then
<zequence> fisher: jack doesn't start until you start it manually
<fisher> mine does start automatically The only time it DOEST is when it is in conflict with PA and so then it throws errors when I run qjackctl
<fisher> because
<fisher> when qjackctl starts it automaticaly tries to start the jack server
<fisher> and then errors
<pudgypaw> [Quick Report] Just reporting that I briefly tried Ubuntu Studio 12.10 and 13.04 from my 12.04 LTS. It was great getting native windows snap on the desktop, but I lost the functionality of the Steam Client (Some driver library conflict, I use ATI). I eventually went back to 12.04LTS. In my opinion testing should be natively done, ergo why I didn't do it in virtualbox like before.
<holstein> pudgypaw: what do you mean, "from my 12.04lts?"
<holstein> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<pudgypaw> holstein: From my normal Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2 LTS I use everyday.
<holstein> pudgypaw: sure... but what do you mean "from" it?
<holstein> you mean, you put a live CD in that machine? or in vm?
<pudgypaw> holstein: no, I upgraded it dynamically from the update manager
<holstein> i see..
<pudgypaw> I used to test new ones on VM so i don't compromise my existing data
<holstein> check these out if you want to help us and the other teams test pudgypaw  :)
<pudgypaw> well this leads to my question
<holstein> pudgypaw: steam is not "ours", so it will be up to steam to support it.. and they will only support the lts version officially AFAIK
<pudgypaw> I suspect testing builds on a VM isn't as good as native test, to directly test compatibility with your own hardware, is that correct?
<holstein> pudgypaw: depends
<holstein> pudgypaw: if you want to test how the installations are in VM, then, testing in VM would be ideal
<holstein> pudgypaw: testing both can be helpful
<pudgypaw> vm virtualizes hardware presence.. the only one i know that reveals the true hardware is VMWare
<pudgypaw> ah ic
<holstein> making your tests count, if in VM or on metal would be *ideal*
<holstein> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds
<pudgypaw> thanks
<holstein> for example ^^ ...when the iso's come out at a certain milestone we *must* have a certain # of tests completed
<holstein> we, meaning ubuntustudio.. xubuntu... the other official spins as well
<pudgypaw> is that determined by an installation and say 5 bootups without incident?
<holstein> so, if we were to miss those testing milestones, we do not get an iso.. meaning.. we would not have an ubuntustudio anymore
<pudgypaw> (btw I understand steam's position, it's indeed impractical to target every 6mo build compatibility)
<holstein> also, just having different hardware represented... virtual or otherwiser is helpful
<holstein> pudgypaw: the test cases are documented
<pudgypaw> holstein: First time I'm in that http area (link u sent). After logging in I see various data. Is that from data I passively sent while using builds and hitting bugs I chose to hit the "report" button on?
<holstein> pudgypaw: if you are logged in, it could be
<holstein> pudgypaw: id have to see what you are seeing to say for certain
<pudgypaw> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9WcykcknTpmdl83MWU4NmVjM0E/edit?usp=sharing
<fisher> is there a conf files I can edit to prevent JACK from starting?
<fisher> If I don't need it then I don't want it starting up because it is causing conflicts and hindering my ability to record
<pudgypaw> holstein: that's the link to what I see in there
<holstein> fisher: just dont start it.. if you start somethig that requires jack, it can try and start it, such as ardour.. but just dont open what you dont need
<holstein> pudgypaw: what is the question?
<fisher> alrighty
<holstein> fisher: you can always remove jack.. or just install/use xubuntu
<fisher> and lose the lowlatency kernel?
<fisher> or is it because of jack that the kernel is lowlatency?
<holstein> fisher: the low-latency kernel is in the main repos.. and can be installed at anytime in any official (or non-official) distro using the ubuntu repos
<pudgypaw> holstein: I think I figured it out, thanks. I'm currently pulling x64 then x32 of ubuntustudio to test, though it's on VM. My question on whether it has to be on metal has been answered i think.
<fisher> please forgive me I know just enough about linux to make my self look stupid
<holstein> fisher: i think you should forget that term.. low-latency
<pudgypaw> holstein, fisher: lol on latency XD
<holstein> fisher: you should start doing what you need to do on what system works.. and, if you have issues, then troubleshoot and move on to "better" kernels
<fisher> i like the all the prepackaged apps in US tho
<fisher> I was running Xubuntu before we started this podcast thing
<holstein> fisher: JACK is one of those applications.. and some/most of the other applications require jack
<holstein> im not saying this to detract you, or be combative.. just to say, if you are having issues with ubuntustuduio, it might be because you really dont need it
<fisher> really, all i think i NEED is audacity as far as recording and editing audio is concerned
<holstein> likely..
<holstein> and we dont include that AFAIK
<fisher> thing is I WILL need video editing and prduction apps too
<holstein> right, and we dont really specialize in those either
<holstein> openshot is probably the best up and coming thing we have
<holstein> i like kdenlive.. though i do very little video editing
<holstein> i also dont see the need since the google hangouts go right to youtube
<fisher> yeah I have used OS before I like it
<holstein> there is also lightroom coming
<fisher> goodness. maybe I should just go back to Xubuntu and add what I need as I need it
<holstein> fisher: thats what i think would be easier
<fisher> at least in Xub everything was working correctly, AFAIK
<holstein> fisher: since you really only need 3 or so apps
<holstein> fisher: well, we are bascially xubuntu with the ubuntustudio tweaks.. but if you are not used to them, you can really get in trouble quick
<fisher> apparently so
<fisher> I honestly think its something to do with my video card's HDMI support and PA conflicting with JACK over my sound card. From the last couple days of trying to fix the issue I have gathered that mach
<holstein> could be.. and anytime i say "i think" or "it could be" i just test and rule it out
<holstein> black list.. try live CD's.. take the card out.. etc.. whatever it takes to be sure
<holstein> but, you dont need JACK, and i wouldnt bother with it since you dont need it
<fisher> right
<holstein> you dont need lowlatency, so i wouldnt worry about that either
<fisher>  I will have to try Xubuntu again and go from there
<fisher> Do you think I should saty away from the 12.10 and go with the LTS 12.04? I am runnign US 12.10
<fisher> I mean when i switch to Xub
<holstein> fisher: no reason to stay away from anything... i like to stick to the facts.. 12.04 is an LTS.. are you interested in that long term support? do you need something "fresher" from the repositories that is available in 12.10?
<fisher> I just want to make sure that I dont miss out on bug fixes
<holstein> fisher: there are always bugs.. some get fixed, some dont
<holstein> fisher: in theory, *all* bugs are fixed as long as you are in the support cycle.. which is longer for the LTS
<holstein> i would be thinking about what i stated above.. the support cycle and the freshness of the versions. bug patching will depend on a lot of factors that can not be contrutcitively estimated
<fisher> Right but I feel as though I will just keep upgrading as new versions are released. such as with 13.04.. I wil likely upgrade when it is released
<holstein> if i were planning on upgrading to 13.04, and installing now, i would just install 13.04 now
<zequence> 13.04, and following non LTS releases will only be supported for 9 months
<fisher> do we know when the next LTS will be?
<holstein> zequence: will 14.04 be an LTS?
<holstein> fisher: would have been april (04) of 2014 (14) ..14.04
<zequence> holstein: Yeah
<fisher> ok
<zequence> There's a chance that there will only be LTS releases starting from 14.04
<DarkEra> zequence, really?
<holstein> DarkEra: anything can be voted in, or just be put into effect
<pudgypaw> I feel that the 6month releases allow for LTS releases to get into place
<pudgypaw> if we only do LTS any mistakes will be as damaging as pulling a windows vista launch
<DarkEra> from my point of view going for LTS only means there's more time and focus on the stability of a LTS release
<DarkEra> i could be mistaken of course
<DarkEra> pudgypaw, the minor release were always a kind of a playground for the plain Ubuntu to test out new features that later are bundled into the LTS release
<DarkEra> brb
<holstein> the issue is/was the 18month support for the not lts's.. being "distracting"
<holstein> lts is just that... long term support... meaning, longer support. not necessarily more "stable"
<holstein> i agree though that things are less "experimental" for the lts releases, typically
<zequence> I don't agree that the LTS is more stable than non LTS. It depends on what on it you consider to be stable
<zequence> For other flavors than Ubuntu, non LTS has sometimes been better than the LTS
<zequence> But, recently, the LTS is getting better support
<zequence> Or, more specific support
<zequence> Since Canonical has Unity now, they don't depend only on Gnome advancements, which are not in sync with LTS releases
<DarkEra> back
<DarkEra> aha, i see
<zequence> Also, when Valve is only supporting the LTS, that will make a difference, as they probably communicate with the graphic card people
<holstein> yeah, its just longer support really
<holstein> i think the teams may be less likely to throw new software in right before an LTS.. but maybe not
<zequence> But, if you're only into audio, and XFCE, there may be no plus side in using the LTS, other than that you know it will be supported for more than 9 months
<zequence> No, I don't think the LTS has any less new software from what I've seen
<holstein> im not saying "less new software"
<holstein> im saying, for example, ,the software center was brought in in 10.10
<zequence> either you use software release from the last release, which has been out there for a while, or you don't. And if you don't, you use the latest
<zequence> When it comes to Ubuntu specific stuff, it's a little different
<zequence> But, Ubuntu is a lot larger than Unity and the Software Center
<holstein> not 10.04.. and had time to develop for 12.04.. other software cases like that could come up.. such as mir.. i doubt 14.04 will debut MIR
<zequence> The plan is 14.04 will be fully MIR
<holstein> but, we dont have any sayso about the LTS's
<holstein> lubuntu doesnt even have an LTS at all
<DarkEra> so MIR would debut in 13.10 then..?
<holstein> im just saying, new software is likely *not* to showup in the LTS..
<holstein> and i dont think that is a bad call
<zequence> the LTS is just like other releases. A snapshot of what is in Debian + Ubuntu specific stuff. And only a part of the Ubuntu specific things is done by Canonical
<holstein> and, the main feature is the support lease
<zequence> DarkEra: Yes, it's supposed to have some support for the 13.10 release
<Unit193> (Mir is scheduled for 14.04)
<holstein> Unit193: i'll buy you something if 14.04 is the premiere of MIR
<holstein> Unit193: we'll work out the detail :)
<holstein> details*
<Unit193> holstein: Heh, I know. :P
<zequence> holstein: I guess Unit193 should hope that Canonical does not fall behind schedule, which I don't believe they usually dop
<zequence> They haven't been creating new window managers before, though
<DarkEra> zequence, what's ubuntu studio going to do, adopt mir too?
<zequence> DarkEra: That's really not up to us. We go which ever way XFCE goes
<Unit193> (Though this is technically a display server.)  Some of the projects are just kind of getting basic bug fixes, though.  bzr and launchpad to name two.
<FisherMack> Hey folks... I'm back. NickServ kept kicking me off because "fisher" was a registered name and I had been on too long
<holstein> DarkEra: we will likely follow xubuntu
<DarkEra> zequence, holstein ah ok, got ya
<DarkEra> wb FisherMack
<FisherMack> I only came back to say thanks to holstein and zequence for helping me see the light in the last day or so..lol Thanks
<holstein> FisherMack: cheers
<zequence> FisherMack: Hope it was worth the trouble :)
<FisherMack> it will be. I have Xub 12.04 downloading now and will be installing it on both my machines
<FisherMack> I just inadvertently over-complicated my situationby using a system i dont really need.
<holstein> FisherMack: you can always come here for audio questions or whatever you need.. and you can load up the ubuntustudio live CD and test anytime as well
<FisherMack> i'll will try it again when i upgrade my main studio machine. Really this one that im on now is not being used for recording and what not.. its really more for normal computer and internet use.. I just like to save my other machine solely for the purpose of recording and publishing
<FisherMack> I better go. Thanks again for your help holstein and zequence .. later
<pudgypaw> back
<pudgypaw> Thing is, while LTS itself may not be the most stable, they eventually receive it, become 12.04.1, 12.04.2. Other people get the straight PPA from sources they want immediate stable releases for (like irie: blender)
<pudgypaw> while linux is like a huge river of ever changing code and updates, LTS finds stable projects where the slide between features and stability is in the latter, and package to the public who want minimal upkeep.
<pudgypaw> only throwing support behind LTS seems fine if it reduces distraction from supporting 6mo stuff.. most businesses stick to LTS servers anyways
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-12
<raven> hello I am new to ubuntu studio and I am trying to get things set up correctly
<zequence> raven: What are you wanting to set up?
<raven> using jack and patchage along with idjc  none of the pulse audio jack modules are showing in patchage and I need to get them listed somehow
<zequence> raven: That's cause patchage does not start jackdbus by default (think)
<zequence> raven: You can check by doing, in a terminal: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> raven: It is possible to start the jack sink and source modules for pulseaudio manually, but they won't start automatically unless you start jackdbus
<zequence> raven: you can also start jackdbus manually, before starting patchage
<zequence> starting jackdbus manually: jack_control start
<raven> the list that came up from console is:  jackd
<raven> qjackctl
<raven> qjackctl.real
<raven> jackdbus
<zequence> Then you have both of them running, all though, I think jackdbus is probably not processing audio right now
<raven> idjc wont run without jackdbus
<zequence> Close patchage
<raven> ok
<zequence> Kill jack, and jackdbus: killall -9 jackd*
<raven> ok
<zequence> raven: Wait, that won't work
<zequence> killall -9 jackd
<zequence> Then, killall -9 jackdbus
<raven> ok
<zequence> raven: You can close qjackctl too, btw
<zequence> if you want
<raven> i did
<zequence> raven: Hopefully the right device is chosen to be used with jack
<zequence> raven: Actually, it might be smart to use qjackctl for starting jack
<zequence> for this reason
<raven> it's set for default which HW0:0
<zequence> I usually always set it to use my device by name ID, instead of number ID
<zequence> If you have more than once device, there's no garantee that they will boot in the same order
<zequence> you can see the name of your card, by doing: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> This is the card I use:
<zequence> 0 [M66            ]: ICE1712 - M Audio Delta 66 M Audio Delta 66 at 0xd040, irq 21
<zequence> The name ID is "M66"
<raven> okay so my id is nvidia
<zequence> raven: HDMI?
<raven> hdmi and analog
<zequence> My HDMI doesn't even start with jack
<raven> i was worried till i brought up idjc and heard my stream through my speakers
<zequence> Anyway, you can write it manually into the "Interface" field in "Setup" of qjackctl
<zequence> The relevant config file for jackdbus is in ~/.config/jack/conf.xml
<zequence> Mine looks like this
<zequence>  <drivers>
<zequence>   <driver name="alsa">
<zequence>    <option name="device">hw:M66</option>
<zequence>    <option name="capture">hw:M66</option>
<zequence>    <option name="playback">hw:M66</option>
<zequence> qjackctl will write that for you
<zequence> those were the relevant lines
<zequence> So, either use qjackctl to start jackdbus, or from the commandline (if your config file is right): jack_control start
<zequence> let me try patchage with jackdbus..
<raven> okay
<zequence> raven: Yeah, working
<raven> okay
<zequence> raven: So, all you need to do is make sure you start jackdbus, not jackd, if you have pulseaudio-module-jack installed, and the module will auto start the jack sink and source
<raven> qjackctl starts both jackd and jackdbus
<zequence> raven: It will only start one of them
<zequence> not both at the same time
<raven> how do i have it start jackdbus over jackd
<zequence> raven: The setting for that is at: Setup -> Misc -> Enable D-Bus Interface
<zequence> But, once you've made the settings you want, with qjackctl, and you are sure they will always work, you can just start it from the terminal with: jack_control start
<raven> i had that set already but i still don't get the pulsejack sync and such in patchage
<zequence> You could even make your won desktop file, or script, starting patchage by first starting jackdbus
<zequence> raven: Worry about making the module start first. Then worry about patchage
<zequence> Is pulseaudio-module-jack installed?
<zequence> And sometimes, if you've been starting stopping jack for many times, the module may not initialize. Happens to me sometimes
<raven> yes i have it installed
<zequence> raven: Make sure jackd is not running now
<raven> by running the command you gave me earlier?
<zequence> raven: You can check if the module is running by doing: pactl list | grep jack
<zequence> you should see a bunch of lines about jackdbus detect and things like that
<zequence> raven: First, close all applications that you are using for jack. Then kill all jacks
<raven> it is only showing module-jackdbus-detect
<zequence> raven: That means the module did not initialize the sink and source
<zequence> raven: To kill jacks: killall -9 jackd
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<raven> okay
<zequence> raven: confirm they are all dead, by doing: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> It should return nothing
<zequence> If you're still seeing something, kill it
<zequence> Then, open qjackctl, and start jack. Confirm that you see the PA sink and source in "Connect"
<raven> okay all jack is dead
<zequence> If you don't see it, we need to restart pulseaudio
<zequence> Just kill it, and it will respawn: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> and then, also, restart jack
<zequence> ..if needed
<raven> brb
<raven> back
<raven> omg i finally see them thank you
<zequence> raven: If you are using "hw:nvidia" as your card ID, you could write a starter script for patchage, like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700232/
<zequence> And, then, if you want, make your patchage desktop file point to the script
<raven> okay ty
<zequence> np
<raven> zequence i did notice i am still missing one thing in my patchage the jack_capture
<zequence> raven: hmdi doesn't have capture, as far as I know
<zequence> Ah, that's why I can't start it, of course
<zequence> I need to specify output only
<raven> okay i might be able to do what i need without it
<TheBingsta> <TheBingsta> i am having some problems with my ViewSonic Monitor. it is acting as if there is no input, when it is enabled.
<SunStar> are you sure it hasnt died?
<TheBingsta> i am sure, it works on my server. (next to the pc)
<SunStar> what video ddriver are you using? what graphics chip?
<TheBingsta> is there a way of finding out?
<SunStar> in terminal type lspci to see what graphics adapter you have, and launcher menu -> system -> Software Updater -> Settings -> Additional Drivers
<TheBingsta> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]
<TheBingsta> recommended video driver
<SunStar> more than likly, you need the proprietary AMD driver. you can get it in that Aditional Drivers tab in Software Updater or in the Ubuntu Software Center. Package Name: fglrx
<SunStar> or from the AMD website
<zequence> I'm not so sure
<zequence> AMD free drivers are pretty functional
<zequence> And proprietary drivers will probably not work on any release after 12.04 (at least it was so until a few months ago)
<SunStar> i know HDMI doesnt work without it
<zequence> Really? I was even playing HL2 on free drivers last year
<SunStar> well at least on mine, the HDMI doesnt function using x.org driver, you need fglrx
<TheBingsta> nope didn't work
<TheBingsta> and its not hdmi cable.. VGA
<zequence> TheBingsta: Sure you have the right resolution for it?
<TheBingsta> yes.
<TheBingsta> i have tried lower resolutions as well
<DarkEra> TheBingsta, you installed the proprietary drivers?
<TheBingsta> yes, still nothing.
<SunStar> did you restart?
<DarkEra> rebooyed to make them work?
<DarkEra> rebooted*
<TheBingsta> yes.. works on bios but not ubuntu
<TheBingsta> it was a restart after using ArandR that mucked it up.
<TheBingsta> let me go for another re-boot.
<TheBingsta> brb
<TheBingsta> hello
<TheBingsta> i got the 2nd monitor working.. however now i can't setup dual screen
<zequence> I've personally had more problems with dual monitoring using the proprietary drivers
<SunStar> dual monitor always worked well for me untill the radeon HD series
<FisherMack> Hey hey hey
<TheBingsta> re-installing worked
<SunStar> re-installing xubuntu?
<SunStar> ubuntu studio*
<TheBingsta> yer.
<FisherMack> Anyone know of a good soundboard app? I searched USC but didn't find anything
<Len-nb> FisherMack, I am not sure what a "soundboard" is. Can you describe it?
<c4rt0m4nci3n> ola
<SunStar> a sub-straight with buttons. each button plays a sound
<SunStar> great for using celebrity voices to make prank phone calls
<len-1304> SunStar, That sounds like a sampler to me. Specimen does that. It is possible to have different samples for each key. vkeyb would map the keys to the text kb.
<len-1304> That is maybe not the most effective way of doing it though.
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-13
<FisherMack> sorry, I left before I saw your response Len-nb
<len-1304> FisherMack, no problem. I have been doing installs and boots and stuff.
<FisherMack> It is essentially a screen with buttons that when pressed will play a sound
<len-1304> Sounds like a sampler.
<FisherMack> Yeah, I suppose it would be
<len-1304> Any sampler should work, most of them have a feature that plays the sound back not tuned to a note for using with drum sets
<len-1304> Some of the file managers can be set up to play a sound file just by resting the mouse over it
<len-1304> There is generally some delay so that files passed over don't try to sound too.
<FisherMack> I am a co-host of a podcast and we wouldddddd like to have some pre-recorded sound bits to play from time to time while recording
<len-1304> Have you looked at IDJC?
<FisherMack> No
<len-1304> It has a jingles section designed for short sound bites as well as a playlist for other things
<len-1304> It is made for internet radio kinds of things
<FisherMack> actually, yes I have... I didn't recognize "IDJC" but when I looked in USC i recognized it. I saw it when I had US installed I played around with it for a minute but didnt really have time to look at then and I forgot about it
<len-1304> So it includes mic input and stuff. It can stream directly or record.
<FisherMack> problem is I am not running JACK
<len-1304> indination uses it.
<len-1304> (I don't think I spelled that right)
<FisherMack> that is the reason I am not using US anymore because JACK and pulseaudio conflicted over my sound card.
<len-1304> I am not sure what other apps that do these things are out there.
<len-1304> Have you looked at mixxx? I can't use it here because it doesn't like my video driver... so I don't know how it works or what it needs.
<FisherMack> I haven't but I will
<holstein> i dont think thats true... pulse and JACK dont "conflict"... though, you are free to choose not to use JACK, pulseaudio, and/or ubuntustudio
<holstein> you dont have to have ubuntustudio to use JACK or pulse.. and you dont have to use JACK or pulse with ubuntustudio, though pulling pulse out can be challenging
<FisherMack> pulse was locking down my sound card and jack was throwing errors because it couldnt get pulse to release it
<len-1304> If you see Lump|AFK online here he is part of http://indienation.fm/ he may be able to tell you some of what goes into that kind of setup
<FisherMack> cool
<holstein> FisherMack: that doesnt happne on *any* of my hardware
<holstein> not that you need or should use JACK, or ubuntustudio
<len-1304> The problem with pulse and jack should be fixed now... at least it is in 13.04, but I think the patches are working there way back too.
<len-1304> Even without the patch I had it working in both 12.04 and 12.10 using pasuspender
<holstein> works fine for me in 12.04
<len-1304> Ya 12.04 worked pretty much on it's own.
<FisherMack> I was using US 12.10 but nothing was working. AFA JACK was concerned
<FisherMack> Now im in Xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> FisherMack: it works fine for me
<holstein> FisherMack: works fine for me when i install xubuntu lubuntu or any buntu and add JACK.. i get no "conflict"
<FisherMack> I'm sure it does but you and I have different hardware. I think the issue was with my hardware
<holstein> but, you dont have to use JACK.. or ubuntustudio..
<silverbox> ssss
<FisherMack> right, but. there are apps out there, such as IDJC that require JACK
<FisherMack> and looking at IDJC, i think it would be nice to have
<holstein> FisherMack: then, set it up.. you can use IDJC and JACK from the ubuntustudio live CD.. you can install JACK in xubuntu
<magic_silver_box> he;ppppppppppp
<FisherMack> I may try that later on. I have everything working correctly now WITHOUT jack. If it become neccessary to use JACK I will cross that bridge when I get to it. Right now we are in a good spot because I got Xub 12.04 installed and after a little work I got it all working
<holstein> sounds like a plan
<FisherMack> Thanks you guys, I better get going I have to get back to work.
<FisherMack> Thanks
<jess_> hello, i try it here.....i have problems with my reposity cant install any software or do updates
<jess_> W:GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org sid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA, W:Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 64.50.236.52 80]
<jess_> , W:Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 64.50.236.52 80]
<jess_> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jess_> i tried a lot to fix this, but every change i do is after a updatesearch the old configure
<SunStar> remove those repositories?   launcher menu -> ubuntu software center -> Edit Menu -> Software Sources ->> Other Software
<SunStar> then run sudo apt-get update
<jess_> did it many times, after the update the configure is the old^
<SunStar> not studio specific error, you can also try #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<jess_> yes i think so, but in the ubuntu chat i got flames, maybe they are drunk^
<SunStar> thats the only error messages you get when trying to install software or update?
<SunStar> that alone shouldnt have stopped the process
<jess_> yes and the mainconfigure is at debian server as mainsources and i cant change this, if i try mark another server its jumps back
<jess_> and normaly i used the german one and now the us.debian is default
<smartboyhw> jess_ how come you have debian repos?
<jess_> dont know
<smartboyhw> jess_ remove them
<jess_> may i click at the default butten in synaptic, but this change should be undo?
<smartboyhw> open etc/apt/sources.list using sudo access
<smartboyhw> Then remove the .debian lines.
<jess_> i cant remove them, every change i do jumps back to debian, i have changed the file, i have tried mark another server in synaptic....nothing works, its the old us.debian configure if i run update
<SunStar> http://keyring.debian.org/
<SunStar> oops sorry
<SunStar> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error
<SunStar> getting closer but not quite there yet
<jess_> i try this....thanks
<Unit193> Why is debian in your sources?  Really shouldn't mix Sid and Ubuntu...
<Unit193> You're also getting 404s
<SunStar> raring gives 404s
<SunStar> is that just cuz its beta?
<Unit193> No.
<Unit193> jess_: You can try  grep debian /etc/apt/sources.list* -R  and see what all pops up.
<jess_> debian is in the reposity maybe i click the default button in the synaptic packetsources, but i dont know it exactly^
<Unit193> SunStar: You miss an apt-get update?
<SunStar> no i get 404s when i do update
<jess_> all do 19998888 times
<jess_> a sry^
<SunStar> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tuxsoul/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tuxsoul/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<SunStar> oops wrong ones
<Unit193> That'd make sense, PPAs aren't official.
<jess_> Unit193: i have no permissions, but i logged in as su^^
<SunStar> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 404  Not Found | Err http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main i386   404  Not Found
<SunStar> wrong ones i ssaid  >_<
<SunStar> wait a minute
<smartboyhw> !?
<SunStar> yeah i dont know where those came from. been doing since b4 i added any PPAs but it still might be my fault somehow
<smartboyhw> SunStar what system are you exactly using?
<Unit193> SunStar: Could grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list* -R
<SunStar> http://pastebin.com/ibFcuBK5
<Unit193> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tuxsoul-ppa-raring.list is still enabled and not publishing for raring.
<SunStar> its been doing that since b4 tuxsoul. i just added that 2 hours ago
<Unit193> I can't check the other ppa, it's a private one.
<SunStar> well now im very concerned
<Unit193> You used USC to buy something, no?
<smartboyhw> Why?
<SunStar> oh yeah
<SunStar> a free app
<SunStar> okay that makes sence now
<famax8> Korg KAOSSPAD 3 compatible wit hLMMS?
<c4rt0m4nci3n> ola
<cfhowlett> c4rt0m4nci3n, greetings
<tete_> hi, i made an update and now jackd is not starting anymore when i try to start it with: alsa_in hw:Adapter
<tete_> Jack: JackEngine::ReleaseRefnum server quit
<tete_> Unknown error...
<tete_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Jack::JackTemporaryException'
<tete_>   what():
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | tete_
<ubottu> tete_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or just paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<tete_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705448/
<tete_> it was working before i made the update... maybe i should not have done that :)
<tete_> when i start jackd with qjackctl its working
<SonikkuAmerica> From :191 it seems it needs a resource that's already in use, but other than that I'm not sure. Where's zequence when we need him?
<SonikkuAmerica> tete_: That's usually what I start jackd with anyway...
<tete_> hm
<tete_> i could close all applications
<tete_> maybe something is locking the device
<tete_> no gui application is running... i will read the man of lsof maybe i can find the application which uses the device
<SonikkuAmerica> tete_: Did you reboot after the update?
<tete_> jop
<tete_> i installed the new amd ati driver (13.3)
<tete_> when i use alsa_in which device is used?
<SonikkuAmerica> tete_: Your mic in I believe... I don't use Studio per se, I use Ubuntu (with Unity) with the !studio pointer packages added on.
<tete_> hm ok
<SonikkuAmerica> tete_: Although you can force JACK to use PulseAudio if you want?
<SonikkuAmerica> s/?/.
<tete_> hm
<tete_> i play guitar, i guess this will cause  a big delay, wouldnt it?
<SonikkuAmerica> tete_: No, I meant like the microphone jack on your computer.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not the XLR
<SonikkuAmerica> Unless you happened to hook up your sound board to that little tiny jack...
<SonikkuAmerica> tete_: ^^ and ^
<tete_> must go, friend is here, will come back later, maybe :) thanks anyway, bye bye
<SunStar> can anyone recommend a good fullscreen visualizer like winamp or itunes?
<magic_silver_box> i don’t know!
<magic_silver_box> where are all the humans?
<SunStar> lurking
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-14
<ivotkl> Hello. I am using tuxguitar for learning some music pieces and I haven o sound. I have already tried switching on mixer the different audio outputs + installed timidity.
<ivotkl> Done, sorry.
<ivotkl> Forgot to enable Timidity on TuxGuitar settings. =$
<pocon> can anyone help me calibrate a cintiq on studio 12.10?
<magic_silver_box> i have to calibrate the why doesn’t my soundcard work even a little
<magic_silver_box> in 12.04
<magic_silver_box> needs some fine tuning
<holstein> magic_silver_box: ?
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<smartboyhw> holstein: You really like factoids:P
<magic_silver_box> hurrr
<smartboyhw> magic_silver_box: ?
<magic_silver_box> the part that needs subtle tweaking is the my soundcard doesn’t even show up in the menu when i try to select a device
<magic_silver_box> driver snd-layla24 loaded
<magic_silver_box> added in /etc/modules
<magic_silver_box> i should get on here on the other puter using xchat if we’re actually going to talk about this, and also maybe i’ll fine-tune my don’t talk like a sarcastic douche to people who want to help
<magic_silver_box> right now i’m checking to be sure it’s not somehow disabled in bios
<magic_silver_box> i’m guessing that “onboard ac97 audio controller” is for the crappy built-in soundcard thing on my motherboard, and i can leave it disabled?
<magic_silver_box> like it is
<holstein> magic_silver_box: if that is the only card you have, you should enable it, other wise, it wont shot
<holstein> show*
<magic_silver_box> yeah the mobo has the dumb built-in audio thing that i don’t want to use, and the card i do want to use is an echo layla24 pci card/breakout box
<magic_silver_box> 8in/8out card
<magic_silver_box> it did work with two outputs before i reinstalled ubuntu studio, hoping maybe it would magically work on all 8, but now it doesn’t even show up in menus
<magic_silver_box> there is no audio device available
<magic_silver_box> my midi interface shows up fine with all 8 ins and 8 outs (emagic unitor8 mk2)
<magic_silver_box> usb
<magic_silver_box> i don’t really know what to do because i am quite new to linux
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i would anable the onboard audio.. use it to get used to JACK... then go to the card that is either challening or impossible to support
<magic_silver_box> oh that is another thing, jack won’t even start, is that normal when there is no device available?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: what are you wanting to do?
<magic_silver_box> i want to run renoise tracker and some kind of multitracker/daw
<magic_silver_box> i want to use an 8in/8out soundcard and 8in/8out midi interface
<magic_silver_box> to make tRaXXXXxxxXXXxXxxXxxxxxXXX
<magic_silver_box> i need all the audio i/o because i have weird production methods that require it, and i need all the midi i/o because i have a lot of gear
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i have 10in and out
<magic_silver_box> sweets
<magic_silver_box> all on one card right?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i unerstand.. what you should do is use the internal card to get used to
<holstein> magic_silver_box: yes
<magic_silver_box> which, and did it take any work to get it going?
<magic_silver_box> how do you like it etc
<holstein> magic_silver_box: ?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: of course it takes work
<magic_silver_box> which audio interface do you have?
<holstein> i have a presonus firebod
<magic_silver_box> sounds expensive
<magic_silver_box> !
<holstein> magic_silver_box: you can search if you are interested.. should be around $300 US now
<magic_silver_box> nah i can’t spend more moneys
<magic_silver_box> well maybe i’ll enable the other thing to see if jack will work them
<magic_silver_box> then
<magic_silver_box> brb
<holstein> magic_silver_box: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Echo_Corporation
<silverb0x> hej
<silverb0x> so the onboard audio works
<silverb0x> made a silly drum pattern in hydrogen, opened alsamixer, unmuted it, heard sound
<silverb0x> jack won't start
<silverb0x> not sure if i should paste 15 lines of text about that
<holstein> !proaduio | silverb0x
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<silverb0x> wow in the qjacktlgil "connect" windows there are no readable clients listed
<holstein> silverb0x: relax
<silverb0x> DIFFICULT
<holstein> silverb0x: make sure jack is not running in the background
<holstein> silverb0x: close *everything*
<holstein> open qjackctl
<holstein> click "run" and report errors
<silverb0x> mind if i paste a bunch of text?
<holstein> yes
<holstein> !paste | silverb0x
<ubottu> silverb0x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silverb0x> you mean hit start right?
<holstein> silverb0x: ?
<holstein> silverb0x: close *everything*
<holstein> silverb0x: make sure JACK is not running in the background
<holstein> ps aux or reboot. or killall jackd or whatever
<holstein> open qjackctl... click "start" and report errors
<silverb0x> everything closed except xchat
<silverb0x> i did kill jackd, killall qjackctl, no processes found
<silverb0x> opening qjackeirttltatl
<silverb0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706849/
<holstein> silverb0x: paste in from the messages window please
<silverb0x> that url is it
<holstein> silverb0x: thats from the terminal, correct?
<silverb0x> nah from the messages window in qjakceltl
<holstein> silverb0x: sudo adduser "yourusername" audio
<silverb0x> oh oK hold on
<silverb0x> The user `magic_silver_box' is already a member of `audio'.
<holstein> ok...
<holstein> did you read...
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<silverb0x> yes
<silverb0x> be back later, thank you for your helpfulness
<smartboyhw> holstein, I wonder: do you do Ubuntu Studio support on the Ubuntu Forums?
<holstein> smartboyhw: very seldom
<smartboyhw> holstein, oh.
<holstein> smartboyhw: i  try from time to time
<smartboyhw> zequence, hmm they only give you the mod:P
<tete_> good morning, can someone help me with my problem from yesterday? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705448/
<SunStar> i know nothing of jack, while you wait you can try #jack
<SunStar> or some one in #opensourcemusicians might know a lil something
<tete_> ok
<tete_> there are 2 packages: jackd and jackd2 - where jackd is version 5 and jackd2 is 1.9.9.5 - is this correct?
<tete_> because the description is more or less the same - both are servers
<smartboyhw> tete_, yep
<smartboyhw> jackd2 is the newer one.
<tete_> hm ok so thats not the problem when both are installed
<tete_> right?
<smartboyhw> tete_, no.
<smartboyhw> We include both in all our images.
<tete_> i started it now with: alsa_in -j Gitarre -d hw:1 -q 1
<tete_> that works
<tete_> based on this tutorial: http://www.gruentlich.de/tag/guitarix/
<c4rt0m4nci3n> ola
<cfhowlett> c4rt0m4nci3n, greetings
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, c4rt0m4nci3n hello.
<Rockbert> hi
<Rockbert> ci sono utenti italiani?
<smartboyhw> !it | Rockbert
<ubottu> Rockbert: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rockbert> thank you :)
<smartboyhw> Rockbert: My pleasure :)
<studio-user252> hi
<studio-user252> is therer anyone could help me with an install issue
<studio-user252> ?
<studio-user252> my computer is stucked on "file system search" for a long time
<studio-user252> could I force the shout down?
<holstein> studio-user252: what would i do? wait a while... if its been a while (an hour) then i would force shutdown and test hardware and the iso
<studio-user252> I think is more than 1 hour... it was at that point before I had dinner
<studio-user252> it's not a problem for the hdd if I force the shout down now?
<holstein> studio-user252: i dont install *anything* during the install
<SunStar> it'll survive
<studio-user252> I hope!
<SunStar> it will
<holstein> studio-user252: will you break the hard drive? likely not.. though forcing power off like that is a risk... but, theres nothing else to do about it
<studio-user252> thank you very much! :)
<holstein> studio-user252: are you in the live environment?
<studio-user252> ehm... I really don't now... I'm new to ubuntu! :P
<studio-user252> what you mean for live environment?
<studio-user252> the os pre loaded?
<studio-user252> I think not
<studio-user252> there's only the desktop immage
<holstein> studio-user252: what are you using to install?
<SunStar> are you running from the CD / USB
<studio-user252> and the window with the install progress and slideshow
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> you might get to tty and shutdown.. force shutdown.. or a terminal
<holstein> i would try cancelling, and/or shutting down
<holstein> i just install.. i dont install upgrades during the installation
<studio-user252> maybe I flagged for the updates, but nothing said "upgrades"
<studio-user252> so if I use alt+f7 I'll be back to the init?
<holstein> studio-user252: updates/upgrades... whatever
<studio-user252> ok, sorry
<studio-user252> :)
<holstein> studio-user252: its just a suggestion.. just hold the power button down if you want
<studio-user252> eh eh eh, maybe it' true
<studio-user252> shouting down!
<studio-user252> bye!
<studio-user252> :)
<holstein> i would try the power button.. control alt delete... sudo halt or sudo shutdown -h now from the terminal or tty
<holstein> then, just hold the power button down
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-07
<declan2> Hi guys
<declan2> If I want to write notes and have a synth play them in linux, what's the best way?
<holstein> declan2: depends.. you can use any sequencer
<holstein> declan2: ardour3 is well supported, but likely overkill
<holstein> declan2: i would start with qtractor, and ask in #opensourcemusicians about other options
<declan2> holstein: Wait, you can actually write the notes in ardour?
<holstein> declan2: AFAIK
<declan2> hmm I'm trying to use musescore, but it's not producing sound when I click play
<holstein> declan2: double check your routing
<declan2> holstein: You mean in jack?
<holstein> declan2: yes
<holstein> declan2: as i just said in the musescore channel. we have a pulse bridge
<holstein> you could have musescore using pulse, and not have the bridge connected
<declan2> Ah ok sorry
<declan2> hmm
<holstein> or, you can set musescore to JACK, AFAIK
<declan2> I'll just quit jack for now
<holstein> declan2: and, you are saying "write notes" meaning, notation
<holstein> declan2: i was assuming you mean piano roll
<holstein> declan2: like, a sequencer
<holstein> declan2: musecore is great, and well supported
<declan2> Yeah
<holstein> anyways, i need to crash.. you willl get most help from #ardour, or #opensourcemusicians at this hour
<declan2> So I quit jack, and in my musescore->edit->prefs-I/O, I have only portaudio checked
<holstein> cheers!
<declan2> ...and it works!
<declan2> thanks!
<Mirv> hi. the release team is asking Ubuntu Studio team opinion on getting newer pitivi in, bug #1253009
<ubottu> bug 1253009 in pitivi (Baltix) "[FFe] Please sync latest upstream release (0.9x) from Debian unstable - Pitivi developers recommends to use 0.92 or later" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253009
<Mirv> could you share your thoughts in the bug report, representing Ubuntu Studio?
<TerranceWarrior> got sound to work in reaper via vst. just not getting any midi input.
<TerranceWarrior> wineasio is showing up but no midi devices.
<TerranceWarrior> what enables midi under linux?
<TerranceWarrior> how to make midi show up under wine?
<TerranceWarrior> i can use play midi out from the pc under ubuntu.
<stochastic> Mirv, best place to ask is in #ubuntustudio-devel - I'm gonna try looking into it right now
<Mirv> stochastic: oh, right, sorry about that
 * Mirv moves
<mothman1186> quick question I am looking at trying to change my account picture within ubuntu studio.  Is there an easy way to do this?  I haven't really seen any options...
<mothman1186> Is there a way to change the account picture within "users/groups".  It gives me the option to modify my name but not my icon or picture.
<hansford> Need help here....I need my U-Control UCA222 to work under ubuntu.....can someone help me
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-08
<guest-2tFKLh> Have a question guys.  I am logged in to the guest account of my studio 13.10 and am trying to access a usb drive.  I get an error stating permission denied.  How can I access it?  Can I do it through terminal somehow?
<holstein> !mount | guest-2tFKLh
<ubottu> guest-2tFKLh: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<guest-2tFKLh> I need read/write access
<holstein> guest-2tFKLh: likely some format that doesnt have access, or the guest isnt able to use them
<holstein> guest-2tFKLh: correct.. you can sudo mount, and sudo read write or whatever
<guest-2tFKLh> How can I change that
<guest-2tFKLh> Sudo mount and the name of the drive?
<holstein> guest-2tFKLh: you can either use a user, and give it permission.. you can elaborate about what you are trying to mount (ext, fat, ntfs) and a volunteer may have other suggestions.. or, you can run a filemanager as root
<Marcelosisto> Hi
<Marcelosisto> Please, I would like to know a similar product inside ubuntu studio similar  Finale.
<Marcelosisto> Thank you
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-09
<delt> just wondering... why is 14.04 branded simply as "ubuntu" instead of ubuntu studio... in the grub menu etc.?
<delt> prob. cause it's not officially released yet?
<Unit193> delt: Grub menu is right, you are booting 'Ubuntu', the core is the same, so you get Ubuntu.  You are logging into the Ubuntu session however, so that's where it changes.  Normally the boot splash does say UbuntuStudio.
<delt> yeah... the screen with "linux for creative humans" ...with the proprietary nvidia driver is there a way to get that back?
<delt> instead of the textmode screen with 4 flashing dots
<delt> personally i just disabled "splash" and "quiet" in the kernel boot options so i can see the normal tty output
<delt> but just wondering...
<Unit193> plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio just make sure that's installed.
<delt> plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio is already the newest version.
<zequence> We removed the naming, since it caused Ubuntu Studio to not be able to boot on EFI machines
<zequence> We might readd it, but in another way
<delt> ah, i see.
<delt> isn't there a trigger script you can use, to test if you're on a normal machine, or something like that?
<zequence> I think GRUB has been made to support custom names now
<Unit193> zequence: Not really sure why, the core is still the same.  You could submit a patch to Debian grub to allow more loose naming in 10_linux (and 05_debian)
<zequence> Unit193: I think cjwatson already took care of that somehow
<zequence> I haven't been following that too closely.
<Unit193> Not that I've seen, still Ubuntu|Kubuntu
<delt> 13.10 was branded as ubuntustudio...even had a background image for the grub menu iirc
<delt> or am i confusing with another distro....... cant remember
<delt> anyway, after installing the driver from nvidia, instead of the "linux for creative humans" splash screen, there's just the old textmode screen with 4 flashing dots... was just wondering if there's a way to get the cool splash screen back....?
<delt> (not a very big problem, but still wondering)
<zequence> delt: Is it the same with other flavors? Ubuntu? If not, then you could look at how they do it
<zequence> delt: And, if you find out why it happens, please let us know
<delt> okie, i'll try my best =) tomorrow =)
<zequence> I'm happy enough that it works with the free drivers
<delt> i'm happy with this os, i really like it
<delt> so, thanks guys :D
<Unit193> It's easy to do the grub part.
<Unit193> echo GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=UbuntuStudio | sudo tee /etc/default/grub.d/ubuntustudio.cfg
<TerranceWarrior> how does one configure and test midi under wine?
<sebastianstudio> hello again! i have a midi/usb keyboard. line6 mobile keys 25 and want to connect it with jack-midi synthesizers, but mobile keys is only shown as a alsa-midi device in patchage. how can i change that?
<novel> Hello, any knows were to find older versions of ubuntu studio, 10.4
<novel> ?
<zequence> novel: Can't seem to find Lucid, but there are other old ones. Personally, I thought 9.10 was a good release - nice rt-kernel http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<novel> ok, thanks lets see
<novel> i cant find studio version
<novel> i find it, but as you say not the 10.4
<novel> any idea to find this, please?
<zequence> no, sorry. You could ask someone at #ubuntu-release
<novel> thanks from Mexico!, ill try
<sebastianstudio> hey. want to run "a2jmidid -e" in startup script in QJackCtl but it doesnt really work. Can someone help me?
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-10
<dustyh> so I am new to ubuntu and looking for some help, am I in the right place?
<dusty_> I am have a heck of a time getting jackd to work correctly
<dusty_> ?
<dusty_> i installed a few updates and restarted the computer and still no luck with jackd working
<dusty_> anybody able to help me setup an input device?
<p5gcmx> ASSIS
<p5gcmx> AS
<p5gcmx> S
<p5gcmx> S
<p5gcmx> S
<p5gcmx> S
<p5gcmx> S
<p5gcmx> S
<`Fibz> my knowledge is limited to turning up the volume and boost for input devices in alsa and configuring inputs/outputs with qjackctl
<p5gcmx> S
<p5gcmx> S
<holstein> dusty_: just ask
<holstein> !proaudio > dusty_
<ubottu> dusty_, please see my private message
<`Fibz> the volume control is under Launcher Menu -> Media Playpack -> pule audio volume control. jack control is under Launcher menu -> audio production -> qjackctl
<holstein> dusty_: i suggest trying with the internal audio device.. something that is well supported in linux, that works well
<holstein> dusty_: use only it.. unplug any other USB or firewire audio devices
<dusty_> i have no idea what to ask, it just does not work. I am sorry i try to start a session and it says
<holstein> dusty_: no need to troubleshoot a new, potentially unsupported device *and* jack at the same time
<dusty_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<holstein> dusty_: sure
<holstein> dusty_: so, make sure you have no other audio devices plugged in
<dusty_> the card works fine with pulse(output) I can not however get the input to register at all
<`Fibz> in alsamixed is the inputs turned up?
<dusty_> no just the onboard is all it is, mic in(front and rear) along with a line in
<dusty_> yes they are all up to or past 100
<`Fibz> if i remember the inputs are at 0% by default
<`Fibz> k
<holstein> dusty_: use *only* the internal audio device for this test, and make sure you have it selected.. its easy to use the dropdown menu in the qjackctl to try many of the outputs
<holstein> dusty_: then, you can try "gksudo qjackctl" to troubleshoot permissions
<holstein> dusty_: if jack starts as root, and not your normal user, you know its permissions related
<holstein> dusty_: if its not working as root, then you have the configuration incorrect
<dusty_> if i go through adour it seems to come on and work, but I can not get the input to work
<holstein> dusty_: that can be the issue right there
<dusty_> ?
<holstein> dusty_: you start jack *before* opening ardour or anything else
<holstein> dusty_: if you open ardour, it tries to start jack,t hen, you close ardour, and jack can be left running in the background and not work anymore
<holstein> dusty_: i would use..
<holstein> !proaudio
<dusty_> well thats just it i tryed MANY times before anything else and when I click start every time I get that error so I try just going to adour and it worked
<dusty_> proaudio?
<holstein> after restarting, if you are unsure about how to check for JACK running
<holstein> dusty_: the link  i linked you in PM from the bot
<holstein> dusty_: there is no need to start ardour til you get jack running
<holstein> dusty_: does jack start as root using "gksudo qjackctl" ?
<dusty_> yes it does
<holstein> dusty_: ok.. so, its permissions related with your user
<holstein> dusty_: *or*, you are having issues with it running in the background
<holstein> dusty_: you could be starting it, and not understanding that it needs to be stopped, or how to stop it, or that it has been started, and is still running
<holstein> dusty_: i would try making sure your user is in the audio group, then, try and follow the wiki page i gave you for troubleshooting
<dusty_> i think it is still running right now because i am now getting an error, d-bus: setparametervalue
<dusty_> i am on that page now and going through the steps
<dusty_> can someone please explain to me how to make sure that it is closed? is there a -kill command or something i can run?
<holstein> dusty_: there are many kill commands
<holstein> dusty_: theres "sudo killall jack".. theres "ps aux | grep jack" and look and kill the PID
<holstein> dusty_: you can just reboot and *dont* start it
<holstein> start it only with qjackctl after checking to see that your user is in the audio group
<holstein> dusty_: did you check to see if you user is in the audio group?
<dusty_> no im searching right now how to do it
<holstein> sudo adduser "you" audio
<holstein> replacing "you" with your username, without the quotation marks
<holstein> it wont hurt anything to run that command and check
<dusty_> it says im already a user of the group
<holstein> dusty_: ok... if i were you, on your current level, i would reboot, and make sure you reference the link i gave, and start jack with qjackctl
<holstein> dusty_: dont open *any* audio apps for any reason til jack is running
<dusty_> will do thank you for the help
<holstein> dusty_: try as normal user.. if that fails.. try as root.. gksudo qjackctl
<Terrance1arrior> let pus put control and z next to each other on the key and let us assign those keys 'EXIT'.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: im not sure what you said before, if that was a support question or a design request.. please rephrase.. thanks
<p9> ok
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-11
<delt> is it intended/normal that fonts in puredata are -HUUUUGE- ...?
<delt> like, the menubar doesn't fit on the screen. that huge.
<Unit193> What packages did you install, and I'd presume this is without config?
<delt> just the regular puredata that comes with ubuntustudio, and yeah just checked, without config
<delt> ...so, any idea?
<Unit193> I don't personally, no.  First I've heard of the program. :/
<delt> anyway, i'll look into this probably tomorrow.... :/
<dreamy_> hi, can i get some codrination on how to install ubuntu studio from a 2 g pen?
<dreamy_> im a bit anxious
<stochastic> dreamy_, what are you having trouble with?
<stochastic> I think the ubuntustudio iso is larger than a 2gig image so you'll need to install regular Ubuntu and then install all of the Ubuntustudio packages on top of it
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> those fit for sure :)
<holstein> they are like 30mb's
<dreamy_> anyone helping?
<stochastic> dreamy_, did you see my post earlier?  I know holstein's posts were while you were out of the channel - he was talking about !mini
<stochastic> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<declan2> hi all
<stochastic> hi declan2
<staxxx> Hello everyone! I need a little help here please. When I start up qjackctl I always get some error messages: Unknown engine parameter ´name´ & unknown parameter midi driver for driver alsa. everything still seems to work but I feel like a geta  lot of xruns when using ardour. Anyways maybe it was some settings I tweaked but I dont remember. Anyone out there?
<staxxx> Well I just unchecked D-Bus and the error dissapeared
<JTmAc> hey guys, what version of blender is in the latest release?
<cfhowlett> JTmAc check at blender.org
<JTmAc> hi holstein : )  It's me JTa
<cfhowlett> JTmAc blender is not part part of ubuntu except in ubuntustudio
<zequence> JTmAc: You can see what versions of packages are in which releases with: rmadison <packagename>
<zequence> JTmAc: You'll need to install ubuntu-dev-tools
<JTmAc> cfhowlett: i know what "blender release" it is, what release is included on the ubuntu liveCD/DVD?
<JTmAc> wow, such a complicated path to an answer
<zequence> (works on Debian too)
<zequence> I'm not on Ubuntu right now, but if you install ubuntu-dev-tools, and run the command: rmadison blender, you'll see which version it is
<zequence> (Debian shows Debian versions only)
<JTmAc> i appreciate all the help guys, but I was looking for a quick answer
<JTmAc> I'll check the repos next time I got a ubuntu distro up
<JTmAc> thanks : )
<zequence> JTmAc: Google is pretty quick to answer too ;)
<JTmAc> zequence: not really
<JTmAc> my search fu sucks
<zequence> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=blender
<JTmAc> and I don't have the patience to wade through a pile of garbage to be excited about a discovery of a usable answer, lol....at garbageoogle at least
<zequence> 2.66a
<JTmAc> thanks, zequence, I didn'
<JTmAc> I didn't mean to have you do my work for me...ya, it's been stuck on 2.66a for a while...I think the package manager wandered off to a different shinny object some time ago, lol...
<JTmAc> thanks : )
<zequence> Next time, if you need a version of a package on a release you're not at, I recommend using rmadison. It's the most efficient in the time it takes for you to get your information
<JTmAc> rmadison?
<JTmAc> Hmmmm, thanks, I'll check it out
<zequence> The command line tool. But, in order to use it, you need to unstall ubuntu-dev-tools
<zequence> Then run the command: rmadison <packagenameA>
<zequence> ..or use google/web services
<zequence> trusty is coming out next week
<JTmAc> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rmadison.1.html
<zequence> JTmAc: ^ It'll have version 2.69-4
<JTmAc> wow, slick tool, i'll add it to my tool belt zequence , thanks : )
<JTmAc> ah, perfect, thanks zequence
<delt> hello
<delt> how do i correct the fonts in puredata? they're waaay to HUGE to be usable :/
<delt> looks like this: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/puredata-huge-fonts.png
<delt> ...so, anyone has any idea about this puredata font issue?
<delt> just installed pd-extended (puredata extended) ...same problem
<zequence> delt: What kind of font issue?
<zequence> delt: I read about it a bit on #dataflow, but don't have the time to look through it now. bb tomorrow
<delt> zequence: fixed it
<zequence> delt: What was the fix?
<zequence> delt: A custom config of your ownj?
<zequence> own*
<zequence> (..causing it, I mean)
<delt> zequence: get this... old Xdefaults i was loadign from my .xprofile
<delt> oooooollld scripts i wrote years ago
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-12
<sandrocm> qualcuno è riuscito ad utilizzare una scheda audio esterna-es. saffire 6 usb
<cfhowlett> !it|sandrocm
<ubottu> sandrocm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sandrocm> Grazie, scusa
<delt> this is weird.... renoise and pianoteq (both using alsa) can coexist with jackd, but other programs using pulse or alsa (mplayer, firefox/swf, etc) nope....
<delt> atm i have jackd, renoise, and pianoteq all using alsa, everything is running fine. but jackd seems to be blocking other programs from using the sound card.
<holstein> delt: keep in mind, nothing about jack, or linux prevents flsah from supporting them
<delt> (copypasta from #xubuntu)
<holstein> delt: what do i do? i stop jack, and use the machine when i want things like that
<zequence> delt: use the pulseaudio jack module
<holstein> delt: what can you do? make sure the pulse dbus is on, and working
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<delt> holstein: that's what i do, was just wondering wuh duh fuh?
<holstein> delt: thats what ^^
<zequence> delt: In pulseaudio, you must select jack as the output
<holstein> delt: the dbus is either off, or not working
<delt> ooooh that must be why qjackctl fails to start jack unless i specify the hardware, right?
<delt> spits some error about dbus ...
<holstein> delt: from what i had read, you had JACK running
<delt> holstein: sometimes :3
<holstein> delt: it runs anytime i want it to here
<holstein> delt: when i want flash support, i just use a browser without JACK
<delt> holstein: yeah i have to select the sound card (i start it from qjackctl)
<holstein> delt: the labels can change when you reboot
<delt> zequence: is there a package to install for the pulseaudio jack module
<holstein> delt: so, you would have a card selected, and that label could change.. but, yes.. in order for jack to work, you select the device you want it to use
<holstein> delt: the dbus is *already* installed
<holstein> delt: on the misc tab of qjackctl, you'll find the dbus checkbox
<delt> yeah, dbus is kind of an essential component
<delt> checked
<holstein> delt: no.. its only essential to provide what it provides.. if you want/need it, its essential for that task.. thats all
<zequence> delt: It's preinstalled with Ubuntu Studio: pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> delt: If you don't have it installed, you need to restart pulseaudio to automatically load it. use the command: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> (after installing it, of course :)
<delt> ok, pulseaudio-module-jack is already the newest version.
<zequence> when you start jack, you should see pulseaudio in the connect window of qjackctl
<zequence> then, just set pulseaudio output to jack in pulseaudio settings
<zequence> all done
<delt> nope. no pulseaudio in the connect window of qjackctl
<delt> even though it is running, i can see the volume meters move in pavucontrol when i play stuff
<zequence> delt: You might need to restart qjackctl before the dbus setting is effective
<delt> it was already checked
<zequence> delt: Sure you aren't running jack1?
<delt> ah, now i see pulseaudio in the qjack connecto window
<delt> in the audio tab
<delt> i think an extra jackd was running, had to kill it manually
<zequence> ok, so all you need to do is set pulseaudio to use jack as the output
<zequence> ..instead of an audio card
<delt> so, on the left, pulseaudio jack sink is connected to system on the right,
<delt> and vice versa: system on the left is connected to jack on the right.
<delt> uh... i mean system on the left is connected to pulseaudio jack _source_ on the right.
<delt> ah ok got it.. doable from pavucontrol?
<delt> i see jack sink as an output device, i just enable the little green tick box button to set it as fallback/default, and .....?
<zequence> delt: yep
<delt> now there's no audio from flash :(
<holstein> delt: from *any* pulse source? or just flash? have you restarted the browser? is flash working otherwise?
<delt> just restarted the browser
<delt> mplayer -ao pulse is sounding fine....
<holstein> delt: if it were me, i would stop jack, and test my flash and the audio, and make sure i have a known good flash source
<holstein> then, i would test pulse going through jack, then.. flash going through jack
<delt> as in, make sure the flash video is outputting sound?
<delt> yeah it is
<delt> well, supposed to
<holstein> delt: sure.. just *make* *sure* it is, independent of this jack test
<delt> i stopped firefox, made sure there was no more firefox or firefox-anything process running, and started it again..
<holstein> delt: you are saying "flash audio isnt working" im asking that you determine where it isnt working
<delt> yeah, it's a video on youtube which i know has sound.
<holstein> delt: not sure what to tell you, friend
<holstein> delt: if you stop jack, and confirm the youtube is making audio, then restart jack and test the pulse audio, then, the flash audio.. thats waht i suggested
<delt> ok, will do that now
<delt> yep, as soon as i stop jack, i'm getting audio from the youtube vid
<delt> and the stream shows up in pavucontrol's playback tab
<holstein> delt: so, now you know flash audio *is* working
<delt> yep, well it was a few moments ago as well
<holstein> delt: now, move on to where you know pulse audio is working through jack
<delt> mplayer -ao pulse works...
<holstein> delt: try some other audio in th browser, friend
<holstein> delt: play an mp3 there, or something..
<holstein> otherwise, if you find its flash, you can try the most current version of flash from chrome
<delt> oh wait, i'll run jackd again
<holstein> delt: i suggest you run qjackctl
<delt> so here comes my "system" and jack writing to each other in qjackctl's connect window... now let's try playing a mp3 from firefox...
<delt> yeah i am
<delt> nope... stays stuck at the beginning.
<holstein> delt: ok.. so, you know its nothing to do specifically with flash, then
<delt> right.
<holstein> delt: i would just try another browser as a test.. an mp3 in another browser.. or the same mp3 or audio that i can make work through pulse through jack with an app such as vlc
<holstein> so, i have a known good audio file that i know works..
<delt> i just played that audio file throught the browser but had forgot to start jackd again, and i could hear it.
<holstein> so, im not testing "is audio working from the browser, or is this a 'bad' file" or wahtever
<zequence> delt: If any pulseaudio source works, all other should too. Sure you haven't messed with other stuff? Added something - configs, applications?
<zequence> There's no difference between flash playing through pulse and something else playing through pulse
<delt> zequence: yeah that's just what i was thinking.... flash will use pulseaudio if it's available right?
<zequence> it is available
<holstein> delt: unless you have broken that somehow, correct
<zequence> jack doesn't change that
<holstein> which is where you are now.. having tested audio from the web browser through pulse through jack
<delt> isn't there some environment variable i can use to override whatever browsers will use?
<holstein> delt: you dont need to
<zequence> when you start jack, jack grabs the card from pulseaudio, but pulseaudio keeps processing audio. If you set output to jack, pulse becomes just like any jack application
<zequence> I think you are overcomplicating a very simple problem
<holstein> +1
<delt> zequence: that's exactly how i understand it as well
<holstein> delt: how is it from the latest version of flash in the chrome browser?
<delt> so where was i... i know that pulseaudio is correctly passing its audio to jack, because mplayer -ao jack <somefile.avi> works
<holstein> delt: avi?
<holstein> delt: why avi?
<delt> oh actually it was a mp4 sorry -)
<holstein> delt: i said, a known good simple audio file
<holstein> delt: there is no need to test this with a video file
<holstein> delt: use a known good simple audio file in a known good simple audio player
<delt> was the file i had closest at hand -) but yeah i can use a mp3 too
<holstein> you wont be playing flash vids from the terminal with flags, so, dont test this issue that way
<delt> but the bonus of having video in the same file is: is the video moving, or does it stay stuck? to me that's extra information, but whatever =)
<holstein> delt: i disagree.. i think its adding a layer of complexity to the troubleshooting path that is not necessary
<delt> ok, so another browser.... if i install chrome it will constantly pester me with new versions every 2 days, is there some way to disable that?
<holstein> delt: ?
<holstein> delt: im not suggesting you install and use chrome.. you can set up whatever you like however you like
<holstein> delt: nothing about chrome or any software "pesters" me about updates
<delt> but you recommended i test with another browser
<holstein> delt: but, im literallly suggesting troubleshooting with the most recent version of flash
<delt> the most recent version available to linux that is...?
<holstein> delt: you can do that 1 of 2 ways.. with chrome, or with chromium using the flash from chrome.. i suggest chrome becuase its easy to install quickly and remove
<holstein> delt: linux is what we are running, and supporting here
<delt> ok, suggestion noted. installing....
<holstein> delt: chrome has the most recent version of flash
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<delt> this one isn't in the repos, i have to get it from google, right?
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<delt> 40 seconds remaining...
<holstein> and im not saying "download chrome and it will fix your problems" or, "chrome is better, you should be using it".. this is literally just to see if, since you say, it is isolated and only flash audio that is not playing through pulse through jack, then, will the most recent version of flash for linux do audio through pulse through linux
<holstein> if so, then, you have learned something.. if not, you know something as well
<delt> nope... firefox could also not play a mp3 through pulse->jack
<delt> i just opened it with file:/path/to/my/file.mp3
<zequence> You are clearly doing something wrong. It works for anyone else
<zequence> If pulse to jack works, then it works - always. Not just for some applications
<zequence> Sure you are getting sound from jack at all?
<holstein> delt: so you know its not flash then
<delt> that's what i was thinking as well...
<zequence> Which card is it set to use?
<holstein> delt: i assumed you had already done that test
<holstein> delt: you know from that test that its other audio besides flash audio that is not playing through pulse through jack
<zequence> delt: If I were you, I'd start from the beginning. Close all applications. Kill all processes. Start jack. Set pulse to use jack. Then open applications
<zequence> (and make sure jack is set to the right device)
<delt> wtf?? Package operation failed     The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<holstein> delt: try and refrain from using even accronyms that imply bad language in the official support channges
<holstein> channels*
<delt> sry
<holstein> delt: you'll want to have all package and system issues settled before troubleshooting audio
<delt> yeah, jack is set to use alsa as backend
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" can be a great place to start
<zequence> delt: which card?
<delt> my good old trusty SB Live 5.1
<delt> (yeah i know it's an old card but :D )
<holstein> delt: if it were me, i would disable the onboard card in the bios
<delt> i did, it still popped up so i just renamed the kernel module to .ko_ ...problem fixed.
<holstein> delt: i havent renamed any modules
<delt> yeah but you probably don't have a buggy bios
<holstein> delt: i dont have these issues with my system, and im concerned that, for you, it can be due to some step such as this
<holstein> delt: if the device is disabled in the bios, its disabled.. you can blacklist a module.. is that what you did?
<delt> apt-get update is giving me a bunch of these:
<delt> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<delt> and then:
<delt> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<delt> ok, dist-upgrade needs to download about 200mb of stuff, so in the mean time i can blacklist the module instead of renaming it =)
<delt> there's a bunch of "blacklist*" files in /etc/modprobe.d/ ...i assume this would be a good place to start?
<holstein> delt: those issues with your packages should be addressed before anything else
<delt> yeah, but while it's downloading i can probably take care of this little thing...?
<holstein> delt: i dont know what you mean by "renaming a module".. i just see statements like that as a red flag.. since, my audio, jack, and dbus "just work" with flash or whatever
<holstein> delt: i like to try and unwind anything like that, and get back to default
<holstein> delt: could be, as im implying, blacklisting a module might be a "better" or more appropriate way to have only one card
<holstein> delt: for me, there are very few hoops i would hop through to support an SB live 5.1
<holstein> delt: i might just remove it, and get my system stable and working with the internal sound card..
<holstein> then, i would move on the the SB if needed
<delt> holstein: yeah that's what i was considering to do, but i like this card.
<delt> i'm used to how it works, i've been using it for years
<delt> so, the module is snd-hda-intel ..i just renamed it back to normal (.ko instead of .ko_) ...now to blacklist it from being (at least auto-)loaded..
<holstein> delt: or, just leave it alone
<delt> the first thing i had tried was to get this card to never be the "default" card with this in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<holstein> delt: try and get back to as default a system as possible, and just select the device you want from JACK
<delt> options snd-hda-intel index=-2
<holstein> delt: right. i *never* did that.. and my jack, pulse, and pulse dbus, and flash works.. so, consider *not* doing that. at least as a troubleshooting step
<delt> ok, good idea.
<holstein> delt: you can always fire up a live CD and test by installing flash there
<delt> especially if i use mainly jack with pulseaudio going through it
<delt> meanwhile, dist-upgragde seems to be going smoothly, finished downloading and installing packages.....
<delt> only non-standard thing i did to apt/package management was to add a PPA for 2 or 3 apps.
<holstein> why use jack?
<holstein> if you use mainly pulse, just use pluse
<holstein> pulse*
<holstein> ppa's are not officially supported
<holstein> !Ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<delt> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> so, you can purge those ppa's and test, again, with what i am suggesting is a more default situation.. or, try a live CD
<holstein> could be the PPA's are not causing any issues
<holstein> but, if you are using a ppa for 13.10 and forcing it into 14.04, that can be an issue
<delt> purging a PPA won't uninstall software i installed from those ppa's right?
<delt> dist-upgrade still unpacking and installing...
<holstein> delt: purging the ppa will purge the ppa
<delt> and not the software, right?
<holstein> delt: it will remove the applications that are unsupported and potentially causing the breakage you are experiencing.. *or*, it can do nothing to help
<holstein> delt: you can also just test with a live CD.. that will remove the added PPA"s from the euqation, and all your tweaks
<holstein> delt: if things are just fine from the live cd (the cd you used to install the current system you are using), then you have learned something
<holstein> delt: im not saying "that ppa is causing the issue".. im saying, ppa's are not supported officially and *can* and many times do cuase issues..
<delt> *nod*
<holstein> delt: if you are trying to troubleshoot where the issue is, you just have to do that
<holstein> delt: and, you have many of, what i call, "red flags"
<holstein> ppa's for a few applications.. remaming system files.. package management errors
<delt> which are, apart from renaming kernel modules :D
<holstein> a live CD can test what you are trying to do easily, and remove all of that from the equation
<delt> configuring grub-pc i want to keep my local config, right?
<holstein> delt: your locan grub should be setup to boot your system
<holstein> local*
<delt> and that's exactly what it does. i haven't hacked grub to try to browse the web :3
<delt> ok, apt-get dist-upgrade just finished with no errors afaics...
<delt> apt-get update had those warnings about duplicate sources, but no errors
<holstein> might need to reboot into an upgraded kernel..
<holstein> delt: i address *all* warning and errors with package management
<holstein> if you have duplicate sources, fix that
<delt> the error with chrome might be because i selected "open with: software center" directly from the browser...
<delt> yeah, that might be the PPA's i added, right?
<holstein> delt: that chrome .deb adds a ppa
<holstein> delt: you just run "sudo apt-get upate" and address all issues
<holstein> remove duplicate sources, or whatever
<delt> running it now...
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: how do you get midi working under wine?
<delt> weird, apt-get update tells me "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: personally, i dont
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: nothing about linux is preventing those applications from working natively with them
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: but, if i have wine audio questions, i go where i sent you.. KXstudio
<delt> permission to paste 13 lines?
<holstein> !paste | delt
<ubottu> delt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> you pasts as much as you like there ^
<delt> ok 2sec the software updater says i have to reboot (i noticed a new version of the kernel so yeah)
<delt> and, we're back
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: the channel name is #kxstudio
<delt> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240704/
<delt> that's the end of sudo apt-get update
<holstein> delt: the fix i have used in the past is here http://askubuntu.com/questions/120621/how-to-fix-duplicate-sources-list-entry
<delt> ok, now i have a /etc/apt/sources.list with only 1 line! ---> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports multiverse restricted universe main
<holstein> delt: whatever it takes to make "sudo apt-get update" finish with no errors
<delt> which according to the page above is equivalent to 4 lines because of the multiple words multiverse, restricted, ...
<holstein> then, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to finish with no errors
<delt> Reading package lists... Done
<delt> ok, now for dist-upgrade...
<delt> done, no errors.
<holstein> so, you are finally at the point where your packages and package manager and system are probably not creating any issues for you
<delt> or warnings.
<holstein> i would move on now to whatever you like.. testing normal audio file from firefox with pulse only. .then, flash. then, with pluse through jack.. etc
<delt> well, by zapping the /etc/apt/sources.list that disables any ppa i have added, right?
<holstein> delt: doenst matter.. it doesnt purge the packages
<holstein> delt: the packages that potentially could be causing breakage are still there
<delt> but the packaging system is back to its default state
<holstein> delt: no... your sources are
<delt> ahok.
<holstein> delt: if you added a pacakge that was out of repo, and didnt purge it, its still there, unless it was replaced by one in the repos
<holstein> delt: but, that is an assumed issue, and may not be causing the problem
<delt> but i need the beta wine, some programs work with it and not the default wine
<holstein> delt: sure.. and im not saying you dont "need" it.. or that its bad.. or good
<holstein> delt: im saying ppa's can cause issues
<holstein> delt: you are experiencing an issue, and we are yet to determine the cause of it
<delt> and as you told me before, it happens quite frequently, right?
<holstein> delt: is it becuase of some PPA? i have no idea
<holstein> delt: ppa's are not officially supported
<holstein> delt: its quite common to have one go out of support by the creator
<holstein> delt: big ones like wine, or google.. or firefox.. those are usually OK, and well supported.. but, wine is not faciliating a proaudio workflow
<delt> but just installing a .deb package, that doesn't add a ppa to your source list, normally?
<holstein> did the wine PPA break anything? im not saying, nor implying that it did.. im just saying, its part of the non default environment you are using
<holstein> delt: the .deb does waht it does
<delt> ok, so let's test this again... i run qjackctl, make sure d-bus is selected in the misc. tab, it is...
<delt> so i click "start" to start jackd, it starts up as i can see in the little shiny glass window....
<holstein> delt: you download the deb, its also not officially supported.. it does what it is designed to do to your system
<delt> yeah that's what i figured
<delt> which could include adding a ppa...
<holstein> sure. and you can always look in your sources and find them
<delt> or dd'ing /dev/random to your hard disk
<delt> okay. so at this point, trying to play a mp3 with mplayer (it uses pulse by default) just says "audio device got stuck"
<delt> same thing happens if i specify -ao pulse
<delt> or -ao alsa
<holstein> delt: i would remove that SBlive and troubleshoot one thing at a time
<holstein> delt: use the default installed onboard audio device and test all of this with only it
<delt> yeah, i could use the onboard sound card for now..
<holstein> or, use a LIVE cde
<holstein> cd*
<holstein> delt: nothing about the SB faciliatates pro audio
<delt> well, it's certainly a better card than the cheap intel on my mobo
<delt> anyway... removing it and booting this machine back up, brb
<holstein> delt: "better" is a matter of opinion,a nd use case
<holstein> delt: the onboard intel may be "better" supported, and faciliate lower latency
<holstein> facilitate*
<delt> mkay, so the onboard sound card is working, listening to it right now..
<holstein> delt: i know, for me personally, there are very few hoops i would hop through for a soundblaster live
<delt> except it probably won't allow me to run more than one process using it... and it also doesn't have an oldschool 15-pin midi connector, which i like to have for my top keyboard
<holstein> delt: its not helping the situation.. its got no preamps.. the clock is likely similar, or older and worse than the intel
<delt> + im used to the sblive as i mentioned, etc etc...... anyway. for now im using just the intel hda
<holstein> delt: if you need/want it, you can mess with it.. but, i suggest doing troubleshooting here with the intel, and see that everything is working
<holstein> delt: used to it?
<holstein> delt: the intel should be quite simple, and easy to get used to
<holstein> delt: but, as i said, if you need it, you need it. and you can move forward knowing that its the support of that device that is or is not the issue
<delt> anyway, for now the sb live is physically removed from the computer and lying next to it on the floor.
<delt> i should probably put it somewhere safer like on my desk -)
<delt> ok.. so let's pop up qjackctl, like before, run jackd, ...
<delt> have to select the right audio device, and there, we have jackd up and running
<delt> connect window shows PulseAudio jack sink -> System, and System -> PulseAudio Jack Source.
<delt> now in pavucontrol i select jack sink to be the default (fallback) device...
<delt> mplayer -ao pulse: can hear mp3
<delt> mplayer -ao alsa: can hear mp3
<delt> mplayer -ao jack: can hear mp3
<delt> heh, now firefox playing file:/path/to/file.mp3 can play!!
<delt> swf/flash also can hear sound...
<delt> looks like everything works!
<delt> renoise using jack works, but not using alsa, which is not surprising...
<holstein> you dont need renoise
<holstein> through alsa or pulse
<delt> as long as it works well, which seems to be the case at the moment
<delt> this might be a really stupid question but.. why can't i hear what's connected to the line-in jack on this card?
<holstein> delt: did you route it to an output?
<delt> i can see the levels moving in pavucontrol..
<delt> and in qjackctl the "pulseaudio jack sink" on the left is routed to "system" on the right
<holstein> delt: sure
<delt> sorry, i have a hard time with concentration :/
<holstein> delt: try routing the input you are referencing, *nothing* to do with pulse at all, to the output of your audio card. *not* through pulse in any way
<delt> though qjackctl?
<holstein> delt: i use the "connect" panel to route. with qjackctl
<holstein> 14:59 < delt> and in qjackctl the "pulseaudio jack sink" on the left is routed to "system" on the right
<holstein> ^ thats just routing what its routing
<holstein> not the system input you are referencing
<holstein> if your question is "why dont i hear anything from my input", my follow up question is "is it routed to an output"
<delt> in alsamixer the line-in is set to reasonably high
<holstein> delt: ok
<holstein> delt: thats the alsa level
<holstein> delt: is it routed in jack?
<holstein> delt: you said you already saw the leven in pavucontrol, so you dont ned to check the level again
<holstein> delt: you need to check the routing
<delt> apart from "jack sink" being routed to "system" i don't see what should be routed to what
<holstein> delt: have you check the routing?
<delt> where should i check it?
<holstein> delt: in "connect" in qjackctly
<holstein> qjackctl*
<delt> sry my brain is like jello right now
<delt> "audio" tab right?
<holstein> delt: you'll see on the left side the card input.. probably 2 things, left and right
<holstein> delt: then, you route that to the output on the right. probably 2 things.. left and right
<holstein> delt: you are asking about audio, so, yes.. the audio tab
<holstein> delt: if you are trying to route audio, then the audio tab is where to go
<delt> i see pulseaudio jack sink, renoise, and system
<delt> so system to system, right?
<holstein> delt: its not renoise, thats an application
<holstein> delt: its not pulse, thats pulse
<holstein> delt: you are asking me why your system audio input is not working
<delt> system to system works, now i can hear it :D
<delt> so if i wanted to record it, say i have a guitar riff idea....
<holstein> delt: you route that to what you like.. renoise for example
<delt> i see it's already routed to renoise.... let's test
<holstein> delt: you can hit the little + signs to expand tracks in renoise you create
<holstein> delt: routing renoise to renoise isnt what you are asking bout
<holstein> delt: you are asking, "how do i route the system to record"
<holstein> delt: you choose what you want, im assuming renoise.. make an audio track, and *click* the little plus signs
<holstein> delt: have you clicked the little plus signs to expand?
<holstein> delt: if not, you will want to click them.. they look like plus signs... like "+" literallly
<holstein> you click them in system on the left side, and on renoise on the right, then connect the input you are using to the track you create
<delt> works... so anything that wants to record just has to read from "system" right?
<holstein> delt: ?
<holstein> delt: not "anything"
<holstein> delt: just from that source
<holstein> delt: you can route the guitar signal through software before doing to renoise if yo ulike
<delt> reading your last few lines of text.. thanks very much for all your help!
<delt> 15:05 < holstein> delt: you choose what you want, im assuming renoise.. make an audio track, and *click* the little plus signs
<delt> you meant above each track in renoise?
<delt> that's to create extra note columns / fx columns in each track
<holstein> delt: no
<delt> in qjackctl?
<holstein> delt: the little plus signs are in qjackclt under connect
<holstein> delt: they are literally little "+"'s
<delt> well, i see little triangles, using the default "greybird" gtk theme
<holstein> delt: you click them, as in a filemanager, to expand things.. such as, the inputs in system
<holstein> delt: click whatever is beside the names
<holstein> delt: whatever you need to do to expand to see the track you made, and the input you want to route
<delt> yeah, that expands renoise to input01_left, input01_right
<holstein> delt: correct
<holstein> delt: so, you route the input of the guitar ot the track you want to record
<delt> ah, i figured :D
<delt> time to try out some guitar-modeling software, to see if it can rival with my "real" rack :D
<holstein> delt: nothing is preventing your "real" rack creators from releasing software for you to use with JACK in linux
<delt> except specialized DSP's that would take a very powerful computer
<delt> which should be available in about 10 years =)
<holstein> delt: >?
<holstein> delt: are you running them on a very powerful computer? probably just an appliance.. maybe a linux based one
<delt> oh and analog units that are -impossible- to emulate 100% precisely
<holstein> i didnt mean to imply that there were
<delt> sounding good... except as expected, the distortions sound kind of digital and fake
<holstein> delt: cool
<holstein> delt: mabye just give it some times, since you literaly just started
<holstein> delt: you can try #opensourcemusicians
<delt> awesome, awesome... thanks for all the info!
<delt> just wondering, when i connect "system" to "system" (to hear the sound card's input directly) is it the hardware being configured a certain way, or jackd copying the audio signal?
 * delt 
<delt> this is weird... "ps xau | grep -i jack" is showing only qjackctl and "jackdbus auto" and no jackd ...????
<delt> ah, found the answer here http://linux-audio.4202.n7.nabble.com/jackd-jackdbus-D-Bus-or-not-D-Bus-td72355.html
<delt> (apparently the problems described on that page from 2009 have been solved since)
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-13
<delt> hello
<delt> anyone here who can answer the question i asked a while ago? 15:26 < delt> just wondering, when i connect "system" to "system" (to hear the sound card's input directly) is it the hardware being configured a certain way, or jackd copying the audio signal?
<holstein> delt: ?
<holstein> delt: thats what you are asking for
<holstein> delt: you are routing the input to the outpu
<holstein> output*
<delt> also, is there a command-line equivalent to clicking on the jack output device's "set as fallback" button in pavucontrol?
<holstein> delt: you can start jack from the command line specifying whatever device you like
<holstein> delt: thats what qjackctl is doing
<delt> uh.. im confused :?
<delt> using the jack module as fallback, that's a pulseaudio setting right, not a jack setting?
<holstein> delt: qjackctl is just a GUI to start jack
<holstein> delt: not sure.. i dont use either a "fallback", nor the pulseaudio jack dbus
<delt> just curious..can you send me a screenshot of pavucontrol's "output devices" tab on your system?
<holstein> delt: im not around any relevant hardware right now.. but i can leter, if you remind me
<holstein> i'll do it from the production machine
<holstein> im out at a gig just checking in on the breaks
<holstein> back to it...
<delt> okie
<`Fibz> OvenWerk1,  having wine pre-installed on 32bit version was a HUGE help to me. personally, I don't want to see it go.
<holstein> `Fibz: see what go? wine?
<holstein> `Fibz: should be right in the repos
<`Fibz> wine came pre-installed on 32bit. my 32bit systems dont have internet access
<holstein> you can take files over to them
<OvenWerk1> Ya, it is... I ran todays ISO and wine was there
<holstein> personally, i was surprised to see it
<OvenWerk1> Then I installed it and it was not.
<OvenWerk1> The install process seems to be something like this:
<`Fibz> sneakernetting between locations with a thumbdrive full of .debs is what i've been doing. one of the reasons these systems are offline is simply because we cant afford the cost of supplying internet to all these machines.
<OvenWerk1> the nvidia card is detected and the system figures out there is a driver for it.
<OvenWerk1> So it first installs that. Then it installs the rest of the stuff. Wine has a depends that the nvidia driver stops... wine and lmms do not get installed.
<OvenWerk1> nvidia has it's own nvidia-libopencl1-304 to replace ocl-icd-libopencl1
<phil_> hello all
<TerranceWarrior> how are you?
<TerranceWarrior> how does one get midi to work under wine? i've tried the einw headquarters section, but nothing.
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Dev and Users
<wachin> I have one cuestion, are some volume control that have gain bass middle buttons to control this for use with a microphone
<wachin> for karaoke usage
<TerranceWarrior> What color is the Sun?
<TerranceWarrior> what is jack2alsa and alsa2jack?, cannot find it anywhere
<bradsguitar> can anybody help me with audacity?
<bradsguitar> anybody in here?
<bradsguitar> ok i downloaded ARDOUR and still no input
<holstein> !proaudio | bradsguitar
<ubottu> bradsguitar: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> bradsguitar: theres much more to it than just installing ardour
<holstein> bradsguitar: what is your goal?
<holstein> bradsguitar: if you just want to causally record some audio, you may prefer audacity
<studio-user858> sers
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-06
<_Tailung_> Rubblepile is it a bug when zombies spawn right in front of you in a well lit place?
<_Tailung_> nevermind
<henk_> 1
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-07
<isfelstudio-user> k
<bobbyk2015> hi everyone I'm ne here
<bobbyk2015> is anyone here
<cfhowlett> !ask | bobbyk2015,
<ubottu> bobbyk2015,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobbyk2015> cool thanksfor your reply.
<emma> please help
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-08
<vlt> Hello. What tool can I use to compare two images and get an amount of similarity? For example: Image A is a screenshot of a movie and I want to compare it to (a sequence of still images of the) movie and find the timestamp it was taken. Any idea?
<vlt> vlt: "findimagedupes" seems to do exactly that ;-)
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-09
<studio-user705> hi
<holstein> o/
<studio-user282> non riesco a guardare i video su you tube
<studio-user282> con ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> !it | studio-user282
<ubottu> studio-user282: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francis_> quick question. i have intalled the ubuntu studio distro but kept only the audio. does this make the system faster and more stable or not?
<cfhowlett> francis_, no and no
<holstein> no software makes your hardware any "faster"..
<holstein> you can configure any OS to make better use of resources, but, ubuntustudio is not tailored for that. its for audio production
<francis_> but i thought the processing would be better without background apps running
<holstein> i say, use your system "as-is" and tweak as needed
<holstein> francis_: were "background apps" running?
<francis_> i dont know , thats why im asking you guys
<holstein> anyways, i say, use your machine, and when you have problems with system resources, you can look into what you need
<francis_> i only installed the audio stuff without the plug ins
<francis_> for ardour
<cfhowlett> francis_, "background"?  you mean the graphics, photography and publishing apps?  NONE of those normally run in the background
<holstein> francis_: audio plugins are *not* running in the background
<francis_> yes thats what im talking about
<holstein> ardour wont be either
<cfhowlett> francis_, what are you system specifications?
<holstein> i say, install ubuntustudio, start using the machine, and address issues as they happen, rather than trying to make a "lean" system
<francis_> im on an old dell optiplex 780 with 4 gigs of ram
<francis_> im going to do a build in august so im practicing now
<francis_> its my first album recorded on linux
<francis_> im going to do a small film about it
<holstein> you shouldnt need "better" hardware to make an audio recording
<francis_> you think the dell will cut it?
<cfhowlett> francis_, more ram usually yields performance.  bear that in mind for your build.
<cfhowlett> francis_, cut ... it?
<holstein> francis_: the specs you reference will.. i dont know what drivers you need, or have
<cfhowlett> francis_, oh, for a an album?  possibly
<francis_> im using the rme babyface
<holstein> folks have been making audio recordings for *years* on machines much less performant
<francis_> me too but im unsure of linux. ive only beed 'at it' a few months
<holstein> francis_: sure.. linux is what it is
<holstein> francis_: linux wont make any magical setup automatically make your machine "better"
<holstein> typically, linux makes better use of system resources
<francis_> i love it and the whole linux community but im trying to get my system perfect so that when i start recording i dont need to speak with you guys ha ha
<holstein> unfortunately, a lot of folks try and come to linux, and expect "magic", or, as you are doing, come and try and "configure" things, and break things.. and end up with a bad experience
<holstein> i say, use ubuntustudio "as-is" and try and keep an open mind, as you try and gain experience
<cfhowlett> francis_, #opensourcemusicians might be worth a visit once you're ready to start laying tracks.
<francis_> i have learned to have respect for the community, i understand that people do most of this in their spare time
<holstein> francis_: "perfect" is a matter of opinion, and use case
<francis_> functional i believe is the word
<holstein> francis_: ubuntustudio is *not* intended to be, nor is it capable of being "perfect" for your needs.. its intended to be more "middle of the road"
<holstein> i use ubuntu, and linux for all these tasks
<francis_> it should be able to record audio at 96k right?
<holstein> francis_: friend, again, folks have been doing that for *years*
<holstein> francis_: nothing about linux or ubuntustudio will prevent you from doing that
<francis_> i hate plug ins and software synths so there wont be any cpu damage
<holstein> francis_: now, there are *lots* of variables.. the hardware support, for one
<holstein> francis_: plugins and software synths are just that.. software.. they dont damage anc CPU
<holstein> any*
<holstein> francis_: if you dont want them, dont use them.. but, i urge you to not rip parts of the system out, til you gain more experience
<francis_> ok
<holstein> i record 8 tracks at a time, via firewire, 24/96 on a netbook
<holstein> 2 gigs of ram.. smaller CPU
<holstein> why? because its portable
<holstein> i dont expect magic, and i dont mix or edit on it
<francis_> very cool, this is what i need to know because if thats the case then i may not even need to build a new computer
<holstein> i *only* track on the machine.. and i move the project to the main rig ASAP
<francis_> why
<holstein> francis_: its slow, as i mentioned.. i dont *need* to mix on it, so i dont
<francis_> so its because f your computer, not the system right?
<holstein> francis_: for me to load up a session and expect to edit it on a netbook would be setting up for failure
<holstein> francis_: there are *no* limitations built into linux, or ubuntu
<francis_> do you use ardour?
<holstein> francis_: ubuntu does what it does and has no need to prevent me from doing anything..
<holstein> francis_: correct.. ardour.. and also, mixbus, build on ardour
<francis_> mixbus? does that come with ubuntu studio distro
<holstein> anyways, the main rig i have is a dual core with 8 gigs of ram.. the bottle neck in that system it not the hardware specs
<holstein> francis_: mixbus is a commercial product. it comes with nothing.. you purchase it, from the creators.. its built on ardour
<holstein> i have a backup machine that i use often that is a p4 with 4 gigs of ram
<francis_> so your big rig has ardour and you mix on it?
<holstein> francis_: mix/edit.. has linux/ardour/mixbus.. etc on it
<francis_> what is the terminal command for me to see what ghz my machine is?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218567/any-way-to-check-the-clock-speed-of-my-processor
<holstein> lscpu
<holstein> but, that likely only states what speed its *running* at.. could be speed stepping, which, i disable, as needed
<holstein> cpu stepping can mess with latency, and performance, so, i disable it.. at the bios level, or as needed in software
<francis_> im looking at that mixbus thing, it looks very cool. i might have to get it.
<holstein> they have a demo
<francis_> is it basicall7y a plug in package?
<francis_> i dont use eq or plug ins
<holstein> sure. dont if you dont want to
<holstein> but, you likely prefer just staying analog the whole time
<holstein> just get a tape machine, or something like a adat appliance
<holstein> the *only* appeal to me for working in a computer is the ease of editing and adding plugins
<holstein> otherwise, the overhead of running a computer is quite unnecessary.. and i wouldnt bother
<francis_> http://francisdunnery.bandcamp.com/
<francis_> check out track 2
<francis_> its got no eq or plug ins
<francis_> no compression
<holstein> anyways, mixbus uses the harrison consoles DSP and "bakes" it into the UI for ardour
<holstein> the tape saturation on the big consoles they sell
<holstein> either you want it, or you dont, and there is a demo..
<francis_> right
<francis_> ill check out the demo
<holstein> i like to keep plugins to a minimum
<holstein> i dont expect them to save the project, or compensate for bad signal path..
<francis_> im 52 i dont like modern sounding records
<holstein> sure..
<holstein> im 40, and i dont like recordings..
<francis_> too much top, too much bottom, too much comporession
<cfhowlett> I'm 29 and holding
<francis_> ha ha
<holstein> yup. i want to put my ears on it.. or you can just turn that crap off ;)
<holstein> but, anyways.. its what we have.. and i like to try and make things sound as natural as possible
<holstein> using a plugin doesnt dictate that its unnatural, or "bad" sounding..
<francis_> you should check out my album, its the coolest sounding record ive done
<francis_> yes it does
<holstein> francis_: no
<francis_> i can hear it and i dont like it
<holstein> francis_: thats your opinion, and thats find.. you are entitled.. but, its not a given
<holstein> francis_: i hear *lots* of recording done on analog gear that sound 'bad' to me
<francis_> i dont record analogue
<holstein> computers actually didnt make sound bad..
<francis_> i just dont use plug ins or eq
<holstein> *something* colors the sound.. its just you choose to not do that in software..
<francis_> the first track on that link is a drum box, the rest from track 2 onwards are cool recordings with nothing on them
<holstein> anyways, again, you are entitled.. and i think your methods are commendable, as long as you are open to others having other methods.. if not, then, this really isnt a disscussion anymore
<francis_> people love different things, of course thats what makes it fantastic, just me, personally, i have difficulty with the sound of plug ins
<holstein> so, dont use them.. no one will make you, i promise
<francis_> arour is my new tape machine ha ha
<holstein> unless you are trying to get clients.. then, you'll likely want to reconsider..
<francis_> yes
<francis_> anyway guys, i have to go now
<francis_> i appreciate your time
<holstein> lol.. "96k, the highest quality"
<francis_> ill be back on when i run into trouble and i will take your advice
<holstein> i know, i was going to close the page if i couldnt hear it in 96k ;)
<holstein> i like how bandcamp gives lots of options for downloads
<holstein> francis_: sure, good luck, and im just pulling up your project..
<francis_> it was the only one at the time that would let you have a download of 98k
<francis_> make sure you start on track 2 onwards, track 1 is a drumbox
<holstein> sure.. and only dogs and bats care/notice ;)
<holstein> but i do appreciate the options..
<francis_> yes ha ha
<francis_> and fish
<francis_> bye guys, have a fantastic day
<holstein> francis_: o/
<holstein> francis_: nice track, BTW
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-10
<starwind> Can anyone point me to any good guide/documentation on setting up midi keyboards in linux?  Just got an Alesis QX25, but having issues getting it to do anything in ubuntu-studio
<holstein> starwind: its likely already "working"
<holstein> starwind: what i suggest is, just learn to use the system, generally.. learn to configure jack, and see if USB devices are present in linux
<starwind> Yeah, I need to learn more about Jack.  I finally got some sound out of it just now using phasex with jack midi in and alsa out.
<starwind> Just not getting jack setup quite how it should
<holstein> you really shouldnt need to do anything other than, get jack running, open something like yoshimi, and "route" the midi keyboard to the midi in's on yoshimi, and the audio outputs on yoshimi to the sound card
<masterbootrecord> hi all
<masterbootrecord> just looking for some guidance on installing ubuntustudio metas and packages into debian 7.8..?
<cfhowlett> masterbootrecord, probably better to ask #debian
<masterbootrecord> hehe, maybe, assumed better to ask here first as debian users unlikely to know repos for ubuntustudio package files etc
<cfhowlett> masterbootrecord, you need debian support for importing non-debian packages
<masterbootrecord> hmmm, fair enough, so not just able to add ubnstudio repos to my sources.list and hope apt has no depency resolution issues? Jumping on debian channel to ask also...
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-11
<bigred15> hi all
<bigred15> anyone know how to delay audio on linux? trying to synchronise sport radio commentary (online digital stream), output it through 3.5mm to amp, and line it up with the sport broadcast on TV.
<holstein> bigred15: wow.. i would want something that syncs.. timecode, etc
<holstein> nothing just randomly setup analog like that would do for me,for long term
<holstein> otherwise, load up a delay, and turn off the dry, and only use or route the wet, and delay as you please
<Morgiver> hi everyone :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-12
<RedZTag> My microphone records what I'm listening to http://vocaroo.com/i/s16Z5DRYCmwW I whistled twice there. How do I toggle this 'feature' on/off as it doesn't happen in windows at all.
<RedZTag> I'm using a freshish install which I downloaded the image from a week or two ago.
<RedZTag> Turning the microphone down to 42% (-22.70DB) seems to allow my voice to come through clearly with the music barely audible
<Morgiver> Bonsoir :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-11
<audiomoose> Good day to you all. Can you advise me please? Now that I've got 'studio working nicely, and jack behaving predictably, what is the best recommended method for preserving the audio/midi interconnections when I shut down between sessions? I think that my sequencer/synth apps re-open when I power up, but I'm not sure how to do the same for interconnections. All thoughts welcome, thanks.
<zequence> audiomoose: There are some session managing tools for that. Haven't dabbled too much with it.
<zequence> ardour will remember connections, if you just open the applications in the right order (I'm pretty sure, anyway)
<audiomoose> ok thanks. i shall dive in :D
<zequence> qjackctl has some support for that
<zequence> You can save your connections, but, the applications still have autoconnection, so those won't be removed
<audiomoose> cool. i'd just like it to be like walking into the same control room that we left set up the night before :D
<zequence> ladish is another one
<zequence> The gui tool for it is gladish. Again, haven't used those a lot
<audiomoose> maybe i should just start work earlier, lol. ah ok i'll try ladish too. thanks again
<zequence> ardour should remember your connections to ardour, if you just open ardour last
<audiomoose> yeh. well ardour is a way downstram for me at the moment; i'm building sequences and timbres with qtractor and zyn* for now. i suppose it only takes a minute to wire them all up these days from startup. so i'll have a tinker and see what sticks :D
<audiomoose> is it just me, or does firefox lose audio output when i'm running jack? (it's a good way to keep me productive, lol)
<cfhowlett> audiomoose, entirely possible.  jack seizes audio priority
<audiomoose> thanks! and I can't see any alternative routing options either. ok well i'll kill jack if i need youtube videos i suppose.
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-12
<MarceloCarneiro> Hi, I am trying to figure out how to include an enviromental variable to work with CDP in Renoise. I tried the instructions writing CDP_SOUND_EXT=wav on bashrc but it is not working
<MarceloCarneiro> Does anyone know anything about it?
<carlos> alguem pode me ajudar por favor
<carlos> preciso ativar os cuda da minha placa grafica para o blender
<Bernzel> Hey. I need to know the most solid solution for using JACK and still get audio from youtube.
<zequence> Bernzel: By default, all you need to do after starting jack is selecting jack as the output for pulseaudio
<zequence> There's a pa -> jack bridge which autostarts when starting jack with jackdbus (default qjackctl setting)
<Bernzel> zequence, then how do I choose it as output for pulseaudio? I haven't started JACK manually or anything, I simply opened Ardour
<zequence> Bernzel: Use qjackctl to start jack. Always do that before opening any jack applications
<zequence> ..then, go to sound settings (the volume control) to open pulseaudio settings.
<zequence> Under outputs, select jack as the "fallback"
<Bernzel> zequence, thanks I'll give it a go!
<ko_> ie2014
<studio-user278> Buenas noches
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-13
<droid-master> hi!
<droid-master> ive got a question regarding samplers
<ortiz_> HI
<zequence> ortiz_: Hello
<ortiz_> HOLA
<droid-master> hello
 * Kimryd runs
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-14
<likevinyl> transmite en http://icecast.nashgul.com.es/birras
<likevinyl> ;)
<sakrecoer> likevinyl: esta chido! pero mejor compartes esto en #ubuntustudio-offtopic ;)
<sakrecoer> likevinyl: y en ingles, pa que todo el mundo pueda participar :)
<sirriffsalot> http://urort.p3.no/#!/Band/Utvei Slapped the latest song on top there recently for those interested :)
<PK> Hello!
<Kimryd> oleh
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-15
<erick_> Hi,
<Kimryd> ohaioh
<erick_> I have been looking for Linux Sound Enhancement for the longest time.
<erick_> And I found this SoundPim -> http://soundpimp.com/guidelines/computer-audio-enhancer-linux/
<erick_> I wonder if anyone has ever used ones similar.
<erick_> I also use Pulse Audio Equalizer, but it is not the best.
<Kimryd> Why are you using this?
<Kimryd> The Soundpimp thing is doing more than EQ
<OvenWerks> erick_: what does that SW do? Their web page doesn't seem too say so much... seems to just mangle left and right audio by adding subtracting bits of audio.
<OvenWerks> It assumes a particular for of recording that does not really get used that much.
<OvenWerks> *particular type
<erick_> Pulse Audio Eqaulizer was the only thing I could find.
<Kimryd> Looks like it oversamples too
<Kimryd> At least that bold at the top says that too
<OvenWerks> eq almost always uses over sample.
<Kimryd> to me*
<Kimryd> Yes but are you needlessly oversampling it to 192?
<Kimryd> I doubt it
<Kimryd> Source on EQs oversampling?
<OvenWerks> using an output of 48k is probably optimal
<Kimryd> oversampling to 48 from 44.1 is useless
<Kimryd> If your source is 44.1 it will stay that way
<Kimryd> Just like you can't convert an mp3 to flac and get higher quality
<OvenWerks> oversampleing suring DSP is quite common, but the output is then presented as low
<erick_> Back in Windows day, this DFX sound enhancer, was what I used to make sound pretty http://www.fxsound.com/
<Kimryd> I know, but it's an option
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: You're from Norway?
<OvenWerks> yes, but the source would rarely be 44.1 any more.
<erick_> I want to find something similar in Linux :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Just listening to the link you posted earlier
<zequence> (well, yesterday)
<Kimryd> Yes it would, if you pass 44.1 through and EQ, even if the EQ oversamples, your source is still 44.1 quality
<Kimryd> It will come out as 48 or whatnot, but still have everything the 44.1 did and nothing more
<erick_> I heard you.
<Kimryd> Not talking to you
<OvenWerks> most soundcards have analog circuitry that deals with 48k best. The only place 44.1 is standard is on CDs which are dying out. Video is 48k, broadcast is 48 k
<erick_> Oh
<OvenWerks> I think music made for Itunes is 48k
<Kimryd> Doubt it
<Kimryd> Soundcards run at 44.1 by default
<OvenWerks> no
<Kimryd> Yes, they do, just open your on board settings and look
<OvenWerks> The HDA/AC97 buss is 48k
<OvenWerks> Ubuntu has changed things from the devs default to 44.1 so what?
<Kimryd> It's still besides the point, okay so it's 48. That doesn't address that oversampling will not increase the specctrum of a recording because it is already recorded
<OvenWerks> There are a number of audio interfaces that are 48k only... like a lot of laptop mics for example.
<Kimryd> I know
<OvenWerks> That much is correct.
<erick_> I see.
<OvenWerks> skype and opus (html5 audio standard also put 48k out)
<erick_> May I ask if we have any sound enhancer in linux?
<Kimryd> I myself do everything in 48, my interface can go up to 192 but that's really, really overkill for a lot of things
<erick_> I want to make my OS sound prettier.
<Kimryd> Define prettier?
<OvenWerks> prettier is as always, in the ear of the beholder.
<erick_> Youtube, skype, vlc and many software should sound better.
<Kimryd> Then tell them to upload better quality recordings
<OvenWerks> better?
<OvenWerks> Use/demand flac files.
<erick_> Yes, when I was using Windows, this would help http://www.fxsound.com/
<Kimryd> You can increase your sample rate but look at the entire conversation we just had to see why that would have very little effect
<Kimryd> VLC has an EQ
<Kimryd> and more
<OvenWerks> most people feel something "sounds better" just by inceasing the level 3 dB (or even less)
<erick_> I tried using VLC EQ, and it only helps a bit.
<OvenWerks> erick_: so you are effectively saying that who got paid $20k plus per song to master it doesn't know what good sound is?
<Kimryd> You need to understand that you can't magically make things sound  "better" but what I see as better in my mind is probably not what you do
<Kimryd> ahaha it's really not that simple
<Kimryd> So what they were paid that, what format are you listening to? 192 kbps mp3?
<Kimryd> What are you listening with?
<Kimryd> What is your soundcard
<OvenWerks> yes :)
<Kimryd> How good are your ears
<Kimryd> etc
<OvenWerks> That is exactly the point
<erick_> I got what you said, but sometime enhance the sound a little bit is better.
<erick_> Let's say youtube video, for example. Let's the software enhance it a little bit.
<OvenWerks> The list of linux VSTs, LADSPA, LV2 plugins is long. almost all of them change (I hesitate to use the word enhance) the audio.
<erick_> Or even skype, with sound enhancer, it should sound better.
<OvenWerks> "enhance" means something different for each and every track.
<Kimryd> Indeed enhance is very vague and if you were to just, I don't know, put a stereo expander on it, it would probably not be very good
<OvenWerks> skype audio is enhanced already
<Kimryd> EQ is kind of all you kind do, as everything else will mess with audio more, meaning that your enhancing can easily turn out to be the oppositet
<OvenWerks> skype has some of the very best echo cancel in the business
<Kimryd> feel?\
<erick_> I see.
<Kimryd> Using EQ you can compensate for the mediocrity of speakers
<Kimryd> And that can do A LOT
<OvenWerks> (and room)
<erick_> I see.
<OvenWerks> good speakers can still do a lot more.
<Kimryd> oh boy lol, yeah, You can also spend a bunch of money on treatment for your room but
<Kimryd> You're better of just listening with better stuff
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> but youtube is GIGO
<erick_> So we don't have good sound enhancer software, then?
<OvenWerks> you can't put back what is gone.
<erick_> I could only find soundpim.
<erick_> How do you listen to youtube video well?
<OvenWerks> erick_: you want a package that just does something you don't know that "sounds better", you are not willing to findout what it is that makes things sound better. The tools are all there, but you have to know how to use them.
<erick_> I see.
<OvenWerks> I listen to youtube with the expectation that the quality is going to be less than good to be able to fit into a live stream bandwidth
<OvenWerks> I put on a CD I expect better quality... and I get it.
<erick_> Right.
<erick_> You can also use VLC to watch youtube video, and using its EQ.
<OvenWerks>  I put on a high quality flac and I might do even better, a well done OGG with out bandwidth throttling (or even MP3) will still sound better than youtube.
<erick_> I know, but you still need youtube.
<OvenWerks> I don't have great speakers, but good enough. (old Peavy network c-700s)
<OvenWerks> need? no one "needs" youtube. That is just pure faulse.
<erick_> I guess there is no too many sound enhancer in linux, then.
<OvenWerks> False even
<OvenWerks> You seem to have missed everything I (and others) have said
<erick_> I will look some more ....
<OvenWerks> There are probably no majic box SW that changes EQ and boosts level and calls itself an enhanser, for linux no.
<OvenWerks> but you can do the same thing yourself with the tools that are around.
<erick_> Why not though?
<erick_> I wish someone wrote them.
<erick_> Even game developer would need to adjust sound some time.
<zequence> A master of the tools can do wonders with just an EQ and a Comp in the master channel, while a beginner can have all the tools in the world, and it won't help a thing
<zequence> Sure, there are some things that a computer can do, by analyzing the sound waves, but it doesn't replace a good ear
<zequence> as well as experience
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, sorry, yeah I'm from Norway
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, why? Is it that obvious? :D
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: I saw that from the site. Was familiar, but wasn't sure if it was Danish or Norwegian at first
<zequence> I live in Sweden myself (though, I consider myself Finnish by identity)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, tjena :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: tjena, tjena :)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, you mean by location of birth?
<zequence> I'm in Gothenburg, actually, so not so far from Norway
<sirriffsalot_> Man.. Gothenburg, so much of the music I like comes from there
<zequence> Location and birth is Sweden, but my parents are from Finland. Also, I grew up in an area where maybe 1/4 were from Finland. That was the 80s
<zequence> So, I didn't learn my first Swedish words until I was 5, and I only started Swedish school in 4th grade (after having done 3 years in Finnish speaking school)
<zequence> Not so well integrated, so to speak
<zequence> To be very specific, I would say I'm a "finsk göteborgare"
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Not "At the Gates" I presume?
<sirriffsalot_> Hehe, yeah... I visit Helsinki often.. finnish is a bitch
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, all of the swedish metal peeps :)
<zequence> Oh, cool
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, first CD I ever got when I was a kid was Clayman, so
<zequence> Really? Well, for me, being an older generation, In Flames was a sort of At the Gates rip-off
<zequence> Kind of pop :)
<zequence> Great musicians
<zequence> Very nordic too, I suppose
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Is it your music, in the link?
<zequence> I suppose all done with ardour?
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, of course it is, they even list them as an influence, but damn good stuff, suits my taste well. Not so much these days though. Yeah all that is mine, done in the GNU/Lin homestudio :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Coolt. I'm doing some of my own metal recording in GBG right now, on Ubuntu Studio (even though I use Debian on my daily computer). Hope to share that within the year
<sirriffsalot_> GBG?
<zequence> A friend of mine, who I share the studio with, is doing some At the Gates kind of music. And, the singer in Dark Tranquility is going to add vox to it
<zequence> GBG = Gothenburg
<zequence> But, my music is not as much At the Gates, I would say
<sirriffsalot_> Ah hehe :D Lucky bastard for getting him involved!
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, got some demos or something to give a flavour of your stuff?
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: NOt really, at this point, sorry. Maybe in a few months
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: I could give you something that is absolutely not what I'm doing, a song I did one day, just for the fun of it
<zequence> But, it reflects the sound of the studio, somewhat. Not exactly well mixed
<zequence> Let's see...
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, hit me :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: https://cloud.mousike.me/index.php/s/bM6ZLRDbPTx0bvm
<zequence> Doesn't actually reflect the sound of the studio so well. It's not a good mix at all, but it's a song
<zequence> I could pass another couple of links. This is for a doom project, which I've been involved in for may years. Not a song, but a few ideas put together https://cloud.mousike.me/index.php/s/H0L4uNXkukJtBfH
<zequence> Also, I did this Meshuggah cover one day. The final mix/master is somehow getting towards the right place, but I had a few problems with the original sounds https://cloud.mousike.me/index.php/s/NvEjaE8k4pMNP7a
<zequence> I play all the instruments, also the vox, which I haven't done for maybe 15 years, so I need to warm that up a bit
<sirriffsalot_> Wish I had your drum skills :(
<zequence> I'm working on the skills still. The most work the past year has been on getting the sound right. Learning how to tune stuff properly, and what materials, and what mics to use
<zequence> I only have 8 channels, and not enough cash for more mics anyway, so a simple 2 mic setup on the overhead
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, I have to say I'm tempted to jazz up the long notes with my way of riffing things... But you probably heard I do nothing but riff after riff after riff lol :)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, there's something about the snare-recording that's out of place I think
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, or just that the pace isn't quick enough for that style of drumming, not sure yet
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: It's unevenly played, badly mixed, and who knows what else
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, ah yeah, drums need some fine mixing then
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, perhaps a little stereo reverb on the final oscillation noise with the guitar before it ends?
<zequence> The snare head for the first link is a Remo Ambassador, very highly pitched. I only used it for a couple of weeks. Have a different setup now
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Oh, you're talking fine details now. The first song, I did the whole song and the recording the same day
<zequence> ..and the mix
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, wish I was that competent in writing songs haha, I take ages... too many ages
<zequence> I don't actually do that kind of music normally. If I did, I could do one a day, or more, easily.
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, your vocals as well you said? Pretty damn good
<zequence> Yeah, but I need to work more on those
<zequence> I was surprised from that recording how well it sounded though. So, I'm actually starting to believe I can do the vocals myself, which is very liberating
<zequence> In the past, I've always had to depend on a vocalist, and that usually doesn't end well
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, is it not kind of an irony that a doom metal project plays The Struggle Is Finally Over...? :D Not to discourage you
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Oh, it has a specific meaning for me.
<zequence> The phrase, that is.
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, okay good, then keep it :)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, lucky you, I'm about as limited a vocalist as you can get
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: How is that?
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, well, without a studio I pretty much suck, haha :D Need to work my ass off keeping vocals warm or it just doesn't work
<zequence> That is what I used to think, and still do. Particularly about ranges. But, I'm learning how to use my own charasteristics better now
<sirriffsalot_> That's what I'm easing into as well
<zequence> So much is in the head
<zequence> I used to try to sound like something that was not me at all
<sirriffsalot_> Black Soul reminds me of Scar Symmetry
<sirriffsalot_> Particularly the Pitch Black Progress album
<zequence> Oh, the title is actually wrong. Supposed to be Catch Thirty Five
<zequence> That's the Meshuggah cover
<zequence> The album Catch Thirty Three
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah the sound I meant
<zequence> Ok
<zequence> That was the first recording I managed to get somewhat good.
<zequence> The drumming is painfully uneven. I was tired as hell, while recording that
<zequence> I do have a track called Black Soul, a song I wrote about 20 years ago
<sirriffsalot_> I have to admit I don't hear inconsistencies in the drums too much
<sirriffsalot_> Sounds pretty tight to me
<zequence> The tag "Black Soul" was accidentally passed on to the Meshuggah cover
<zequence> https://cloud.mousike.me/index.php/s/lEyVRxXajGR4XY3
<zequence> Kind of Meshuggah inspired, but believe it or not, this song was created between 1995-1996
<zequence> I was going for the same sort of thing they were, inspired by Pantera to a great deal, just as they were
<zequence> I don't do 4/4 so much
<zequence> So, less square, if you like
<zequence> No vocals yet. That was just a test recording
<zequence> So far, I've mostly been using ardour and calf plugins
<zequence> Haven't really become more familiar with a wider range of plugins yet
<zequence> Looking for good reverbs
<zequence> Particularly for drums
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, that's way above me, I struggle doing sequencing right, as I'm so basic when it comes to drumming haha
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, 96? Wtf? Sounds heavy for that time
<zequence> A B A B form on the song. A₁ = 3/2 B₁ = 7/4 A₂ = varied B₂ = 7/4. Pretty simple
<zequence> We had a band called Unhealth, which was actually going places, until there were some classic internal problems
<zequence> We had some success at around -97. Simpler music, so that we could achieve playing the music, basically. But, that ended at about -98. So, no one ever heard of us
<zequence> Simpler than Black Soul, that is
<zequence> This is one of the old recordings from that period https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kTYmVcWsvE
<zequence> With the original singer, and the rest of the band. Recorded on an 8 channel porta, with lousy mics
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, classic problems are? :D
<zequence> I did all of the music, and the lyrics even. Mostly because no one else was doing it
<zequence> Yep
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, I only recently got into regular-rehearsal bands, so you're gonna have to tell me hehe
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Phew. I hate rehearsals. But, that's not the main problem. The main problem is to keep a project alive long enough to finish it somehow
<zequence> People tend to want one thing one second, and something else the next second, and if your life doesn't depend on it, it may be hard to motivate people to continue
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, yeah I could see that happening already
<zequence> Good, efficient organization, with good turnout probably helps
<zequence> At the time, we were 18-20, so we had lots to learn
<zequence> Not only girls like to have fun, you know
<zequence> It's like a konstant in the human genome
<zequence> *constant
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: I liked how the music you linked to was very freely formed.
<zequence> Could it be inspired by lyrics very much?
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, yeah, no structure whatsoever lol :) I'll need to be more methodical so I can get the best of both worlds, but Maria Mena does that a lot as she really wants it to be about something instead of a pop-song
<zequence> sirriffsalot_:  I like that
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, the only way it can be freely formed is without a regular beat mostly, so
<sirriffsalot_> Now that I have a drummer with me I have to learn to keep up with her lol
<zequence> People are pretty dumb with time. It can either be in 1/2 or 1/3. Else, it's too complicated. Even 5/4 is more like 3/4 + 2/4
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, incidentally if you find yourself real bored with nothing to do and feel like drumming, listen to this track and if you like it try to set some proper drums to it, it's been rotting digitally in my machine for ages :P https://www.dropbox.com/s/q42wyh5nm2pp6nw/VMAtilZequence.wav?dl=0
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: I might just take you up on that, one GNU brother to the next ;)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, there's a synth-part version in the beginning that I had to leave out, too much work finding the stuff at the moment
<sirriffsalot_> Let me know and I'll give you the file without those lame-ass drums pooping away the track haha
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: dropbox is probably slower than my bahnhof
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, should have .ogged it first, sorry
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: No problem. Just fun to top them
<zequence> The links I posted are from my living room
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, not very hard...
<sirriffsalot_> Hehe
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: What kind of vision do you have for this track? What kind of emotion, atmosphere are you looking for?
<sirriffsalot_> <z
<zequence> NOt something metal people usually think a lot of, but it helps me from not doing something random
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, ups. I actually made it after seeing the ridiculous bouts of outcries in the VMA-performance of MIley Cyrus lol
<sirriffsalot_> The feeling is basically "look at this stupid bullshit", it has lyrics but the vocals are so bad I just muted it haha
<zequence> Ok, so it's ok if it's kind of shallow, in an artistic way?
<zequence> Reminds me of Zappa somehow
<zequence> The attitude you described, that is
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, As in "look at this stupid culture-fodder we take seriously"
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Give me the track without drums, if you please. You can send it to my email, if you want -> zequence@mousike.me
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: If you don't hear anything from me within a couple of weeks, please poke, cause it doesn't mean I have forgotten about you
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Is that Pod? It's not 2.0, but perhaps the one or two versions later?
<zequence> I use an old Peavy Supreme from 1996, or so, which cost me about 2600kr at the time
<zequence> I have a Mesa Boogie, but it's broken, and I don't have the cash to fix it. Not sure it is better though
<zequence> I will probably be blending my Peavy with a Pod2.0, or one of the virtual amps, guitarix or rakkarack
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, Pod? It's a fender mustang I amp I think, haha
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, will send it, sec
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Line 6 Pod. Maybe it's more common here
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, never had one, hehe
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, and since you're obviously guitar-oriented as well you're welcome to say "hey this could work there or like this" if you have any thoughts like that
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Cool. Then I might even re-cut the whole thing. I will try to to my Zappa thing as well as I can
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, can you do one straight version and one cut? If you find the time to do it at all :P
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Sure
<zequence> sirriffsalot: btw, two reasons to use torrents. 1) faster 2) probably better results bit per bit
<zequence> (very old discussion, probably one or two years old)
<sirriffsalot> zequence, yeah, I've just been lazy all these years, haha :)
<sirriffsalot> zequence, crap could you link me your email again?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: zequence@mousike.me
<sirriffsalot> zequence, sent! been a while since I heard that piece actually, haha
<sirriffsalot> zequence, I left the chorus vocals in there because it's tolerable and gives a feel for the song as you requested I think
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Did you forget to attach it perhaps?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, ugh, say it isn't so...
<zequence> I'm kind of musical, but would be hard to pull it off just from the written description
<zequence> haha
<sirriffsalot> Honestly that shit is just the worst... looks so lame on the screen for the person receiving it lol
<sirriffsalot> Once I forgot to add the CV to a mail... "Sorry, here it is."-mails are cringe worthy
<sirriffsalot> Aa, it was too big a file (wav)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: CV -> hehe
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Ok, I have fastmail. Don't know what their limit is
<sirriffsalot> zequence, aaand SENT
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It's pouring in, bit by bit
<person> Hieee! When can we expect the glorious new LTS 16?
<Unit193> It is due to be released on April 21st.
<person> Hurray! Looking forward to it.
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-16
<raven-noir> Hello, everyone.
<raven-noir> I have a few questions
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raven-noir> Well, do you mix and record music ?\
<cfhowlett> audacity
<raven-noir> xD What exactly is Alsa? Is it the same thing as Jack?
<cfhowlett> for EXPERT advice, #opensourcemusicians
<raven-noir> Thanks
<cfhowlett> :)
<Kimryd> raven-noir, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that Alsa and Jack are to Linux as WASAPI and ASIO4ALL are to Windows, more or less
<sancho_> hi my volume indicator is not working, i can scroll up and down but volume won't follow my directive. what can i do to ripristinate functionality?
<sancho_> i solved but i don't know how lol
<sancho_> now: how can i change my default output device from pavucontrol?
<sancho_> someone told me i could do it from gui but i don't remember the keyboard shortcut to open the menu
<zequence> sancho_: There's no keyboard shortcut that I'm aware of. Check the sound indicator
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-17
<studio-user063> hey
<zequence> studio-user063: Hello
<studio-user063> hey have you tried US 16.04 yet
<zequence> studio-user063: Oh, yes. I'm the project lead, so I better have :)
 * zequence is the project lead for another few days, anyway
<studio-user063> omg im so noob lol,
<zequence> studio-user063: There may still be some bug fixes to the ubuntu base, but we aren't making any changes until release (nothing important, anyway), so should be safe to try
<zequence> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current
<studio-user063> yes thats the one i am running, 16th april image
<studio-user063> have the worksp[aces been removed?
<zequence> They are probably just not enabled, or visible
<zequence> Check settings
<zequence> ..and applets for the top bar
<zequence> We synced with Xubuntu, so we have what they have, basically, as far as the desktop setup goes
<studio-user063> ahhhh ok, thanks
<veniero> Hello everybody. I'm just starting my experience with ubuntu studio.
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-10
<studio-user821> Hi, I'm a regular ubuntu (xubutu user) and have an  e-piano with USB-MIDI output, It already worked  with musescore, LMMS did not work right out the box ,I Installed the ubuntustudio packages and want to use Jackd to connect the MIDI-USB-EPiano with LMMS or some similar software. IS there a good manual? I would prefer not to get to deep into optimazing the software, I just want to use the e-Piano to create simple tacks an
<studio-user821> My current configuration: https://pastebin.com/KNCHCTAN
<OvenWerks> studio-user821: if installing jack... use apt not the softare GUI
<OvenWerks> studio-user821: you will also need to make sure your user is in the audio group. The easiest way to make sure these two things are set up correctly is to use the ubuntustudio-controls package
<OvenWerks> It will allow you to put your user in the audio group and correct a jack install that was not done from the command line
<studio-user821> »ubuntustudio-controls« ist bereits die neuste Version (1.3).
<studio-user821> I have ubutu studio controls Installed, but I'm missing the step: waht do I have to click so that I get software sound generated from the USB-MIDI Input?
<OvenWerks> Jack wants rt access which it will only get if the user is in the audio group. So if jack starts ok then this is setup right.
<OvenWerks> In LMMS each track has a gear wheel at the front
<OvenWerks> it opens a menu with midi at the bottom, and midi has input and output
<studio-user821> I guess evrething is set up right... http://imgur.com/a/fE4yj
<OvenWerks> in the input select the midi port of your midi in.
<OvenWerks> Ya that looks right.
<OvenWerks> Once I connect my midi port to a synth track I hit keys and get noise.. so I guess lmms connects itself to jack output ports
<studio-user821> I get these configs, and have no real idea, what to choose
<studio-user821> http://imgur.com/a/Jn5ai
<OvenWerks> ALSA-Sequencer is what mine is set to.
<studio-user821> Is there somewhere a step by step picture manual about how to connect an usb MIDI-piano  with jack to lmms?
<OvenWerks> studio-user821: I have never used lmms beyond getting noise out of it. I am not a keyboard player might be why :)  but lmms doews not seem to need jack at all and in fact doesn't use the midi part of jack in any case.
<OvenWerks> Which is why you use ALSA.
<OvenWerks> if you have a usb-midi piano, it should show up all on it's own. That is, it should be selectable from within lmms.
<OvenWerks> It would have to be connected to each channel you need it for.
<OvenWerks> Things to look for, a USB midi port may not have the name on the instrument, but rather the name of the USB chip manufacture
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I need to take my son to a class. Back later.
<studio-user821> ok, It shows up on its own in rosegarden, but not in lmms, which is more designed for synthesizer games, somwhere was a hint that jack should work in lmms if the automatic detection does not.... anyway, need to sleep... its 00:52 am here, I go to my lokal Linux user group and ask around if somone has experience with sound on linux stuff and knows maybe up to date beginner instructions, anyway, thx
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-12
<hermit> For some reason the "software" package seems to be broken. It goes into a grey screen mode as soon as I switch to Updates, with a spinning wheel showing it is doing something. Going to all and picking a package or typing an appname does the same thing. Any ideas?
 * hermit wonders if everyone here is asleep, and shouts "BOO"!
<hermit> Sound asleep.... Thinks
 * hermit plays the bagpipes very, very loudly...
<hermit> Hello
<OvenWerks> hermit: yup, just woke up
 * OvenWerks agrees that "software" is broken
<OvenWerks> I suggest sudo apt install synaptic apt-xapian-index
<OvenWerks> hermit: ^^^
<OvenWerks> hermit: "Software" is included in UbuntuStudio because it is part of the base ubuntu that Studio is built on.
<mhall119> hey all, what apps are there for creating music on Ubuntu?
<mhall119> my son want to learn how, and I haven't a clue where to start
<OvenWerks> mhall119: what kind of music, what kind of creation?
<mhall119> electronic/house/dance?
<OvenWerks> mhall119: is this recording a mic or other audio source?
<OvenWerks> ah so kb in
<mhall119> no, just wants to generate repetative beats and such, to use in programs he's making on Scratch
<OvenWerks> and or pattern based
<mhall119> pattern based sounds right
<OvenWerks> That is a hard question for me :) being a guitarst...
<mhall119> heh
<OvenWerks> LMMS comes to mind
<OvenWerks> qtractor
<OvenWerks> http://openavproductions.com/luppp/ or Fabula (at the same site
<OvenWerks> mhall119: for drum patterns hydrogen
<mhall119> thanks OvenWerks
<mhall119> I'll give them all a try
<OvenWerks> you may get more ideas on #opensourcemusicians too
<OvenWerks> or ask on the linux audio users mailing list.
<studio-user045> hi
<studio-user045> anyone know any good video editors for professional use on linux?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-13
<basskuroi> hello
<basskuroi> I'm having a problem: after an update, there's no sound
<scale0x> muy buenas
<scale0x> hay alguien por aquí que pueda ayudarme
<scale0x> soy antoñito pardal
<scale0x> lo digo porque no encuentro el paquete de soundfounts sf2 o no se cargarlo a qsynth
<eylul> ok I am here
* eylul changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 17.04 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2017/04/ubuntu-studio-17-04-released/| Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
* eylul changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 17.04 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2017/04/ubuntu-studio-17-04-released/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<krytarik> eylul: Thanks! :)
<eylul> np
<eylul> :)
<Unit193> Oop, missed one.
<krytarik> Heh, well the post wasn't there earlier. :P
<Unit193> http → https, I note. :P
<krytarik> Oh heh, depending on what you mean by that - I see the Studio one want forward, while the Pastes one could. :P
<krytarik> Erm, went.
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-14
<ginggs> OvenWerks: btw, the lmms-vst-server package seems to be new in zesty http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/lmms-vst-server it didn't exist before http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/lmms-vst-server , which explains your surprise at finding wine was seeded. i filed debian bug #860312 - but the maintainer wants to keep the recommends :(
<ubottu> Debian bug 860312 in src:lmms "lmms: please lower the indirect dependency on wine" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/860312
<ginggs> OvenWerks: what can we do to remove wine from ubuntustudio dvd seeds for AA?
<OvenWerks> We tried... it will take someone with more seed fu than I have.
<studio-user093> Hi I am new to this program. Any tips?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-15
<Moha> hi , can someone help me
<Moha> i try to fix this problem
<Moha> list of sources cound not be read
<Moha> i tryd this first in the terminal
<Moha> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moha> but just nothin happens
<Moha> huhu someone there ?
<maitake> has anyone successfully installed the nvidia driver (375 or 340) using ubuntu studio? seems like it may have issues with the low latency kernel
<maitake> i boot to a black screen
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-16
<studio-user213> cool
<studio-user901> hello friends
<studio-user901> goodbye friends
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-09
<studio-user114> sorry this is a newb question, but for the life of me I can't find the username/password documented for linux studio..
<studio-user114> ubuntu w/ no password isn't working
<OvenWerks> studio-user114: Also try #xubuntu, but I am not sure what you are trying to do
<krytarik> The answer is "ubuntustudio", of course.
<OvenWerks> Oh for live session? I guess tat makes sense, no password.
<krytarik> Yep.
<slidinghorn> Any JACK gurus willing to help a debian user?  I know this isn't a debian room, but I'm in every other channel I can think of and going insane, haha
<OvenWerks> what do you want to do with jack?
<slidinghorn> eventually, a lot...lol - I'll be running a mixer and using hydrogen, ams, ardour, etc for recording & production.  For now, though, I just want to get it to run xD
<OvenWerks> just looking at your conversation in #ardour... you were talking to the author of jack there :)
<OvenWerks> But he is probably pretty tired at this time it's after midnight
<OvenWerks> (where he is)
<slidinghorn> yeah it's late - 00:30 here, too...I just keep weird hours
<OvenWerks> if you have dbus trouble, that is not jack really.
<OvenWerks> you might try using pasuspender as a workaround though.
<slidinghorn> pulse is completely disabled now
<OvenWerks> I wuld think that jack shouldn't care about dbus then... unless you are using qjckctl to start jack
<slidinghorn> I am...
<OvenWerks> *qjackctl
<OvenWerks> in that case try going to the misc tab in the setup
<slidinghorn> I'm there...
<OvenWerks> there are two checkboxes on the right hand side that say dbus for something, uncheck them
<slidinghorn> both are unchecked :/
<OvenWerks> what user are you set up as? (running jack as)
<slidinghorn> my usual login user...which is added to the audio group
<OvenWerks> ok, and you have tried killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> And as you have no pulse running, there is no browser or other application currently using audio?
<slidinghorn> I have a browser open..let me close that and try
<OvenWerks> The browser should only grab an audio device if it needs it, so playing audio or paused on audio
<OvenWerks> has anyone told you to try run this command and paste the output topastebin.com or similar: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> (should be all one line)
<OvenWerks> but you can split it at the &&s and run them as three lines
<slidinghorn> http://paste.debian.net/1019353/
<OvenWerks> so they are all closed and not used,
<OvenWerks> what happens if you just do: jackd -d alsa -d hw:PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> (I think the rest has reasonable defaults
<slidinghorn> http://paste.debian.net/1019354/
<slidinghorn> that didn't paste everything...
<OvenWerks> I was going to say it looks pretty sparce
<slidinghorn> http://paste.debian.net/1019355/
<OvenWerks> Odd, can you play audio at all with other applications like aplay?
<slidinghorn> I'll check in a sec, but here's an interesting part.  If I reinstall that dbux-x11, here's where it hangs if I run the command you gave http://paste.debian.net/1019356/
<slidinghorn> dbus-x11*
<OvenWerks> That looks about right, I don't think that is hung though
<OvenWerks>  in another terminal try jack_lsp
<slidinghorn> http://paste.debian.net/1019357/
<OvenWerks> That says jackd is running with two inputs and 6 outputs
<OvenWerks> If you restart qjackctl and open the connections window you should be able to see them there too.
<OvenWerks> qjackctl will not be able to stop that instance of jackd :) but ^c or closing the window might... or killall -9 jackd
<OvenWerks> qjackctl should work now though after you do that for starting and stopping.
<slidinghorn> if I try to run qjackctl X freezes
<OvenWerks> In any case I have kids to put to bed and a wife who would like my company
<OvenWerks> Ouch
<OvenWerks> maybe use patchage for connecting things instead then.
<OvenWerks> anyway, I have to go
<slidinghorn> thank you so much for helping
<SlidingHorn> I gave in and installed Ubuntu studio, however I'm stuck in a login loop. .Xauthority and .ICEauthority and /tmp all the the proper ownership and permissions. I've also tried renaming .Xauthority to have it regenerate to no avail. Next step?
<SlidingHorn> my /var/log/syslog says indicator-sound-service[1390]: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<SlidingHorn> uninstalled and reinstalled lightdm (and everything that went wth it) - also made sure that everything was updated.  Still looped
<eagles0513876> hey all
<eagles0513876> sakrecoer: hey hey
<studio-user362> Hello
<eagles0513876> hi studio-user362
<studio-user362> I'm looking for help setting up an HP Photosmart C4500 with Ubuntu Studio 17.10
<studio-user362> got it
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-10
<goatia> Hi all, Please could someone help, for some reason I lost my main volume control tab, Im new at Studio and still trying to find my way around. System was fine last night, when I start up now it takes longer than usual. I suspect it might have something to do with plugging in a Yamaha Keyboard on USB, not sure, any help and guidence will be appreciated!
<goatia> Hi all, can anyone help me with audio problem, not connecting to pulseaudio
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-11
<MaynardWaters> hello
<MaynardWaters> anyone have any suggestions on a monitor/screen for kdenlive video editing?
<MaynardWaters> I'm considering this beast...
<MaynardWaters> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC4Z5241544&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction-MKPL&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-MKPL-_-Monitors%20-%20LCD%20Flat%20Panel-_-LG%20Electronics-_-9SIAC4Z5241544&cm_sp=&AID=11517614&PID=6361382&SID=trd-435560208
<studio-user765> hi
<studio-user765> help
<studio-user765> anyone theere
<studio-user332> ciao è l mia prima volta qui, si parla in italiano?
<slidinghorn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slidinghorn> When trying to start JACK from qjackctl, I get the following error in the message window (this does not change if I add "pasuspend -- " before the server prefix) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Zmw56yhFq/
<slidinghorn> this is Ubuntu Studio 18.04
<OvenWerks> odd, I had no trouble starting and stopping jack via dbus
<OvenWerks> However I was using jack_control not qjackctl.
<slidinghorn> Also possibly of interest, after I "Quit" qjackctl, jackdbus is still running, according to ps aux
<slidinghorn> If I attempt to open qjackctl again and start the server (without killing the previously opened jackdbus process) I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sq9wfJ3h9J/
<OvenWerks> jackdbus should still be running, but if you do jack_control status it should return stopped.
<OvenWerks> pasuspend should not be needed.
<OvenWerks> (for over 4 years now i think)
<slidinghorn> jack_control status returns ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.268:/org/jackaudio/Controller: dbus.exceptionsDBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<OvenWerks> It sounds like jackdbus is not running correctly then... so killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<slidinghorn> status now returns "stopped"
<OvenWerks> qjackctl should work better too.
<OvenWerks> what is sound card 3? is it a USB audio box?
<slidinghorn> I have my interface set to my USB headset.  This is what JACK says in Messages now when I click "Start" (currently the status seems stuck on "stopping")  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HDKKQ2nXQH/
<OvenWerks> Ok, lets try pasting the output of: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> All one line
<slidinghorn> should I click "Stop" first?
<OvenWerks> no
<slidinghorn> Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYgG3mH7Pv/
<OvenWerks> How did jackd get started? was that with qjackdbus or some other way?
<slidinghorn> I have no idea - I've only attempted to start using qjackctl, and even though it says it failed, jackdbus still is running
<OvenWerks> Thats just the dbus server part, jackdbus it self is not.
<slidinghorn> what's this?  /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -dhw:Hea -r48000 -p64 -n2
<slidinghorn> (qjackctl still shows "stopping" btw...been like that for 14 minutes now
<OvenWerks> -p64 -n2 may be a bit small for a USB 1.1 audio interface though, might try -p64 -n2 or -p128 -n2
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp should show at least 4 ports
<OvenWerks> (unless it errors)
<slidinghorn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h8SNjr6gCG/
<OvenWerks> jack can be started in two ways, with dbus and with out. jackd is without dbus control though it still uses dbus to ask pulse to give up the interface
<OvenWerks> jack is frozen, killall -9 jackd jackdbus qjackctl
<slidinghorn> ok...
<OvenWerks> then open qjackctl again and go to settings
<OvenWerks>  in setting change frames/period from 64 to 128
<slidinghorn> done
<OvenWerks>  try to restart
<slidinghorn> ayyyyyy
<slidinghorn> so in lay-terms...why was that a problem?
<OvenWerks> the usb driver/card combination was not able to handle the small size of buffer
<OvenWerks> the fact that it is limited to 16bit audio kind of hints at it being a USB 1.1 design rather than USB 2.0 audio.
<slidinghorn> okay...now when selecting an input device, I have an option for hw:Snowball and hw:Snowball,0  -- what's the difference?
<OvenWerks> there shold be no difference between the two.
<OvenWerks> snowball is a USB mic?
<slidinghorn> yes
<OvenWerks> use zita-a2j to connect it
<OvenWerks> other wise you will have input to jack only
<OvenWerks> In other words set up jack with your output device and then add the snowball with zita-a2j
<slidinghorn> okay
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -j mic -d hw:snowball  -r 48000  -p 128 -n 2 &
<slidinghorn> hmm...typing zita into my search only pulls up zita-mu1, zita-Rev1 and AT1
<OvenWerks> or something like that
<slidinghorn> oh I have to call it via CLI - got ya
<OvenWerks> sigh, I thought it was included
<slidinghorn> apt-cache policy shows zita-ajbridge is installed...apparently it's not in the menu though
<OvenWerks> ya, in qjackctl connections window and "mic" port should just show up
<OvenWerks> no it is not in the menu
<OvenWerks>  it has no gui
<OvenWerks> it can be added to qjackctl though
<OvenWerks> in the qjackctl setup window in the Options tab there is a line with checkbox called: Execute script avter Startup.
<OvenWerks> the zita-a2j line can go there
<OvenWerks> Then it will start at the same time as jack does
<slidinghorn> without the ampersnad, I take it?
<OvenWerks> the & is needed
<slidinghorn> ah, ok
<OvenWerks> it lets control return to qjackctl
<slidinghorn> (sorry for all the dumb questions - completely new at this)
<OvenWerks> we all start somewhere
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-12
<studio-user690> hello
<studio-user690> anyone out there
<slidinghorn> what's up
<studio-user751> Has anyone else dual booted with uefi?
<slidinghorn> I have
<OvenWerks> good, I have kept my drives "bios-ish"
<slidinghorn> studio-user751: what's your question?  (I've noticed you've been in and out of here without actually asking a question and then leaving quickly)
<studio-user751> Have I? I've just been wondering if it's a common thing to do. I've been trying to figure out the boot order and grub stuff that I'm not clear on.
<studio-user751> I'm also new to IRC which may explain why I'm in and out.
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-13
<Digit> hi, just wondering if/when next release likely hapn?
<Digit>     ~~ wondering which release best to go for, 16.04.3LTS or 17.10 or wait for next release out in a few days/weeks(?)...?
<slidinghorn> Digit: the Ubuntu release is scheduled for I think April 26th.  I don't know if Studio is on that same schedule or not, however
<Digit> thanks for the info. :)  *downloading 17.10 for now on that basis at least a fortnight*
<slidinghorn> Digit: 18.04 is available, it's just in beta until then, so there may be some quirks
<Digit> while investigating what it takes to install on devuan, natron (which i hear good things about), i thought to look to ubuntu studio again.  it probably doesnt even have natron... ... even in the beta release?
<slidinghorn> Digit: not sure what that is, but I don't see it in the repos via apt-cache search
<Digit> natron's claim to fame is to be a foss replacement for after effects.  or the nearest to such a thing.
<Digit> seems ideal to get included in ubuntustudio
<Digit> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natron_%28software%29
<slidinghorn> Digit: compton is available in the repos if you're looking for a compositor
<Digit> afaik, compton's a different kind of beast.  different role of "compositor".
<slidinghorn> oh, I was thinking window compositing...
<Digit> if you mean compton the an X composite manager
<Digit> yeah
<ErichEickmeyer> Digit, slidinghorn: Ubuntu Studio is releasing 18.04 on April 26th. The difference is that this one is, unfortunately due to low manpower, not an LTS. We hope to pick-up some momentum for 18.10 with some new features.
<slidinghorn> ErichEickmeyer: I don't know how much help I'd be, but I'd be willing to volunteer where I can
<ErichEickmeyer> slidinghorn: Excellent! Anything at this point helps, but the need in 18.10 is going to especially be for packagers. Check out https://ubuntustudio.org/contribute. 18.04 can also use a ton of testing. Any and all bug reporting is invaluable. :)
<slidinghorn> ErichEickmeyer: interestingly enough, i'm trying to learn how to package right now, lol
<ErichEickmeyer> slidinghorn: Good! and... same. :) I know how to package for .rpm, so I've been trying to learn .deb to transfer that knowledge.
<slidinghorn> I'm doing my first one now, but the packaging guide is a little lacking for cmake-compiled software
<ErichEickmeyer> Yeah, it's a different ball-of-wax for sure.
<h9l> Greetings from Romania.
<h9l> Sorry to bother, but could someone please help me setup Jack? It fails to initialize the server when I launch it in Regular Ubuntu -and- Ubuntu Studio.
<h9l> Something about the capture card.
<h9l_> Here's a copy of the error log:
<h9l_> https://pastebin.com/Djd2x7tY
<h9l_> Could someone please help?
<slidinghorn> h9l_: Using qjackctl?
<h9l_> yup
<h9l_> Brand spanking new install of Ubuntu Studio, throwing out the same error I got in my Regular ubuntu.
<h9l_> And here I thought I messed something up.
<slidinghorn> h9l_: which version of ubuntu studio are you using?
<h9l_> 17.10
<h9l_> I'm a dumb ass
<h9l_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/224151/jack-server-could-not-be-started-when-using-qjackctl/232163
<h9l_> Found the solution.
<slidinghorn> h9l_: that worked for you?
<h9l_> Didn't set an interface
<h9l_> Rebooting for some updates. Cheers!
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-14
<mumrikmoose> ok I am pretty sure this is a FAQ: I get frequent xruns at buffer size 128 (44.1k) while I also would prefer even shorter latency
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicans would know
<AiOGajo> Hi all
<F_> hi I upgraded from 16.10 to 17.10 and the keyboard stopped working on my dell latitude e6230. I can't seem to log in or get command line at start up
<mumrikmoose> rt kernel seems to work better however no nvidia support it appears :(
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-15
<studio-user485> hi
<captain-tux_> Hello
<captain-tux_> sup
<studio-user846> hi
<slidinghorn> what's up studio-user846
<studio-user846> i cannot install ubuntu studio because i have an internal ssd with adaptor *instead of cdrom( and it said that it whants to mount unmount it as cdrom, but it is ssd
<studio-user846> maybe i have to change something but i don t know
<slidinghorn> studio-user846: that's a new one...
<captain-tux_> When does it display that, exactly?
<studio-user846> exaclty i don t remember but it was like i said, instead of ssd it belives that it is cdrom and it said that it cannot mount it and therefore it cannot install ubuntu or something like this
<studio-user846> maybe it need a command before instalation
<captain-tux_> Okay, there are two possibilities I can think of: A. Is there a Windows 10 installation on that drive and is that weird shutdown/sleep-hybrid mode active? B. You SSD might be misidentified by the BIOS, have you looked if it's displayed as an AHCI/Hard Drive device?
<studio-user846> i try to install over windows, i windows the ssd works fine
<captain-tux_> C. Partition table messed up
<captain-tux_> So you ant to replace Windows or dual-boot?
<captain-tux_> *want
<studio-user846> first i installed windows, and then i m trying to install ubuntu studio, i mean now it tries but it blocks, doesn t finish
<slidinghorn> studio-user846: so you want to keep Windows, as well?
<captain-tux_> But you want to delete the Windows installation and only use Ubuntu Studio?
<studio-user846> i want dual boot, the ssd that it is not recognized it is for data, no windows there, only the fact that it is with adaptor for cdrom, it s about a laptop
 * captain-tux_ scratches
<studio-user846> no it s new
<captain-tux_> No, I'm scratching my head.. :D
<studio-user846> it works well i windows, but in ubuntu has recognision problems
<studio-user846> i though that maybe sbdy might know a command to type i terminal before installing
<slidinghorn> studio-user846: are you able to boot into the Live environment?
<studio-user846> yes
<studio-user846> after that apper the problem
<slidinghorn> I think you may have the RAID setting turned on in your BIOS - When your machine is booting, enter your BIOS (usually Del or F9 or something - depends on the machine) and set yoru SATA mode to ACHI
<slidinghorn> s/yoru/your
<studio-user846> i ll try, thank you
<studio-user856> hi again
<studio-user856> i m me again...with the ssd problem
<studio-user856> sata was on archi
<studio-user856> the textual message on installation is>
<studio-user856> faild to mount partitions
<studio-user856> the installer needs to commit changes to partitions tables but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted : /cdrom
<studio-user856> please close ny applications using these mont points
<slidinghorn> studio-user856: okay, stick around - I'm researching to see how we can help :)
<studio-user856> would you like the installer to try to unmount these partitions again?
<studio-user856> two options: go back/continue
<slidinghorn> in the Live environment, can you post the output of lsblk to a pastebin?
<studio-user670> do you think because windows use it in background?
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-08
<Jessedavid4> Has anyone tried to connect a Samson G-Track pro before? I just bought one and it is not being detected by jack or anything it seems. If anyone has some information on how to properly get this to work, I'd appreciate the help.
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: have you tried arecord -l
<OvenWerks> does it list there?
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: next question... are you using the mic for both input and out put or are you trying to use the mic for input and the computer for output?
<OvenWerks> Yet another question, how are you starting jack?
<OvenWerks> Oh and I should ask, which OS are you using? Which release number (ie I am using 18.04)
<OvenWerks> I should also ask how you intend to use the mic. Music, pod cast, interviews (this looks like a good one on one interview mic)
<Jessedavid4> It does not list on arecord -l || I am using the mic for both input and output, but have just tried to use it for input as well. || I should slightly rephrase this. I was using the Ubuntu Studio Controls to try and set up the mic. And it cannot recognize it. Nor when I open up QJack, it does not detect a device is even there. ||  Using 18.10
<Jessedavid4> Planning on using it for Music (with hooking up my mandolin =) and for group calls via google voice.
<Jessedavid4> Another thing. It is hooked up via USB.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-09
<miiauu> hi
<miiauu> Where can I find the power manage options? But not the "power off when X minutes inactive"  I mean the processor energy profile like "powersaving", " high energy", "equilibrated" and so on
<krytarik> miiauu: You got an answer in the Telegram cafe group, where you asked this first earlier.
<miiauu> ain't got this option on ubuntustudio options
<miiauu> only 2 options
<miiauu> poowersave and performance
<krytarik> Yeah, you won't get more.
<miiauu> there's no "high energy" option?
<krytarik> What does that even mean?
<miiauu> my 2,2 cpu goes 1,9ghz
<miiauu> intel boost put cpu at 2,7ghz.......not on linux
<miiauu> why?
<krytarik> Well, if you want to overclock, you need something else than the CPU governor indeed.
<miiauu> intel turboboost is nnot overclock
<miiauu> haha
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: It looks like we need a doc page on CPU governors and such based on the conversation krytarik had with miiauu last night (22:30ish)
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-11
<studiobot> Atte Järvinen was added by: Atte Järvinen
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-12
<Polo> Hi
<Polo> I am new on ubuntustudio and i want to know what is the admin password to launch updates
<Polo> someone to help me please ?
<rpmohn> Hi -- I use x2go to connect back to my UbuntuStudio at home, but it keeps using the XFCE4 session instead of the nice UbuntuStudio session. Anyone know what command I can use to manually launch with that session type?
<Eickmeyer> rpmohn: I'm looking into it, but you might be able to ask in #ubuntu.
<rpmohn> OK. It's been bugging me! Thanks
<Eickmeyer> rpmohn: The command used is basically "startx ubuntustudio-session". Beyond that, I don't know.
<rpmohn> Eickmeyer: OK, I will try that now!
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-13
<fijidrummerboii> Hi; I'm looking to install the latest lowlatency kernel from source; how would I go about doing that?
<Eickmeyer> Umm... unsupported.
<user554> Hi, I'm looking for some advice on how to use Qjackctl. I can't seem to figure out the way to connect a midi keyboard in it.
<Eickmeyer> user554: Qjackctl is no longer the preferred method to configuring Jack.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | user554
<ubottu> user554: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<OvenWerks> user554: you will probably need to use a2jmidid -e to make sure that alsa midi device show up in the jack graph as well.
<user554> Thanks, I'll look into it.
<OvenWerks> As Eickmeyer has stated, -controls does this for you.
<user554> Thank you both
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
<OvenWerks> Also you will want to make sure you have the latest version of -controls, see: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<OvenWerks> for the latest version
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: That's mentioned in the wiki article linked.
<user554> Nice, thanks. So installing backports presents no stability issues?
<Eickmeyer> user554: The packages in those backports are very minimal. Also, you're confusing the term stability. Stability, in the sense that is typically with an LTS, means nothing changes except security. It does not mean bug-free.
<Eickmeyer> That said, the backports are fairly stable in terms of updates.
<user554> Okay
<user554> I didn't know that
<Eickmeyer> It's a confusing/ambiguous term.
<user554> One more question: is it a good idea to add KxStudio repos?
<OvenWerks> Backports are things that have already been released for the next iso release but may also be useful for older iso releases.
<OvenWerks> user554: yes and no.
<Eickmeyer> user554: We highly discourage adding KXStudio repos and cannot support it once added.
<OvenWerks> I would not use cadence.
<OvenWerks> (or anything that relies on it)
<OvenWerks> user554: there is work going on to package all usable kxstudio packages into ubuntu
<OvenWerks> you will find in backports Carla for example.
<Eickmeyer> Carla is also in the upcoming 19.04 release.
<M_aD> also about KXstudio:  NOTE: The KXStudio project is currently on a break, regular development is expected to return later in 2019. https://kx.studio/
<OvenWerks> Ya, some parts on kxstudio are quite old these days
<OvenWerks> Carla has just gone through (is still going through) quite a lot of development.
 * M_aD is waiting for Ubuntu Studio 19.04 to be released
<M_aD> might switch back to it after all those years
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: Did you try the beta?
<Eickmeyer> IMO, the current daily works better than the beta.
<user554> My current issue is connecting the midi signal from an instrument to a standalone plugin. Jack seems to be running but no sound whatsoever.
<Eickmeyer> user554: Open patchage. You'll find the connections there.
<Eickmeyer> Audio with MIDI must be manually routed to your audio output.
<Eickmeyer> Carla can also do routing.
<M_aD> Eickmeyer: no i didn't, might download the daily build though later on. On a sidenote, i was involved with the ubuntu studio project back in 2012/2013 as iso tester iirc.
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: We could definitely use some testing this cycle! Expecting RC any hour now.
<M_aD> cool, i could give it a spin
<Eickmeyer> Rosco2 is our testing lead currently, with me acting as such in his absence.
<Eickmeyer> He's away on a trip right now, so chances are I'll have to handle this one.
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: Feel free to join #ubuntustudio-devel. :)
<M_aD> thanks for the info :) jumping into the channel in a few
<studio-user631> hey. so i new to linux distros. for Ubuntu Studio, is there a way to check if it installed right? the last time i tried it said "Ubutu (low latency)"
<Eickmeyer> Uh... stick around longer next time?
<M_aD> the good old bad habits of newbies: jump in, ask, leave within less than a minute
<M_aD> that'll never change :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-14
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> If anybody wants to help test the release candidate, please do! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds
<studio-user881> aboutt new ubuntustudio disco RC......it works :)
<M_aD> morning
<studiobot> Pierre was added by: Pierre
<Paavi2_0> my install of ubuntustudio will not boot (properly). i have an encrypted / and i suspect that me issuing the command "sudo apt autoremove" would have something to do with this, since proposed for removal was cryptsetup-initramfs. does anyone know how to fix this?
<M_aD> "my install of ubuntustudio " --> which version?
<Paavi2_0> i can't confirm but i think it is 18.04
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: Since this isn't specific to the Ubuntu Studio tools, feel free to ask in #ubuntu. You might get a quicker response there.
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: Oh, you already have. :)
<Paavi2_0> another question: how would i tell which version i have got if i can't get past this http://unikko.org/~paavi/boot.jpg ?
<Paavi2_0> kernel is 4.18.0-17-lowlatency, any guesses?
<M_aD> 4.18 sounds more like 18.10, unless 18.04 got that kernel too
 * M_aD just returned to buntu after several years of not using it
<Paavi2_0> me too
<Paavi2_0> for most multimedia stuff incl. using mixxx ubuntustudio seem just better and less painful than debian, which i otherwise gladly use.
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: open a terminal, type "lsb_release -a". That will show you what version you are on.
<Paavi2_0> Eickmeyer: does not work if i do not have fully running system, now does it? :( i am stuck at initramfs prompt
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: Yeah, your installation is completely messed-up.Keep working with tomreyn, but at this point, I'd just reinstall.
<Paavi2_0> i think this is fixable
<Paavi2_0> just not without help.
<Paavi2_0> Eickmeyer: it is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1801629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801629 in OEM Priority Project "direct dependencies of ubiquity should not be autoremovable" [High,Fix released]
<Paavi2_0> now i remember what it was i hated about ubuntu back in 2012 :D
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: If you read that thread, the bug no longer exists in 19.04, which releases within the week.
<Paavi2_0> Eickmeyer: nice but i would like the computer with my previous tweaks ready on friday
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: I understand. Keep working with tomreyn if that's your goal. He's amazing at support, and a really great guy.
<Paavi2_0> Eickmeyer: i already want to buy him a beverage of choice and give him a lunch
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-06
<HiDeHo> hi all anyone here atm
<HiDeHo> interesting.
<HiDeHo> empty.
<HiDeHo> \I am having some problems with ubuntu Studio 20.04 running in vbox
<HiDeHo> i cant install guest adidions because it is not in software app. on ubuntu and other similar os its in synaptic
<PLC> hi' there
<PLC> I've got a question about version of ubuntu studio ... Is I install Beta of the lastest version, is it easy to swap to full version on 23 april ?? :)
<PLC> not full version, juste the moment release :)
<Eickmeyer> PLC: If you keep it upgraded, that will automatically happen.
<PLC> ok beta is not UFO version ^^
<Eickmeyer> All you have to do is accept the software updates as they come and what you have (beta) will eventually become final.
<PLC> ok :)
<PLC> thanks
<PLC> I'm doing a bootable key just to see news
<Eickmeyer> PLC: If you're talking about a USB iso image, that will not be updated, You'll have to overwrite it with the final after it comes out.
<PLC> I'm under mint for now, but I think, I'm going to switch because I use a lot of feature of this bundle
<PLC> If I install beta version from USB ... ?
<PLC> I already test ubuntu studion few month ago, but definitivly It's the distro I need
<Eickmeyer> No, if you already installed, the installation, so long as it's kept updated, will become final.
<zurn> hi everyone, I'm can no longer start Ardour 5 due to a corrupted config file... can anyone help me figure it out? here's what I get when I run the program: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wBNqyYGF8S/
<Eickmeyer> Sorry about the confusion, PLC.
<Eickmeyer> zurn: open a terminal, type "rm -rf ~/.config/ardour5". It does indeed look like your config is corrupt.
<PLC> yes Eickmeyer not really clear for me (I'm french, maybe that wrong ... :D)
<PLC> so Key is ready... I'm going to test it (without WM :) )
<PLC> because I'm not sure my GPU is really supported
<zurn> Eickmeyer: fixed, thanks a lot
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-07
<drose23> Hi! a newbie here. I would just like to ask. What is the default username and password for Ubuntu Studio? Thanks!
<bugsle_cz[m]> Hi, i am bit confused about ubuntu studio controls and carla. Is there a possibilty to invoke all the programs with their connections? Thanks
<bugsle_cz[m]> <drose23 "Hi! a newbie here. I would just "> hi, i dont think there is any default login + psw
<Cram> Hi, newbie here. I've installed Ubuntu Studio 19.10 but it is extrememly slow. Please assist.
<StevenJayCohen> Cram: not enough info
<Cram> What info do you need from me and where do I get it?
<Cram> As I've said I'm a newbie.
<StevenJayCohen> Extremely slow doesn't give anyone enough information about your system to have an idea where to start. Realize that we cannot see your system. So, you need to write out the situation in detail so that someone might find a clue in your description.
<Cram> Understood. I have 8gig ram, 160 HHD sata and Nvideo screen card which I've disabled now and the speed is not much faster. When changing between applications, opening applications etc it takes about 30 seconds to open and sometimesit does not open applications at all.
<Cram> On Mint I could find the system info but on this distro I have no idea where to find it.
<StevenJayCohen> Cram: have you asked on #xubuntu since XFCE is the environment?
<Cram> No, I waas not aware of this.
<StevenJayCohen> Just a thought
<Cram> I've posted there as well now thanx.
<StevenJayCohen> Also, since you mentioned Mint, you could install Ubuntu Mate and run the UbuntuStudio installer on top of that if you want to feel a bit more Mint-y
<StevenJayCohen> That way, you'll have Mate and then add the tweaks from UbuntuStudio :)
<Cram> Mint became slow after doing updates. Hence i moved to this distro. Also I'm intending on using this distro for music production and videos etc.
<StevenJayCohen> Mint forks Ubuntu, so you just moved closer to the updates (and possibly the slowness in your case)
<StevenJayCohen> If you'd like to try an unrelated distro to see if your issue persists, you should check out Fedora since it does not inherit from Debian like Ubuntu and Mint do.
<StevenJayCohen> Fedora and SuSE are related to Redhat, not Debian.
<Cram> Yes, it appears to be the case. When I installed from fresh I allow to install 3rd party softwares as well. Then is does the same.
<Cram> Where or how can Icheck the system info on htis distro?
<StevenJayCohen> If you like Mint and you'd like a good "test" install their LMDE version which is based on Debian. If the same issue happens there, then its somewhere upstream of Mint.
<StevenJayCohen> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/01/system-info-hardware-details-command-line/
<Cram> Hi Sorry, this pc just hung up and I had to pull the battrey out. Seems I lost the history of our chat as well
<StevenJayCohen> Cram: If you like Mint and you'd like a good "test" install their LMDE version which is based on Debian. If the same issue happens there, then its somewhere upstream of Mint.
<Eickmeyer> !mint | Just for clarity sake
<ubottu> Just for clarity sake: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<StevenJayCohen> Sorry Eickmeyer. I didn't mean to flood the channel with offtopic stuff.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: You're fine. I just want to make sure that's known. :)
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: There should only ever be one Jack session ever started.
<Eickmeyer> If you have more than one, that's a problem.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks doesn't seem to be here.
<Eickmeyer> Ping timeout. He's having internet trouble. :(
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: That's why I'd love an indicator that something else has started a session, just easier to troubleshoot.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Well, qjackctl is good for monitoring that, and it will monitor sessions started by Controls. I wouldn't use it for actually *starting* Jack though.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: There is a setting in Reaper (that I would love for them to have unchecked by default) taht starts JACK. It took me a bit to realize what was going on.
<StevenJayCohen> So I started a session in Ubuntu Studio and Reaper started its own. Once I unchecked the box in Reaper, problem solved.
<Eickmeyer> Well, for reasons that should be relatively to understand, we don't support Reaper (closed-source, not in repos, etc.). Honestly though, I'd start Jack using Controls and then run Reaper... just like you did.
<Eickmeyer> *relatively easy to understand
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: I get that, and just using Reaper as an example that sometimes a session can be started without realizing. So, an indicator saying that a session was started by something outside Ubuntu Studio Controls, would just aid in troubleshooting, that's all.
<Eickmeyer> I completely understand.
<StevenJayCohen> Low priority, I know :)
<Eickmeyer> I'd love to talk to OvenWerks about this as a wishlist-type item, but he's out.
<StevenJayCohen> And, you're right. I can get that info from qJACKctl
<Eickmeyer> Almost as if on cue.
<StevenJayCohen> Another recording session starting, back later
<Eickmeyer> Ok. :)
<StevenJayCohen> Just had something odd happen. Recording through JACK, no issues, then suddenly *silence*. Rebooting and we can get back to recording. Might this mean I need to tweak a JACk setting?
<StevenJayCohen> There was a click from the interface when it lost sound (I think). As if it powered off (maybe?)
<StevenJayCohen> JACK - Buffer: 64 Periods: 2
<StevenJayCohen> Doing live monitoring of recording so small buffer size preferred
<OvenWerks> 64/2 should be fine except for some motherboard audio systems which need at least 64/3 and are mosr comfortable with 128/2
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: What does Periods: 3 actually do? (would like to know)
<OvenWerks> hdmi sound needs much higher :)
<StevenJayCohen> sound through an Audient USB interface
<OvenWerks> it adds a bit more time for things to respond
<OvenWerks> that should have no problem at 64/2
<OvenWerks> have you set that as the master device?
<StevenJayCohen> Yes
<StevenJayCohen> Just double checked, yes, the Audient id4 is the Master Device.
<OvenWerks> I guess the easist thing is to try 64/3 and see if that helps.
<OvenWerks> Are you using it for guitar affects or soft synth?
<StevenJayCohen> I will. If you have a link that describes periouds well, I'd really like to read up on it.
<StevenJayCohen> A microphone (AT4047/SV) -- nothing else
<OvenWerks> I don't really. I would point you at Jack's author... bnut he has mostly lost interest in jack these days being too busy with Ardour.
<OvenWerks> why not monitor straight from the audio interface?
<StevenJayCohen> Just had an idea. The interface is stereo and I only ever use it mono, is there a way in Ubuntu Studio Control for me to tell it to only bring in a single mono channel, and would that help?
<OvenWerks> not really possible.
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: applying FX on input (virtual channel strip) and I want to hear if there is any noise on the track.
<StevenJayCohen> FX are just highpass and an expander
<StevenJayCohen> Trying 64/3 and will report back (I forgot that Paul(?) at Ardour was the JACK guy)
<OvenWerks> ya, but he has passed jack off to a new maintainer
<OvenWerks> falktx (from kxstudio) maintains it now
<OvenWerks> I normally record dry and add effects later when latency doesn't matter anymore
<OvenWerks> If you are using Ardour, it records the signal before any effects in any case
<OvenWerks> (unless you are using 6.0pre1 which has the ablility to move the record point I think)
<OvenWerks> This allows one to change the effects later if they are not right at record time.
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: I'm actually using Reaper not Ardour. And I was thinking the problem might be a Reaper setting and not Jack. As if Reaper was "losing" its connection to JACK.
<StevenJayCohen> I'm going to report it in the Reaper forum and ask that they don't autostart JACK by default (a checkbox in their settings).
<jukebohi> How long till 20.04 ? I'm going to install a vanilla Ubuntu Studio instead of Kubuntu with Ubuntu Studio repos. Going to want an SSD for it too. The small ones don't cost a lot
<Eickmeyer[m]> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Eickmeyer[m]> jukebohi: ^
<jukebohi> Merci Eickmeyer[m]. April 23rd
<Eickmeyer[m]> jukebohi: Also, aside from the Backports PPA, there's no such thing as an Ubuntu Studio repo. It's ALL Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer[m]> We are NOT a derivitive.
 * StevenJayCohen just realized that my first ubuntu was Feisty Fawn and we are all the way back to the F's
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: We have some StudioBricks isolation booths in a converted old mill building. So, we need the highpass and expander to quiet the space just a touch more making it easier to record spoken word (mostly audiobook) stuff cleanly.
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: Otherwise, I agree with you, recording dry is best.
<OvenWerks> I don't know the sound train in reaper but would expect it to be similar
<OvenWerks> allowing the VO talent to hear some effects is not bad really, but recording is maybe
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: how did the 64/3 work for you?
<OvenWerks> reaper should try to connect to an allready running jack if possible and if not auto start the jack server
<OvenWerks> That is the default jack lib API
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: if you use jack to listen to a browser output do you have similar problems? If the audio device disconects itself or has plug problems that could knock jack out yes.
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: The problem is so intermittent that it will take me days to track down
<OvenWerks> ow
<StevenJayCohen> It is what it is. I can record for hours without it happening at all
<StevenJayCohen> I'll find it, eventually
 * OvenWerks doesn't use a USB device right now (PCI) so doesn't have experience
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: I'm here (on a break)
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: This room and the main #ubuntu room are for support conversations only. That's what they mean by on-topic. Hence, there are offtopic rooms for conversations outside of support. Make sense? Especially in #ubuntu, they're very strict on that.
<StevenJayCohen> got it!
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-08
<sashaneedshelp> Hello
<sashaneedshelp> I need help with something, I've been trying to look it up, but the results are either confusing or lead me to something that is not what I'm trying to do
<sashaneedshelp> Can anybody please help me?
<sashaneedshelp> What I need to do is to set up MIDI in order to use within WINE
<sashaneedshelp> I was trying to actually install timidity, but studio already has midi, or so it seems; but whenever I search up how to turn on midi on studio, the answers are simply confusing
<ubuntu-studio-te> Hi there, I just noticed that the website does not automatically redirect to HTTPS. Besides this, I really like the new theme! It's beautiful
<ubuntu-studio-te> I did a test of upgrading Ubuntu Studio 18.04 to 20.04 (via 19.10). Test cases here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210101/testcases/1310/results/
<ubuntu-studio-te> It worked quite fine!
<Mau> Hi guys, I'm not sure this is the right place to look for technical help as I'm running kubuntu 19.10. I'm having a hard time running Guitar Rig through Carla
<Mau> on a separate note, I used to run Guitar Rig through wine but I can't seem to get wineasio to work
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-09
<john6> Mau: so have you lost your signal totally or what?
<j-goose> Greetings, everybody. Good job on the website; I hadn't visited in a month or two and it looks really nice. I do have one concern though; the page for each set of features includes a very small subset of the actual software available, and no list or indication that there might be other software. The two things I noticed immediately are that
<j-goose> Audacity isn't listed under audio and Kdenlive isn't listed under video. Is this simply because nobody has written finished the summary write-up, or was it a deliberate choice? Either way, it would be good to have a comprehensive list of features somewhere on the website or you risk loosing newcomers who would otherwise be interested. Keep up the
<j-goose> good work!
<j-goose> I'm also a bit confused by the summary line on the home page. In my mind it should read, "Ubuntu Studio provides a full range of multimedia content creation applications and is configured for best performance for each of our workflows: audio, graphics, video, photography, and publishing."
<j-goose> (sorry if I should be posting this to #ubuntustudio-devel  instead) Since it's not about the actual OS I wasn't sure.
<Eickmeyer> Annnnd not enough time to answer. *facepalm*
<hi12345> Hi, I am going to install the beta new lts in my computer, although it is said that we may install the image on virtual machines. Few days ago I have installed the This is the latest regular 19.10 but, I had to tweak it because of the snd_intell soundcard that allways has interrfered with an external USB soundcard wiht modprobe and now the system doesn't recognize any other soundcard that the USB one that it is not what I want
<hi12345> of the audio production. I can't  handle the problem  and I don't want to bother you supporting in this  crucial days wiht this so, my question is that installing the beta can harm my computer?
<hi12345> anyway thanks for all your efforts, I really enjoy ubuntu studio
<hi12345> may the force be with you. keep your head up keep your heart strong
<hi12345>  thank you
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-11
<shedda> hello...Im running an old version of ubuntu studio and Im looking to update it. Does current ubuntu studio include gstreamer and pitivi?
<shedda> Cant see a reference to either on current website...
<areyouloco> shedda: check distrowatch website
<areyouloco> they should have comparition of packages version
<shedda> Great...yep...I can see gstreamer and pitivi there...thx areyouloco!
<mnlmusic> Hello! I'm having problems recording audio with Ardour. I'm not sure if it's Ardour related or Ubuntu related. When I try to record audio suddenly stops playing and after a few seconds it continues to play. Sometimes it never continues and Ardour freezes, it doesn't respond to play/stop buttons. So I have to force close everything.
<mnlmusic> And I'm also having tons of xruns. Here's my jack log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qW8ftcCYt8/
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-12
<MaynardWaters> hello
<MaynardWaters>  /j #opensourcemusicians
<afx_1> Hello everyone ! Is there a way I can route firefox output to mixxx through qjackCtl ? Do I need a plugin for this ?
<areyouloco> youtube to mix?
<areyouloco> i guess you need to patch pulseaudio out to mixxx in
<areyouloco> i think firefox doesnt use jackd
<afx_1> areyouloco: yes firefox does not appear on qjackctl
<afx_1> so how should I use pulseaudio to mixxx any idea ?
<afx_1> found this https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/a6cgy6/change_audio_output_device_for_firefox/ so far
<afx_1> also this https://askubuntu.com/a/777136
<afx_1> I think I try the second option
<areyouloco> afx_1:
<afx_1> you sent something areyouloco ?
<areyouloco> yup
<areyouloco> [13:33]  areyouloco: i guess you need to patch pulseaudio out to mixxx in
<areyouloco> [13:33]  areyouloco: i think firefox doesnt use jackd
<afx_1> ok I got these 🙂 areyouloco
<OvenWerks> afx_1: ubuntustudio should just add a pulse sink that shows as an input in jack.
<OvenWerks> (provided you have set qjackctl to use dbus)
<OvenWerks> afx_1: ubuntustudio-controls allows to set up more than one pulse-jack bridge if that is helpful. We generally recomend -controls over qjackctl
<afx_1> Thank you OvenWerks
<vancouver> hi, any Blender users here?
<OvenWerks> blender is on my list of things I would like to learn
<Guest80451> good news, there are a ton of excellent tuts on youtube :)
<Guest80451> however, i am new to this distro and wonder how to get eevee to see my nvidia gfx card. Anyone?
<Guest80451> if it matters, I just live-booted the iso (not yet installed)
<OvenWerks> that should be very close to the install but you would be using the open graphics drivers, nvidia drivers get loaded after install.
<Guest80451> that's good news. I like what I see so far
<OvenWerks> great!
<Guest80451> ok, i just looked trough the programs i know (and know of), it looks good. :)
<Guest80451> bye all
